# Who spawned in your tank today ?!!!!



## thevein

A. Stuartgranti Maleri Island- 1st spawn so not expecting much from her

F1 Cyno. Afra Cobue- 1 of 3 holding, other 2 have tubes down- whoohoo, love this fish


----------



## youngman

just bought a 2nd holding yellow lab - does that count?


----------



## thevein

wellll not techniqually but still exciting, can you tell how far along? any eyes peeking thru? congrats.

:thumb:


----------



## youngman

cant tell, just like my other mother to be she is only about 2inches long and has found a quiet spot under a piece of slate, hopefully all will go well.


----------



## DJRansome

Who didn't, LOL!


----------



## lam man48

i noticed my auratus is holding


----------



## Bweb

1 Polit

1 Mbweca

1 Yellow lab

The lab is on round two had nine fry the first spawn the other two are on their first spawn and are small so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## thevein

#2 of 3 Cy. Afra "Cobue" @ dawn - funny how in this quad; they all hold @ the same time in a 2 or 3 day succession; can't get enough of these guys


----------



## Riceburner

one of my labs looks to be holding...guess if she is she's not a juvie anymore. :lol:


----------



## chris777

one of my Labeotropheus trewavasae Mphanga Red


----------



## padlock 08

1 yellow lab,
another going to spit soon 
and i dont knw if it counts but 2 guppies dropped too :dancing:


----------



## bac3492

Melanachromis Maingano

Psuedotropheus Saulosi.


----------



## Dizzcat

Just watched my Red Zebras spawn. That male goes nuts when he is preforming stud duty :lol: I will be moving mom soon tho. Last 2 times she held the other female tore into her and she either dropped or swallowed her eggs. The first time the other female got her so bad she had a stump of a tail left, the next time wasn't as bad. Mean female is on her last days of holding, so will move the new mom in a couple days. I am hoping she can hold a few days before I have to move her.


----------



## Stussi613

I'm pretty sure one of my demasoni is holding. What do you guys think?

If anyone has a link on how to take care of the babies if she is holding I would really appreciate it.


----------



## DJRansome

Yes she is holding. Here is an article:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/raising_fry.php


----------



## thevein

nice !!!!!


----------



## AlphaWild

Stussi: Our tanks seem to be on the same schedule....2 of my "juvie" dems are holding now too! Hey everybody else: Go on over to the "Rate this Tank (Mbuna style)" thread and rate Stussi's tank, and keep that thread going...I want to see more! Back on topic: These are my first cichlids, so this is my first spawn...pretty excited and all...are dems good first-timers or am I not likely to see these first ones come to fruition? I plan to remove them to their own tank in awhile (logisitics of setting up another tank are a bit of a pain right now).


----------



## Stussi613

AlphaWild said:


> Stussi: Our tanks seem to be on the same schedule....2 of my "juvie" dems are holding now too! Hey everybody else: Go on over to the "Rate this Tank (Mbuna style)" thread and rate Stussi's tank, and keep that thread going...I want to see more! Back on topic: These are my first cichlids, so this is my first spawn...pretty excited and all...are dems good first-timers or am I not likely to see these first ones come to fruition? I plan to remove them to their own tank in awhile (logisitics of setting up another tank are a bit of a pain right now).


Alpha: I'm picking up a 10g when I get home from the Airport on Wednesday night and getting it set up, hopefully in time. The one that is holding right now is actually a bit older than my others, 6 of my fish were almost 2" when I got them and the other 6 were a little more than 1", so I'm hoping this isn't the first time she has been "with Fry" and I get some keepers!

Best of Luck to you!!


----------



## thevein

3rd Afra Cobue female female, my F1 male has been busy in as many days !!!!


----------



## Floridagirl

Stripped Acei and Yellow lab today.
I have baby Saulosi, Labs, and Brichardi in a grow out tank.
I have two Rusties, one Lab and one Saulosi holding. 
Similis just had their first spawn.
YEAH!


----------



## thevein

congrats flgirl :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl

thevein,

Thanks. If I had anymore space in my tanks, I'd be hitting you up for the Cobue. :lol:


----------



## smellsfishy1

I stripped a 2 inch Labidochromis textilis tonight.
She gave me 20 fry.
Amazing for such a small cichlid.


----------



## BRANT13

i watched my alpha hongi spawn with one of my labs today :x .....hope the multicats get all those fry :thumb:


----------



## thevein

ouch, that hongi doesn't have any girls? that's funny, Labs hook up with anything :lol:


----------



## BRANT13

the hongis got 5 girls...hes just a horny lil guy :thumb:


----------



## Buckeyereavis

i have my zebra obliqs again have spawned 4th time i a year so far lol!!!! 20 each time!


----------



## football mom

Any thing special you did to get the Obliqs to spawn? I have a group 3 males, 6 females for about 6 weeks, no spawning yet.
They are in a 55 with some yellow labs, but the labs don't harass them any.
Do you think they would do better in a species only tank? I do have a place to move the labs to.
In another tank I have 4 Rusty females holding.


----------



## Buckeyereavis

WEIRD WE HAVE SAME STOCK, LOL I HAVE YELLOW LABS, CYNO HAI REEF AND ZEBRAS TOGETHER!!!!

THEY ALWAYS SPAWN AFTER A WATER CHANGE.... ALWAYS THE NEXT MORNING BAM SHE IS FULL!!!!


----------



## chris777

my Cynotilapia sp. Lion's Cove spawned last night as well as another of my mpanga red.


----------



## thevein

awesome chris, can you post a pick of both species? i love afra have been fond of the lions cove, how big do they get?

you guys think you can ship any of those zebra obliqs? I've had my eye on em' :thumb:


----------



## chris777

My computer died and i'm using someones computer that don't have a card slot for my camara card  so i can't post any pictures of my own till i get a new computer, however The lions cove male looks almost extactly the same as this picture below. They stay fairly small around 3-3.5in. Once i move i plan on to start breeding more but i have to wait till nov till i move in my new place Since i'll then have a basement to use and ill be putting roughly 20+ 55g/75g breeder tanks and then roughly 50+ tanks for fry.










The mpanga red male looks basicly like the picture in the species profile other then his body has been staying mainly red since i was able to finnaly find some more females to add to the group.

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2295


----------



## thevein

congrats again chris, those guys are awesome, too bad they wouldn't work for me, didn't realize how much the male looks like my afra cobue. i'd have WWIII on my hands :lol:


----------



## chris777

Thanks.

:lol:

I use to have my male afra cobue and male lions cove together at one point didn't have really any problems but my display is all males. They also weren't in the tank together for very long since i bought a tank for the lions cove a week or two later.

I just need to get some more fry tanks since i'm kind of out of room at the moment and need another 3 spots for more fry.


----------



## thevein

the yellow labs have finally caught the spawning fever, thank God :lol: had to get rid of what appeared to be sub dom male and now have 2 females holding :thumb:


----------



## PaulaM

I had a Haplochromis sp. 44 Red Tail spit today, I had one spit on the 12th and I have another one holding...I also have a yellow holding. Wow, What am I going to do with all these fry? :fish:


----------



## danielratti

My F-1 Lemon Jakes spawned also i found out that out of the 5 i bought 4 were males 1 female awsome taking 2 males back when they heal up and show color and tradeing them for 4 females.


----------



## Floridagirl

Another Yellow Lab, and more Similis and Brichardi babies. :thumb:


----------



## copasetic

yesterday i stripped a flametail peacock, a chiwindi blue neon peacock, a rusty, and 4x yellow labs..


----------



## thevein

wow, those tanks are busy beavers lol.

my albino bristle nose plecos have spawned and the male is guarding his pvc pipe fanning his brood. been waiting for these guys for awhile.


----------



## Bweb

I witnessed my yellow labs spawn today while working on my fish room the female spawns three weeks after she spits out a batch like clock work she's a pro.

Also I have two Afra Cobue holding and my male is working on the third female as we speak.

I have 28 Y/Lab fry and 8 Met./Mbweca fry the mother was only 1.5" the smallest female out of five Weird.

Running out of room time to expand again :lol:


----------



## YeLLowLab60

I have about 4 Demasoni holding I'm expecting huge numbers always fun.


----------



## thevein

those dems are little monsters, i've seen em' fight with egg sac barely showing :lol:


----------



## congo1040

Met. Estherae Minos reef. I also stripped 3 females, it's nice to know the the sex of the fry upon stripping.


----------



## thevein

nice, don't have any experience with those guys, what's the color difference?


----------



## CrabbyMatty

Three of my five Aristochromis chrystii females are holding. The third spawning ocurred today and all three within the last week. My breeder male has had a great time of late.


----------



## YeLLowLab60

I have one female Labeotrophues Fuelleborni Katale holding just happend I was so surprised


----------



## Dave

Not today, but my Lethrinops sp Red Caps have spawned.


----------



## ibr3ak

One my juvie yellow labs is holding, this'll be her first.


----------



## BRANT13

ibr3ak said:


> One my juvie yellow labs is holding, this'll be her first.


congrats :thumb: hope she hold on to em full term *fingers xed*


----------



## ibr3ak

Thanks Brant , she (including the male) is from one of the cleanest stock, no black barring at all no matter how stressed she is, so I'm looking forward to some fry from this group


----------



## jfly

i have my ice blue cobalt holding... about 12 days into it.. lets hope!!!


----------



## nick a

Nice pic of the C. sp. lion Lions Cove :wink: 
This weekend I got fry from Mbipia Mbipi, Placido. electra and L. albus. Moved holding femmes of C.afra Cobwe (one albino & one normal), C. mbamba & Aul. chitande type masinje to holding tanks.


----------



## chris777

my mpanga red just had 24 fry friday.


----------



## nickinsmokerise

i thought it was another male sc. fryeri, BUT i saw this one and the alpha male doing "tha dance" -lo and behold, were holding!

only thing is, *** never had a female fryeri and i dont think that is really what she is, but the babies should be nice-looking; although hybrids.

If she is not a fryeri i have no idea what she is, maybe a hap mix possibly a hapadoodle?


----------



## afp

My oldest female C. Afra (White Top) just spit out another batch of fry - only 3 or 4 this time (heavy planted/rocky tank, hard to get true counts) though. Wonder why the declining numbers?


----------



## cichild lover

:-? could my friend have bred between Melanochromis Auratus & yellow tailed Acei?
he said he did but i dont know :-? :-? :-? Could he have? :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome

Yes, and that would probably be a bad thing. Any two mouthbrooders can breed.


----------



## YeLLowLab60

I had my Cyno Hara (White Top) and Lab Hongi Srt spawn this morning both with huge mouths.


----------



## BRANT13

i cant keep track of all my spawns.....hongi, zebras, labs, and exasperatus constantly goin at it.....still waitin on my newest cons too form a pair as well


----------



## Corsin

Our first mouthbrooder spawned today!

We got to watch as our Ps. Acei "Yellow Tail" did their little mating ritual. She has a MOUTHFUL! We put her in a partitioned 29 gallon (Kribs on one side, she's on the other. hehe). Then, just an hour or so later, we had two yellow labs spawn! So now we have 2 holding mommas!

We are trying to figure out what to do with the Yellow Lab momma. Can we put her in the same tank with the holding Acei? We're thinking of taking the Kribs back to the pet store for the tank space.  We're going to set up a 10 gallon to use as a hospital tank, also. With mbuna growing, we're gonna need one, I'm sure.


----------



## BRANT13

i wouldnt put her in the same tank ....asking for trouble IMO....i would just ket her spit in the main tank....theyll spawn again ill guarantee it :thumb:


----------



## Maranatha!

BRANT13 said:


> i wouldnt put her in the same tank ....asking for trouble IMO....i would just ket her spit in the main tank....theyll spawn again ill guarantee it :thumb:


Gotcha, thanks. I was just worried because she was getting chased so much that she positioned herself almost vertical behind the filter intake to hide for a long time. I guess she finally found a good spot in the rocks because she moved eventually. We're hoping to get some really nice clean yellow labs... the market's so saturated with lousy quality ones, it seems... it is where we are, anyway! We picked some up locally and they're just AWFUL! Tons of black barring, a couple even have horizontal stripes! YUCK!!

We're thinking about getting a 55 gallon that we can partition off to put multiple mommas in, then move the babies through as they grow depending on age/size until they're ready to either sell or go to the main tank. We'll probably have a Maingano momma holding by tomorrow. LOL That way, it'll be like we have a rack of 5 nursery tanks in one! :lol:

In His love,


----------



## Maranatha!

Maranatha! said:


> BRANT13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt put her in the same tank ....asking for trouble IMO....i would just ket her spit in the main tank....theyll spawn again ill guarantee it :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, thanks. I was just worried because she was getting chased so much that she positioned herself almost vertical behind the filter intake to hide for a long time. I guess she finally found a good spot in the rocks because she moved eventually. We're hoping to get some really nice clean yellow labs... the market's so saturated with lousy quality ones, it seems... it is where we are, anyway! We picked some up locally and they're just AWFUL! Tons of black barring, a couple even have horizontal stripes! YUCK!! Corsin (my hubby) had his laptop handy, so he did the original post.
> 
> We're thinking about getting a 55 gallon that we can partition off to put multiple mommas in, then move the babies through as they grow depending on age/size until they're ready to either sell or go to the main tank. We'll probably have a Maingano momma holding by tomorrow. LOL That way, it'll be like we have a rack of 5 nursery tanks in one! :lol:
> 
> In His love,
Click to expand...


----------



## BRANT13

Maranatha! said:


> BRANT13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt put her in the same tank ....asking for trouble IMO....i would just ket her spit in the main tank....theyll spawn again ill guarantee it :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, thanks. I was just worried because she was getting chased so much that she positioned herself almost vertical behind the filter intake to hide for a long time. I guess she finally found a good spot in the rocks because she moved eventually. We're hoping to get some really nice clean yellow labs... the market's so saturated with lousy quality ones, it seems... it is where we are, anyway! We picked some up locally and they're just AWFUL! Tons of black barring, a couple even have horizontal stripes! YUCK!!
> 
> We're thinking about getting a 55 gallon that we can partition off to put multiple mommas in, then move the babies through as they grow depending on age/size until they're ready to either sell or go to the main tank. We'll probably have a Maingano momma holding by tomorrow. LOL That way, it'll be like we have a rack of 5 nursery tanks in one! :lol:
> 
> In His love,
Click to expand...

i wouldnt portion of a 55G for a bunch of moms.....if you are serious about keeping the fry i would get a few 10G or a couple 20G and just strip the moms around day 20 or so of the holding period.....strip the fry right into the tank or a container and put them in the tank.....taking out the moms is really stressful when u have to put her back in the tank....she may lose her status in the group...itll be alot easier to do it this way :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome

Do you have 2 different screen names? I agree with Brant13, plus fry seem to be able to get around dividers no matter how well installed. It's a mystery, but also a fact.


----------



## Maranatha!

DJRansome said:


> Do you have 2 different screen names? I agree with Brant13, plus fry seem to be able to get around dividers no matter how well installed. It's a mystery, but also a fact.


No, I don't have two screen names. Corsin is my husband. 

In His love,


----------



## BRANT13

gotcha....had me a lil confused at first as well


----------



## jfly

maranatha where is that name from.. there is a church camp with that name from here.. where is it biblically.. sorry mods maranatha plz pm me the answer thanks


----------



## azhoracer

My OB Electric Blue Ahli's just spawned today which is cool! I just got them from one of our club members. My 2 Yellow labs were just stripped this weekend and I got 30 from one and 16 from the other female. Glenn


----------



## thevein

like clockwork, my afra cobue are right back @ it, 1st of 3 fems spawning right now, whoo hoo


----------



## azhoracer

AAAHHHHHHHHH! My female just ate all of her eggs also today, Glenn


----------



## cjbtech

Lamp.Occie golds around 40+ fry. Also my Pseud. Demasoni I'm not sure how many in my main tank.


----------



## jwunderclan

Acei yellow tail - I stripped 45 babies today. About 2 weeks ago had a mom spit 19 into main tank so didn't want to have to pull all the rock to catch babies. On the last batch, I thought we had gotten them all but there is still one hiding in the rocks as big as the one I moved to the nursery.

Now I just have to figure out where to go with them all.


----------



## jmartyg

flavus with another flavus
and yellow labs.

the flavus is going into QT tomorrow or the next day, she seems to get the mulm beaten out of her every time she is holding and as a result, only 1-5 fry make it.


----------



## Floridagirl

3 Cyp Leptosoma Blue Flash. Had to tear the 55 gallon tank apart to get her. Only 3 babies. 3 more than I had!! I'm tryng to build my colony up. Started with 4, 1M 3 females. Last time I caught her at night, and the babies got killed by larger Saulosi in the tank. This time, they get a 10 gallon tank to themselves after I let them out of the breeder net.

Also saw one tiny Similis fry in my 29 gallon. Not sure if there are any more!


----------



## csnake

I left the lights off and didn't feed them for one day and found one of my Lithobates is holding! Looks like I gotta get my chaulosi and eureka fry outa my fry tank now!


----------



## BRANT13

juss had another lab get knocked up 8)


----------



## cichild lover

I cant stop my fish from spawning
any iders?  +  = :-?


----------



## DJRansome

Go all male. :lol:


----------



## cichild lover

:lol: :fish: :lol: 
bit hard now!


----------



## thevein

wow, my cy.afra cobue are back @ it, all 3 females holding again jus like clockwork.........these guys have personality for sure. my male becomes hyper dominant during spawning....chasing 5-6" hap phenos and anything else in his way. :lol:


----------



## why_spyder

I've got...

_C._ sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef
_C. afra_ Lupingu
_C._ sp. "Lion" Magunga
_L. fuelleborni_ Katale
_M._ sp. "Red Top Gallireya" Gallireya Reef


----------



## thevein

man, still trying to get those wht top gallereya reef females. got 3 nice males that are about to kill each other


----------



## chris777

Have about 40+ mpanga red fry now from 2 females that started holding 2 days apart from each other... He's been busy... :lol: Now just waiting for the other females to be holding as there coming up on the time they start holding to. :dancing:


----------



## why_spyder

I've always loved the Mpanga's, and some days I wish I still had mine. The only thing I don't miss is the aggression, lol, they were more aggressive than what my _L. fuelleborni_ are now.


----------



## chris777

They are more aggressive with themselfs then anything but i have enough females that he can make some babys and still chase other females around lol


----------



## Floridagirl

Brichardis are on spawn 4 in a row...like clockwork. Saulosi, Rusty, Lab, Estherae, Acei holding. With 10 tanks, I'm phasing out of breeding..I don't know how people do it with more than that. With a job and 50 percent water changes weekley, I'm beat. No one in Florida wants them, and my fish are very excited on water changes, thus giving me lots of babies.. I'm being run over run! I think I'll get rid of the smaller 4 fry tanks. I've been moving fish to make more show tanks than breeding tanks. I may keep the Simils and Tropheus in their own tanks and sell a few babies atta time(to pay for food). I hope all of your fish are as prolific as mine!!!!


----------



## Floridagirl

Brichardis are on spawn 4 in a row...like clockwork. Saulosi, Rusty, Lab, Estherae, Acei holding. With 10 tanks, I'm phasing out of breeding..I don't know how people do it with more than that. With a job and 50 percent water changes weekley, I'm beat. No one in Florida wants them, and my fish are Very excited on water changes, thus giving me lots of babies.. I'm being run over run! I think I'll get rid of the smaller 4 fry tanks. I've been moving fish to make more show tanks than breeding tanks. I may keep the Similis and Tropheus in their own tanks and sell a few babies at a time(to pay for food). I hope all of your fish are as prolific as mine!!!! Sorry to vent!!


----------



## azhoracer

My firefish just spit out 30 fry last night! No they haven't quite colored up yet! LOL! Glenn


----------



## Timkat4867

I had an acei spawn today, noticed when I got home from work. It looked like my cobalts where going to hit the jackpot too, but it only was a dry run, I guess one of them didnt have any ammunition.


----------



## why_spyder

I just watched my C. sp. Hara Gallireya Reef spawn again! :thumb:


----------



## azhoracer

I just stripped my 3 yellow labs yesterday and got 16,29 and 34 fry from the three of them. I also found my large female peacock holding last night. I did remove the horny male lab from my tank to give the girls some rest. Glenn


----------



## jfly

i have two little ice blue cobalts from almost two weeks ago and mom is holding again..


----------



## football mom

Astatotilapia latifasciata (how can I slow them down??), demasoni, lab, and rusty...


----------



## Timkat4867

Cobalt blue hit the jackpot


----------



## rasphoto1

Yes, she's definitely holding. I breed Demasoni's and she looks pretty good. Congrats!


----------



## moi_eater

2 of my acei females spawned couple days ago. One for the second time, one is a first timer! =D> Now I know I have 2 males and 2 females, 1 still unknown. Also, 4 yellow lab females holding that need to be removed soon. Just waiting on my WC Cyno sp. hara Gallireya Reef to spawn! Hopefully I even have a female  ...2 are males for sure, the other 3 I don't know.


----------



## why_spyder

I just had C. sp. Hara spawn again tonight....


----------



## moi_eater

grats!


----------



## CrabbyMatty

Placidochromis electra "Deep Water Hap" - The second spawning from my group this month. I have 50 babies growing out now from the first.


----------



## congo1040

I have 14 M. Estherae Minos reef presently holding.


----------



## Timkat4867

congo1040 said:


> I have 14 M. Estherae Minos reef presently holding.


Wow! how many tanks do you have?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch

My johannii is holding!


----------



## congo1040

Posted: Sun Aug 30, 2009 5:45 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

congo1040 wrote: 
I have 14 M. Estherae Minos reef presently holding.

Wow! how many tanks do you have? 
I have 10 Males and 50 + Females in a 180 gal. Total of 8 tanks. M. Estherae Minos Reef is the only cichlid that I keep and breed. Love those Blue Males!


----------



## Timkat4867

one of my demasoni spawned today..


----------



## thevein

finally had my labs get going, spawned 2 days ago.


----------



## CrabbyMatty

Copadichromis azureus...been waiting a while for these to get going.


----------



## thevein

i hear those azureus throw big spawns, how big is the female?


----------



## CrabbyMatty

thevein said:


> i hear those azureus throw big spawns, how big is the female?


My females are only about 3.5 inches. I actually just stripped two more holding females that spawned today while I was out. I added 52 eggs from them to the 30 I pulled yesterday giving me 82 eggs in the tumbler. I didn't want to have to strip them now, but the last time they all either swallowed or spit the eggs very early into the holding phase, so I thought I'd try this technique this time. It's not my favorite way, but I wanted to give myself a chance at getting some fry this go round. If it doesn't work out, I'll go back to letting them hold again. It seems all fish are different and need to be handled based on your own personal observations and experiences. These Azureus have the spawning thing down pat. They just need to work on the post spawn techniques...lol.

Matt


----------



## thevein

good deal, i'd like to get into those guys eventually, need a 6ft tank 1st though


----------



## azhoracer

My OB Electric Blue Ahli is holding again and so is my Fire fish.


----------



## CrabbyMatty

Just took 40 wigglers from one of my Super Red Empress females about five minutes ago. Have them in a tumbler now.

My Champsochromis spawned again last night, so it'll be awhile before I get to those.


----------



## moi_eater

CrabbyMatty said:


> My Champsochromis spawned again last night, so it'll be awhile before I get to those.


Champsochromis!  Nice! What do you keep them in?


----------



## CrabbyMatty

Just the six of them in a 125. They just moved up to this tank recently.


----------



## why_spyder

Watched my _Cynotilapia _sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove and _Lethrinops _sp. "Red Cap" Itungi spawn this morning. :thumb:


----------



## nfrost

I had some spawns yesterday that I have been anxiously waiting to happen for a while...

Wild T. tropheops (Makokola Reef) w/OB female (only have this one pair so it was an important spawn)
Wild Cyno. sp. 'mbamba' (Lundu)
Met. fainzilberi (Lundo Is) w/ OB male and female

Also over the weekend my wild male Ps. sp. 'elongatus ornatus tanzania' (Chuwa) bred with his 3rd female, so now all 3 of his females are holding; each only a couple days a part. Same thing happen with my 'Red Top Gallilaes' last month and about 3 weeks later my synos looked as if they had just had Thanksgiving Day lunch and dinner in one meal for a week straight.


----------



## why_spyder

*nfrost*, keep me posted on your _Cyno_. sp. "Mbamba" Lundu's, I will likely want to get some fry in the future. 8)


----------



## nfrost

whyspyder, I also have a couple other Cyno fry you might be interested in...

F2 afra (Cobwe)
F2 axelrodi (Nkhata Bay)
F1 sp. 'lion' (Sanga)
F1 sp. 'elongatus mbenji blue' (Mbenji Is)

My sp. 'hara' and 'chinyankwazi' are still in the grow out stage, so no fry from them, yet. When you are ready to get some fry let me know as I usually have 10-15 species of mbuna fry growing out or a female holding of something and I can get you a full list of what I have. PM me if you want more info as I don't want to get to far off topic here.


----------



## csnake

More Lithobates currently on the way!!!


----------



## exasperatus2002

I have two yellow labs that are thinking about it. They're making my wife dizzy swimming in circles.


----------



## BoostedX

F2 Gephyrochromis Moorii it is her third time. 1st time she swallowed or spit early the second i got 31 little ones. Hopefully she wont have that many this time. I need more tanks lol :fish:


----------



## caseyof99

My Thumbi Island Trewavasae spit hers today. Counted 21 but can't see them all yet and they are still bunched around each other


----------



## moi_eater

Wild Cynotilapia sp. 'hara' bred for first time yesterday!


----------



## Oscar Madison

Yellow Lab is spitting out babies left & right.....last count was 5 hiding amongst the rocks.

:dancing:


----------



## Oscar Madison

Correction: make that 6 babies.


----------



## Oscar Madison

2 other babies (I don't remember the species name) black & blue. Kind of surprised since mom died last month.


----------



## congo1040

I have 11 Met. Estheraes Minos reef Blue x Orange. holding, and all 6 tumblers have fry in them. It's time for more tumblers.


----------



## why_spyder

I came home to another_ C. afra_ Lupingu and the _L. fuelleborni_ Katale holding. The _L. fuelleborni_ spawn is one I'm really looking forward to - OB X OB spawn.

Old shot of the mother









Old shot of the father


----------



## CrabbyMatty

That's a beautiful pair of L. fuelleborni you have there. Good luck with the spawn.

My Flametail Peacocks spawned for the very first this afternoon. I don't have high hopes being this is their first time, but practice makes perfect.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Eureka! My eureka red peacocks did the dance today...


----------



## why_spyder

My buddy's _Met. fainzilberi_ Makonde spawned for him this morning.


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

At the moment I have a holding Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "eureka red",
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "albino eureka red" one of each. And 3 of my Aulonocara sp. "ruby red" Will be striping soon.


----------



## thevein

Well, my frustration continues.................

My Hap Pheno group finally spawned for the 1st time this evening........had a male Yellow Lab egg robbing most of the time. I was stuck between goin in and getting the Lab and interupting the spawn. I tried to stay out of it, tapping on the glass here and there.......but he filled his stomach with at least 10-15 eggs. Weird thing was my Dom Hap pheno chased every other fish away but the Lab ????????????

To top things off, my female Hap Pheno just swallowed the remaining clutch of eggs........

You gotta be kidding me.

:x


----------



## why_spyder

*thevein*, souds like it is time to de-_Lab_. that tank.... :lol:


----------



## thevein

yea, no kidding right.......he's 1 of 2 and @ only 3.5" maybe, he also took over the hidden pvc pipe for my albino bristlenose pair. I'm packing his bags and sending him back to the war zone in my 55mbuna


----------



## thevein

@ least I noticed a Afra Cobue spawn today, 1 of 3 females usually to go in succession.


----------



## chris777

mpanga red again... :lol:


----------



## fabillo

1 Eureka Red holding but she drop the eggs they were in her mouth 7 days almost but i rescue some eggs and put them in a tumbler


----------



## barrem

One of the Maingano I got about a week ago is holding. From what I hear, she'll probably eat them the first time, but still pretty cool. Hopefully she'll be able to stay out of harm's way in the meantime.


----------



## moi_eater

One more female WC Cynotilapia sp. "hara" spawned with the dominant male today! :thumb:


----------



## thevein

moi_eater i'm jealous...I wan't females so bad so I can start working with these guys, had 4 juvies that all grew out to be male. I've sold 2 so far and will keep the best male and hopefully get some females. You got pics of your's........where did you get the F0 pair? PM me


----------



## moi_eater

No pics of them yet, I gotta get some posted. 

I got my 5 from a LFS on the island of Oahu, LFS brought in 12 but when i got there only 5 were left so I took all of them. I didn't ask who the supplier was.

I knew 2 were males, the other 3 wasn't sure. Now that they spawned I know that I got 2 males, 2 females and 1 still unknown (smallest one).


----------



## MCKP

I am so jealous..... I am starting to think all my yellow labs are males.... they seem to show no interest in spawning. My female Fryeri still doesn't seem to realize she is a female(possibly/probably hormoned)


----------



## congo1040

4 female Met. Esherae Minos reef Blue x Orange.


----------



## azhoracer

I just stripped my OB Electric Blue Ahli yesterday and got 51 fry from her and 2 that didn't make it. GLENN


----------



## thevein

whoa 51  I had no idea the spawns were that huge, how big is she? any pics


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

19 ruby red fry today


----------



## why_spyder

I walked into the apt. after work to see two of my roommates 'doing it'. (Cynotilapia sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove) :lol:


----------



## thevein

give em' some privacy spyder :lol:


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

4 albino eureka red! lol her first batch she is only about 1.5"


----------



## azhoracer

thevein, here are the proud parents, he is about 5" and she about 3". Glenn


----------



## wildcat567

A first for me...came home to my brand spankin' new Yellow Benga spawning. Maybe it was the drop in temperature in my apartment - it got *cold* in Denver today. The heater didn't keep up and the tank was down to 77.7F. And there they were, spinning around each other, out popped the egg, got fertilized then sucked up by the female. Fascinating. Now what do I do??P.S., can SOMEone tell me how to insert a photo in here??


----------



## why_spyder

wildcat567 said:


> P.S., can SOMEone tell me how to insert a photo in here??


If you use Photobucket.com or other free photo hosting site use the IMG tagged URL they give you for each photo.


Code:


[IMG]http://www.freephotosite.com/yourphoto.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## thevein

Watching my hap phenos spawn right now; strange behavior though. My male is spawing and chasing the other tank inhabitants away but if my female misses a few eggs.......HE'S EATING THEM :x has anyone seen this before, you gotta be kidding me ! last spawn i had a lab egg robber and now this time around Daddy is eating his own, what gives?


----------



## why_spyder

*thevein*, you are just having some bad luck with those things... :?


----------



## Aislinn

21 johanni 'gome' new babies and my Mbamba is holding again. Have five 'half inch' babies from her first batch.


----------



## DJRansome

My Demasoni male will eat an occasional egg if the Mom loses control of it. They spawn on the background so she has to catch them before they fall to the substrate. The catfish are in their faces every second, LOL.


----------



## Floridagirl

Didn't see it, but my 75 gallon Dubois tank, with 19 Duboisi Karliani spawned Yesterday, or this morning. I have a first time mommy! Posted pics of the tank in the Tropheus section, if anyone cares...lol


----------



## barrem

Another Maingano is knocked up. Two of them are holding right now.


----------



## thevein

floridagirl, you're rocking and rolling with saulosi down there too right? those guys kept me up to my ears in fry

yea, what's with the males eggs robbing here and there? weird


----------



## Floridagirl

thevein said:


> floridagirl, you're rocking and rolling with saulosi down there too right? those guys kept me up to my ears in fry
> 
> yea, what's with the males eggs robbing here and there? weird


Vein, 
Too many Saulosi...lol. Threw them in the big tank(whick is currently a smorgasborg of fish) to stop filling up my fry tanks. 6 multis in there keep it fry free. I'd much rather have the Tropheus fry from my 75...lol
Sorry to hear of your Hap whoas. I have 3 Hap Phenos in the 120 as well. There were 6, but three weren't quite big enough to avoid becoming Lunch to the Borleyi.


----------



## thevein

well, went and took the hap pheno mom out for a quick strip, took about 20 eggs and put em in my tumbler, i left her with some to see what her maternal instinct is like. this is exactly what i wanted so we can see who does a better job...lol, her or me. anybody know if day 5 is average for seeing the first sign of tails in the tumbler?

What's the tempermant on those mainganos? I always liked them but never got into em'


----------



## justinf67

demasoni female is holding for the first time. noticed an egg tube extended a little yesterday and today shes holding. hopefully she holds at least a week or so. since its her first, Ill strip her early and tumble if need be. *** done it before. I needed to up my demasoni numbers some, so this works out.


----------



## misterted

Watched my dominant male Ps. Williamsi knock up his entire harum over the course of the day.
Also saw my Demasoni spawn.


----------



## justinf67

Yellow top Mbamba is now holding. I got rid of the sub dom 3 days ago and now shes holding already. pretty cool. father is gorgeous. cant wait to see these guys. when they growout, i will add a few females and sell off the males.


----------



## aji1217

guppies count?

the goldies did a nice cleanup job though...only getting about 6 from this litter I think.


----------



## DJRansome

Bought 3 Maleri females Tuesday. The following Tuesday 2 are holding.


----------



## congo1040

Met. Estherae Minos reef, 14 females holding.


----------



## aji1217

so...the male betta is treating the guppy fry like his own. wont let anyone get near them. kinda neat.


----------



## gtphale

Just stripped a female Rustie of 27 fry have another afra cobue holding I'll strip next week.


----------



## thevein

cyno afra cobue holding again


----------



## azhoracer

Just stripped my Electric Blue Ahli and got about 30+ fry from her and one of my peacocks is also holding, I am just not sure what type it is. Glenn


----------



## mightyevil

My Acei just let her fry out of her mouth yesterday...My first batch of cichlid fry. I am now officially a cichlid breeder!!!

I got 30+...lets hope they all make it.


----------



## thevein

congrats, you're officially hooked now


----------



## mightyevil

Thanks! And yes I am, have been actually!


----------



## Aislinn

I have a red zebra and a yellow lab holding. My 21 johanni fry are growing well and a series of mbambas are also growing well, 7 three week olds, 6 half inch and ten one inch fry.

I'm still waiting on the cobalt who are three and a half inches, close to four, but so far both females have swallowed their eggs each time. : (

Who'da thought two tanks would grow to eight tanks so fast??? *G*


----------



## JacobF

Well today I had my first baby.

The mummy Aulonocara kandeense is about 2.5" and was holding approximatly 20 days. (she started holding less than a week after i got her)

So far i have only seen a single 8mm long fry hiding out in a cave as far as i know mummy was only holding the 1, she sure couldent have had more than 2-3 in her mouth.

A bit exciting realy.

Be intresting to see how long the little chap lasts, im not taking any special measures to keep him alive.


----------



## justinf67

just got a holding daktari...stripped her and she was holding 5 fry... so I now have demasoni, mbamba, and daktari fry


----------



## DJRansome

My first julidochromis babies!


----------



## Floridagirl

Julie babies are one of my favorites!!!


----------



## why_spyder

Just stripped a _C. afra_ Lupingu female tonight, got another 20-30 fry.


----------



## Floridagirl

Netted 11 Brichardi babies out of my Brichardi tank. And more Similis Babies. Have Rusties, Saulosi, and Yellow Labs holding, but they are in the 120 main mbuna tank, and I'm using it as a show tank, and not a breeding tank. I've been keeping 8-9 species in it, and pullng out a species to put in the 33, if I want them to breed. Just put Saulosi back in the main tank, because I was being run over. Bought some Demasoni for the 33 now.


----------



## mightyevil

Just spotted my Aceis spawning today for the second time! Will post video later!


----------



## Gibbs

What i thought was a male red empress is now holding eggs :-? . Funny thing is pointed fins with tons of pattern and a red anal fin. Over the last few days it has been showing more and more specks of pattern and colour in it's body and getting more and more blue in it's face :-? :-? :-? .
WTF, i have had this fish for 3 months with very little change apart from the last week and i thought yes it's finally starting to colour up. Must have been hormoned by previous owner or something. Ill post pics that i have taken


----------



## Riceburner

earlier this week, these plus more...









came from...


----------



## Fogelhund

Neolamprologus cf. Leleupi Congo.. a brown variant..... no idea the collection location, F1 fish, imported as Neolamprologus pectoralis, obviously not, identified by Konings as a cf Leleupi Congo variant of some sort.


----------



## PiePuncher

Protemelas Spil. Tanzania liuli


----------



## Fogelhund

Also A. calliptera Chizimula Island.


----------



## justinf67

demasoni holding again


----------



## rpc07

My second time holding yellow lab thats only 2.5" i stripped her at day 12 and put all 13 wigglers into a tumbler


----------



## gtphale

Caught my afra cobue female and stripped her. A little to early but I took the eggs and put them in a DIY tumbler.


















It's a two stage tumbler we'll see how well it works. Might add another piece on bottom so no one sucks the eggs out of it.


----------



## Kaitlin1227

Noticed my first holding female 2 days ago, she's a Pseudotropheus socolofi. I'm really excited, I've had my problems with my tank in the past and I thought something was wrong with her but then I noticed the eggs in her mouth..  
Here's the best pic I could get off her, she doesnt come out very much..


----------



## ibr3ak

Stripped my 3"-3.5" acei today got 40-50 fry, this is only her 3rd time.


----------



## why_spyder

My pair of _Met_. sp. "Red Top Gallireya" Gallireya Reef spawned again today - and tonight I stripped a _Cyno_. sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove female.


----------



## justinf67

My female Mbamba is holding for the second time...


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Last night, I stripped my albino Greshakei of 20 fry. Her 2nd batch, in just the past 2 months










Currently, I have a juvenile Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt" holding. It's her first time. I have been trying to breed my Perlmutts for quite some time now, so I really hope she doesn't swallow the eggs due to the inexperience.


----------



## SupeDM

In the last 2 days My Aulonacara Ngara and My Albino Sunburst have bolth spawned. I stripped the sunburst and the eggs dont look good maybe not fertilized. I stripped the ngara and fed the eggs to my Midnight Mlotto Juvies because I allready have around fifty Ngara growing out.


----------



## mightyevil

iplaywithemotions said:


> Last night, I stripped my albino Greshakei of 20 fry. Her 2nd batch, in just the past 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I have a juvenile Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt" holding. It's her first time. I have been trying to breed my Perlmutts for quite some time now, so I really hope she doesn't swallow the eggs due to the inexperience.


OOOoooo...Perlmutts...I want some!!! I had three and I lost one, he/she went missing and I never found it again. Can I buy some off you???


----------



## iplaywithemotions

mightyevil said:


> iplaywithemotions said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, I stripped my albino Greshakei of 20 fry. Her 2nd batch, in just the past 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I have a juvenile Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt" holding. It's her first time. I have been trying to breed my Perlmutts for quite some time now, so I really hope she doesn't swallow the eggs due to the inexperience.
> 
> 
> 
> OOOoooo...Perlmutts...I want some!!! I had three and I lost one, he/she went missing and I never found it again. Can I buy some off you???
Click to expand...

LOL, I don't know how to ship fish, sorry. Besides, its her first time holding, chances are she'll end up swallowing most if not all of the fry. She's still only a juvie (2 1/2 inches or so).


----------



## mightyevil

iplaywithemotions said:


> LOL, I don't know how to ship fish, sorry. Besides, its her first time holding, chances are she'll end up swallowing most if not all of the fry. She's still only a juvie (2 1/2 inches or so).


Awwww...oh well, if you find out how to ship and you want to get rid of some Perlmutts, and if they live...PM me.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

mightyevil said:


> iplaywithemotions said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I don't know how to ship fish, sorry. Besides, its her first time holding, chances are she'll end up swallowing most if not all of the fry. She's still only a juvie (2 1/2 inches or so).
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...oh well, if you find out how to ship and you want to get rid of some Perlmutts, and if they live...PM me.
Click to expand...

I got my Perlmutts from a LFS. He specializes in cichlids, and he ships. Pm me if you're interested, I could refer you to him.


----------



## thevein

my hap phenos have been busy, one spawn 2 days ago and another going on right now, whoohoo


----------



## iplaywithemotions

My young Perlmutt is still holding, currently on her 12th day. Managed to get a decent photo of the future parents:

Mom:










Dad:


----------



## Riceburner

the African tank is doing well....

Newest mom...


















Most probable dad...hopefully.  


















and 2 labs are holding too.


----------



## aji1217

More trapdoor snails popped out today!


----------



## thevein

spyder, i've had my eye on those afra lupingu man, i love em'.....lemme know when you start shipping lol


----------



## thevein

awesome close up shots riceburner


----------



## why_spyder

*thevein*... anytime. :lol:


----------



## michebai

My Honduran Red Points spawned! Well, I actually missed the spawn and the eggs, I just noticed the wigglers last night  I'll see if I can get a picture and post later on but the parents have them at the back of the tank and it's pretty hard to see them (35 gallon corner tank).

It's my first time having babies so I'm super excited!!


----------



## Floridagirl

Not trying to breed them....but saw my first Syno Multi baby today in my mbuna tank. It is too awesome to explain!!! Cute, Cute, Cute. Wonder who hosted?? I always have holding fish in there, but it is my showtank, so I use the Multies for population control. Had Saulosi, Rusties, and Labs holding recently. None are over 4".


----------



## cjbtech

My wild Kipilli Zebra Calvus have spawned in one of those man made shells & my Dems are always spitting some out.


----------



## justinf67

was catching a few fish to take to the lfs and I caught my holding mbamba and stripped her. got 12 wrigglers in the tumbler. a few more days till they are fully formed. had to strip her soon as I am leaving for a week and didnt want her to spit in the tank. so I now have 22 mbamba babies overall


----------



## DLLN

Two of my Gephyrochromis lawsi females are holding!


----------



## thevein

spyder, i'm gonna pm you, I'm looking to get some confirmed females for my 2 males,


----------



## Samson

Multies made babies today! I got 5 small already swimming in the tank and now they are back at it!


----------



## Riceburner

Stripped the Peacock today...some wrigglers...


----------



## DJRansome

Aulonocara sp. stuartgranti maleri fry today.


----------



## Raschael

2 Acei's, OB Peacock, and yellow lab all holding. . . have acei's, peacocks, and blue socolofi's in the fry and grow out tank


----------



## Aislinn

Blue Cobalts and Mbambas today.


----------



## why_spyder

Looks like my _Lethrinops _sp. "Red Cap" Chirwa spawned again today. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## sisonek

yellow labs second batch this weeks!


----------



## why_spyderette

Had another C. sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove spawn yesterday - female can't even shut her mouth.... :roll:


----------



## lmhollist

Two of my P. Steveni "Taiwan Reef" females are holding today. Noticed one a few days ago may be holding and now I noticed a second one this afternoon! Babies all over the place ... my convicts have wrigglers today too! :fish:


----------



## DCEyeBiter

My Lithobates clan spawned yesterday after a water change, and my C. borleyis are attempting to spawn right now as I type lol....other fish keep interrupting though and the male keeps chasing them away.


----------



## congo1040

Met. Estherae Minos Reef (94 Fry). 4 Females Stripped.


----------



## thevein

good lord congo, you can have a nice cichlid yardsale


----------



## firenzena

Hi

New to the site.

So many of the fish you are breeding aren't available in New Zealand.

Today I stripped one of my Copadichromis Azureus.


----------



## iCichlid

No spawning, but I got eggs :thumb:

However, this fish has been in the hospital tank for the past 4-5 weeks, so I assumed they were fertilized since she was the only fish in there!! She spit out the eggs as i was prepping her for release into the main tank... So I ended up putting her back in the hospital for a few more days to eat...

Oh well, next time!


----------



## thevein

My afra Cobue are @ it like clockwork, only 2 of 3 females holding so far


----------



## likeitwet57

One of my Hap. sp. ruby greens spit out after I had to help her figure out Monday, U do not hold for more than 3 weeks!! I got some out but let her go alone into a 15gal tall.. She spit out like 20+ fry today! Must be her first time. LOL!!

The other females was holding too but she spit out in the tank, so not sure what happend to them..

I have one male nicely colored w/2 females in a 20gal W lots of rock , doing great!!


----------



## steelers fan

yellow labs right next to a belly up acei


----------



## DJRansome

A. Stuartgranti Maleri Island fry. And holding cyps again, but I haven't been able to catch them yet.


----------



## Raschael

2 acei's holding, ob peacock holding, socolofi holding

Ob fry (about 75), acei fry, socolofi fry, and yellow lab fry :?


----------



## Floridagirl

DJ.....good luck catching those Cyps.. :wink: 
Gold Occies, but I didn't pull them, Similis, Saulosi,(like clockwork), Red Zebra OB...
Doesn't anyone in NW Florida keep African Cichlids, I just let them spit in the tank!
On another note, My hubby's job may take us away from Florida. I've never lived elsewhere in 40 years(born here). Can I still be Floridagirl?? lol.... and how the heck am I going to move my WC Mikula Gibberosa (not to mention 9 other tanks). A month or two to decide... Thankful for job opportunities in this economy...


----------



## frozennorth

Found dwarf neon blue rainbow fry in a tank I'm getting ready for cichlids. They must have come in on the java moss. See my post "Incredible survival story" in this forum section.


----------



## rarefaction

2" Hybrid Johannii holding since last night and 1.75" Acei close to spitting!


----------



## justinf67

Mbamba is holding for the 3rd time


----------



## gtphale

Stripped a couple days ago, Female Rusty 26 fry, Yellow lab 24 fry with egg sacks still, Opps about 7 days to early. And have another female afra cobue holding.


----------



## okceg7188

Labeotrohpeus trewavasae for the FIRST TIME


----------



## thevein

Huge spawn from my hap phenos today, they are really getting the hang of it. i counted at least 40 eggs after she already had a mouthful, got the spawn on video


----------



## rarefaction

My Acei spit. I missed the whole thing, didn't see a single fry...


----------



## why_spyder

_C. afra_ Lupingu spawned again.


----------



## thevein

rarefaction, i hate it when that happens; I told myself one evening; i'll just wait till morning to strip my female lab since i was too tired to get into it. i thought....she'll hold another day or 2......but nope ! i wake up and she's all happy at the top waiting for breakfast..........DOHHHHH !!!

spyder? do i have to put my request in now for some lupingu?? jeesh :lol: 
group of 6 please and don't forget me.

btw, did you get your hara in indiana? I got mine from mdstark from the forum 2 years ago and all i can say is wow, i got em @ 1" and all 5 turned out to be male. i kept 2 and they are just awesome looking for the species.....even dark barring, bright wht, nice egg spots on the anal and dorsal with a lil hint of color on the edge of the caudal fin.


----------



## why_spyder

Mine came from Steve (J_N_S) in Stevens Point, WI. You'll find that *yogurtpooh *of CA also got his from Steve. I don't know who all is working with this bloodline still, but I'm guarding mine quite closely. Which reminds me, need some more photos of the male..... he's stalking a female or two tonight after the waterchange, lol.

And no, won't forget you about the Lupingu - I will have enough to go around. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## thevein

o i c, yea, gotta love those WCs, mine start before all of the water is finished pumping back into the tank

yea, i've got 2 males and i'm picking up females from CA, wanted to make sure I had good unrealated stock for breeding


----------



## why_spyder

Count me in for another holding _C. afra_ Lupingu female. :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil

Where do you keep all your fry spyder!?!?!?!? Post a pick of your breeding racks...assuming you have some and I am willing to bet on it that you do!


----------



## why_spyder

Actually, I just keep all the fry in a 20H until they are about 1.25" - then they go into one of the 55's. But if you really want to see my tanks...


----------



## barrem

Rusty is preggers, again.


----------



## mightyevil

why_spyder said:


> Actually, I just keep all the fry in a 20H until they are about 1.25" - then they go into one of the 55's. But if you really want to see my tanks...


Pretty cool! I don't know how some of those fry survive in there with some of the bigger fish but good job!

How long does it take for fry to grow 1.5" from hatch ling?


----------



## why_spyder

I think most of the fry take ~2-3 months to get that size.


----------



## justinf67

female mbamba and demasoni are holding. first time in a few months the demasoni are holding. i noticed the activity from them had been even higher than usual, and my largest male was shining with color. today I got to witness the spawn. I saw the male do the dance with another female, so I am hoping to have two holding at once. I need to up my numbers of demasoni as I had a jumper a few weeks ago.


----------



## gus211

I had a female demasoni spit fry a week ago got 21 from her and as of monday another one of my females is holding also ill have some red zebra fry on new years I saw the whole spawn last friday so hopefully ill have the first fry of the new year


----------



## justinf67

for sure the 2nd demasoni is holding. so I have 2 demasoni and one mbamba holding. I'll strip around jan 3rd or so. All three started holding withim one day of each other, so I should be able to mix them. Its the 3rd time for the mbamba, so I am expecting around 15 or so. The demasoni, one is her second time, so hopefully I will get at least 10.


----------



## why_spyder

#3 _C. afra_ Lupingu female holding.

Expected spawns in the next couple days:

1-2 _C._ sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef
1 _L. fuelleborni_ Katale
1 _C._ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove
1 _C._ sp. "Lion" Magunga (if the male can secure a spawning site)


----------



## thevein

puting dibs on the afra lion 'lion's cove'...........and will be watching closely for updates

opcorn:

i gotta catch spyder before the spawn....pm me my quote for those lupingu btw :wink:

=D>


----------



## Will1983

glow light tetras have been at it again yesterday and this morning,
they seem to be spawning every few days..

*** not managed to save any of the eggs as my keyholes have been feasting on them!


----------



## why_spyder

Had a real good day at work, but the day got better when I got my first spawn from the _Cyno_. sp. "Lion" Magunga pair that I isolated a couple days ago. :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl

Saulosi(go figure), Yellow Labs, Gold Occies, Similis.


----------



## thevein

nice spyder

how did i know that the name floridagirl and saulosi spawn would be exactly what I'd read


----------



## Floridagirl

thevein said:


> nice spyder
> 
> how did i know that the name floridagirl and saulosi spawn would be exactly what I'd read


Yeah. I'm selling the prolific buggers... You interested???


----------



## thevein

i was just looking @ all of my tanks and pondering where I can put them. i'd love to get em'..............but, stay tuned, i'll pm you


----------



## thevein

cobue afra and l.caeruleus last night, the hap phenos should be right behind them.

today is water change day


----------



## Lalib

Kenyi..... No survivors :?


----------



## thevein

bummer, check the rocks though, i've already notice 4-5 stray afra cobue and lab fry hanging out in the fry pile i placed in my 55gal; and that was from last months spawn so they've survived for 35-40 days. a pile of mexican pebble that provides nice web of hiding spots for fry and small juvies, too small for adults to get in


----------



## MCKP

Noticed my female yellow lab holding again esterday and unless my RT Black Shark or catfish can breed with them, then these ones are actually going to be pure!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

MCKP said:


> Noticed my female yellow lab holding again esterday and unless my RT Black Shark or catfish can breed with them, then these ones are actually going to be pure!


 :lol:

Congrats!


----------



## HawaiianRubyKing

My Maleri Island have 15-20 fry.









Father


----------



## DCEyeBiter

I managed to get video of my borleyis spawning on a diagonal rock last week. When I figure out how to get it from my phone to youtube I will show yall. lol


----------



## rarefaction

Yellow labs spawning right now! 1 hybrid Johanni still holding, multipunctatus waiting patiently.


----------



## Bweb

Who hasn't spawned in my tanks today is the Question LOL


----------



## DCEyeBiter

:thumb:


----------



## justinf67

Stripped my 2 demasoni. got 12 and 8. I stripped a little early since one was her first time. so they are in the tumbler now


----------



## iplaywithemotions

justinf67 said:


> Stripped my 2 demasoni. got 12 and 8. I stripped a little early since one was her first time. so they are in the tumbler now


Congrats! I just purchased 12 F1 Dems. Most are only 1 - 1.5 inches and I have already witnessed a few males attempting to breed, lol. I have a feeling once they start breeding, I'll need to open up a fish store!


----------



## canajunay

i have some demasoni fry up to about 1cm and some bristlenose plecs that have bred, wasn't aware either were there until i looked at the tank closely one day.

there's enough algae and organics in the tank to keep little guys alive naturally i think, and the dems each have their own crevices in the rocks to call home.


----------



## why_spyder

_C_. sp. "Hara" female is holding tonight... :thumb:


----------



## thevein

man i need hara females....... :roll:

congrats on all the activity guys


----------



## thevein

hap pheno last night, had no idea a spawn even happened,


----------



## why_spyder

_Cyno._ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove spawned this morning.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Why_Spyder is a breeding machine! You're totally dominating this thread, dude!


----------



## DJRansome

Synodontis Lucipinnis and Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri.


----------



## css virginia

My "Calico Convicts" spawned in a shell in the 10 gallon I have them. They are alone in the tank-so when they spawn-their fry will have a better chance of survival. 8)


----------



## thevein

i think spyder along with some of you guys are sprinking cialis in the tank for these males man !!! it's like dems and cynos on a weekly basis :lol:


----------



## iplaywithemotions

thevein said:


> i think spyder along with some of you guys are sprinking cialis in the tank for these males man !!! it's like dems and cynos on a weekly basis :lol:


:lol:


----------



## yhanavan

My husband found one baby kenyi in our tank last week. So far we've only seen the 1. I'm guessing the rest (if there were more) got eaten. This is our first fry, and we've had the tank since August of last year.


----------



## sleepyhead416

If u have a under gravel filter look under bottom. I had 1 live under there for 2 months before I got him out.


----------



## why_spyder

I have another _C. afra_ Lupingu and _C._ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove holding as of this morning.


----------



## football mom

I have 2 yellow labs holding, a rusty, and a hongi


----------



## 6stang9

I have a holding insignus and a pheno. Both on the same day. Now for once I can catch and strip both on the same day.


----------



## Tinga

Just did a water Change and tank rearrange..

Apparently the M Estherae couldn't wait for the rocks to be put back LOL

First spawn for her and in the tank


----------



## why_spyder

Congrats Tinga!

I got one more_ C. afra_ Lupingu holding... not sure if I have any females left to breed in that group.


----------



## SupeDM

In the last three days I have had OB peacocks spawn, as well as Otopharynx lithobates and Albino Taiwan reefs. Placidochromis miloma are going to go in the next couple days as the female is spending alot of time in the males nest. I forgot to add the Copadichromis Borleyi but I am just gonna let them spit in the tank because I have around 200 of these guys oruond the 1.5-2 inch mark allready.


----------



## why_spyder

_Metriaclima_ sp. "Red Top Gallireya" Gallireya Reef pair spawned in the 20H today, split up the pair tonight during waterchanges.


----------



## synodontys

today I noticed one saulosi female holding,the second one has the tube out.))
One of this days yellow lab is going to release the fry and red top gallireya female is already holding for 4 days.
Who else??


----------



## why_spyder

_L. fuelleborni_ Katale spawned today... been waiting on this spawn for a while.


----------



## synodontys

why_spyder said:


> _L. fuelleborni_ Katale spawned today... been waiting on this spawn for a while.


Congratzzzz :wink:


----------



## why_spyder

and now there is a female _C._ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove holding....


----------



## mightyevil

My Acei is holding again!


----------



## Tinga

Tinga said:


> Just did a water Change and tank rearrange..
> 
> Apparently the M Estherae couldn't wait for the rocks to be put back LOL
> 
> First spawn for her and in the tank


::UPDATE::
She decided motherhood wasn't for her or Red man didn't get the job done.
No eggs 8)


----------



## mightyevil

mightyevil said:


> My Acei is holding again!


Weird...she ate most of the eggs, that is the second time she does that. What is weird is that the first time she was holding she actually was successful and gave me about 30 fry.


----------



## larry.beck

My wife just saw our first dem holding earlier this afternoon, woo!


----------



## synodontys

Another lab female is holding)


----------



## sleepyhead416

I've got 3 holding. red zebra since Dec 27, kenyi Jan 1, powder blue Jan 13.


----------



## rarefaction

Same Acei holding again today! Yellow lab almost ready to spit. opcorn:


----------



## DJRansome

Favorite female yellow lab and Synodontis Lucipinnis.


----------



## CrabbyMatty

4 of 8 female yellow Labs currently holding.


----------



## cjacob316

my multies and brichardi spawned this week, busy baby week here


----------



## bombaydoors

got a dwarf hongi going for round two just after spitting 37 fry 9 days ago.


----------



## lmhollist

3 of 5 Aulonocara Maylandi are now all holding, our male is a stud. Auratus female spat on her own today, with about 10 fry. Protomelas Steveni Taiwan Reef female spawned last night as well. Also, found another Labidochromis Hongi female holding today. I stripped two earlier this week without about 25 fry between them.


----------



## why_spyder

bombaydoors said:


> dwarf hongi


What's this? :-?


----------



## TutenStain

2 Livingstonii females are holding


----------



## justinf67

albino socolofi is holding for first time...


----------



## why_spyder

Another _Cyno_. sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove female spawned today.... didn't expect this one.


----------



## justinf67

Hey why_spyder, when do cyno "lion" become mature enough to spawn? I am just curious as I am growing out 1:2 f1 cyno lion "sanga". They are only a little over 1.5'' at this point, but like I said, I was curious. Seems that u have lions spawning daily.


----------



## SupeDM

All at the same time all in the same tank Placidichromis Milomo, Albino Taiwan Reef, Yellow labs. Wish I had a video camera as the milomo and the Labs were going at it on opposite sides of the same rock no more than 6 inches apart, easily could have taped bolth at once. Also on the other end of the tank were Albino Taiwan reef spawning.


----------



## why_spyder

Mine started spawning at 1.5" but it wasn't steady. Once they hit 2.5" they bred more regularly for me.


----------



## justinf67

Cool, thanks. Seems young, lol. Mine at prolly 1.75 or so with tail. was your answer with tail or without?


----------



## beep

There was so much action in the mbuna tank at Bush Gardens today, the Hippos couldn't rest.


----------



## iCichlid

I was cleaning my filter last night and i found these:










Not too sure how old they are. They were in an xP4 and their sizes, as you can see, vary quite a bit. I'm sure there are more in the tank hiding somewhere!! Tonight I'm cleaning the FX5 and wonder what I'll find in there!!

I'm surprised they were able to live in the filter with all the current! Now they are in a nice 10 gallon and they all seem happy!


----------



## CrabbyMatty

Well, they didn't spawn today but this weekend I'll be stripping four Yellow Labs, two Ngara Peacocks and two C. Moorii "blue dolphins".


----------



## thevein

chris, can you ID them yet or do you know who they came from? the filter is sometimes like a hotel sactuary for lil guys, food source coming in and no predators. lots of nitrates though. :lol:


----------



## Rhinox

I have a maingano holding. Its been holding about 21 days now. She's still under 2". First fish in my tank holding, I'm actually surprised she's held so long. Probably will make it the whole term now I guess. I'm going to probably let her spit in the tank and let nature run its course. Eventually I want to save some fry because I will probably have to adjust my M:F ratio, but I don't have a fry tank cycled yet.


----------



## Reel North

phenoclius tanzania. All 4 females have spawned in less than 2 weeks. i got them jan 2/10


----------



## justinf67

mbamba AGAIN. Albino socolofi, and i think my demasoni is holding. not positive on the dem


----------



## ridley25

Four of my eight Ps. saulosi females are holding and I currently have nine L. multifasciatus fry.

kevin


----------



## justinf67

Dem is for sure holding, but my albino socolofi swallowed or spit her eggs


----------



## sasquatch-exists

1 yellow Lb holding and 1 about to spawn!
Its her first brew and my first time letting nature take its coarse! The wait is killing me!


----------



## sleepyhead416

18 kenyi yesterday... :dancing:


----------



## willmaddoxUK

well hope you lot are happy, i have nothing


----------



## cancichfan

I came home from a work trip to find one of my 2 yellow labs acting funny. Wasn't excited to see me like the others were (I know they missed me, it's not just about the food....).

Her throat was swollen and she kept doing this weird sort of kissing thing with her lips, like she was gargling a bag of marbles. When I fed them, she didn't eat but kept to the rocks so I am going to assume that this means she's holding. First batch for both her and I. Not sure what to do. Everything in the tank looks very immature so I am assuming the other yellow lab is the male but he has never shown any sort of aggression or interest. There are some red zebra in the tank but they are smaller and not coloured at all, just brownish-grey with a few stripes so I don't know if they are mature enough or if there is one precocious little fellow in there. There are a couple of peacocks in there that have a bit of colour and spots - is that possible?

Not planning on keeping fry if they make it anyway but it's hard to think of them becoming fish food so young.


----------



## justinf67

cancichfan said:


> There are some red zebra in the tank but they are smaller and not coloured at all, just brownish-grey with a few stripes so I don't know if they are mature enough or if there is one precocious little fellow in there.


red zebra do not "color up" nor are they brownish grey with stripes...what u are describing is another fish...


----------



## cancichfan

I'll try to put a picture on. The LFS store had them as "Red Top Zebra" on the sign. Maybe that is different (I forgot the word TOP - does that make a difference). No latin name in the store.


----------



## cancichfan

Please advise how to post a picture.
Thank you.


----------



## MCKP

Yeah, it makes a difference..... could be a Metriaclima Greshakei or a Labeotropheus trewavasae sp "red top" - Have seen both listed as red top zebras....


----------



## DJRansome

You need to post your pic on a free website like photobucket and then copy the img link they provide into the message body on Cichlid-forum. Be sure to check "Preview" to see your pic in your post before you click "Submit".


----------



## iplaywithemotions

My albino greshakei spit 23 fry yesterday. Her second batch in the past few months.

I recently purchased a colony of juvenile Demasonis, and I can't wait until they start breeding!


----------



## cancichfan

justinf67 said:


> cancichfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some red zebra in the tank but they are smaller and not coloured at all, just brownish-grey with a few stripes so I don't know if they are mature enough or if there is one precocious little fellow in there.
> 
> 
> 
> red zebra do not "color up" nor are they brownish grey with stripes...what u are describing is another fish...
Click to expand...

Here's a couple pictures. Any idea what they are if not Red Top Zebra? Hope this works.

http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae24 ... G_1135.jpg

http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae24 ... G_1117.jpg

You can see the brown I referred to in the face-on shot. How apparent the stripes are seem to depend on where the light is and if I use the flash. I tried some without but they shutter was too slow...brown blurs.
Could they be the daddy?


----------



## mightyevil

First picture looks like a pearlmutt.


----------



## _CODY_

Maingano fry


----------



## iplaywithemotions

mightyevil said:


> First picture looks like a pearlmutt.


The barring and the color of his body seems off, I don't know. The barring on the Pearlmutt is typically thicker.

For example:









Even on the fry:









Compared to his fish:


----------



## mightyevil

You're right, maybe a hybrid pearlmutt? It certainly does not look like a male to me but I can be wrong.


----------



## cancichfan

Thanks. I am going to put this over the fish ID discussion as it is a bit off the original topic.


----------



## thevein

afra cobue, 1st spawn in awhile due to some tank aggression


----------



## Riceburner

latest Peacock fry...


----------



## jasien

Came home last night and found one of my three female Aulonacara Maylandi peacocks holding. Last time she held I waited a day too long and she spit in the tank. Now, if I could only get the other two females to spawn...


----------



## 6stang9

stripped 50-60 pheno's last night


----------



## Rhinox

Rhinox said:


> I have a maingano holding. Its been holding about 21 days now. She's still under 2". First fish in my tank holding, I'm actually surprised she's held so long. Probably will make it the whole term now I guess. I'm going to probably let her spit in the tank and let nature run its course. Eventually I want to save some fry because I will probably have to adjust my M:F ratio, but I don't have a fry tank cycled yet.


Well I left for vacation last thursday and my maingano was still holding. Came back last night and nothing. Today was supposed to be day 28. I wasn't planning on keeping them, but I was at least hoping to see the little guys before they became dinner.


----------



## CrabbyMatty

6stang9 said:


> stripped 50-60 pheno's last night


That's fantastic. Are these your first?


----------



## frozennorth

My cyno hara is spawning this evening for the first time. :dancing: This is the very first spawn in this tank. I just had these guys for a little over 6 weeks. I knew yesterday that something was up. Saturday and Sunday he dug out a huge pile of sand from under a piece of driftwood. And yesterday this usually very calm male was so busy chasing (especially the other male, but also anybody else who got in his way) that he was actually breathing harder at times.

He is the dominant male in this tank and he is also the most laid back one which is why I like him so much. And he picked the biggest girl for the spawn.

Here is a crappy pick of him near the driftwood and the sand pile.


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia_ sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef spawned within the last two hours.


----------



## tanya

cancichfan said:


> justinf67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cancichfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some red zebra in the tank but they are smaller and not coloured at all, just brownish-grey with a few stripes so I don't know if they are mature enough or if there is one precocious little fellow in there.
> 
> 
> 
> red zebra do not "color up" nor are they brownish grey with stripes...what u are describing is another fish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a couple pictures. Any idea what they are if not Red Top Zebra? Hope this works.
> 
> http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae24 ... G_1135.jpg
> 
> http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae24 ... G_1117.jpg
> 
> You can see the brown I referred to in the face-on shot. How apparent the stripes are seem to depend on where the light is and if I use the flash. I tried some without but they shutter was too slow...brown blurs.
> Could they be the daddy?
Click to expand...

From the pictures I would guess young Labidochromis hongi

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=727
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1911


----------



## stan13ag

Pseudotropheus sp. "blue dolphin" but it is it's first hold so im not too optimistic


----------



## Floridagirl

Stan, Good luck. My Met. Sp. Blue Dolphin is also holding a mouthful. She is 4", and this is only her 3-4 spawn. I found these guys to be a little slow in the baby making department. :wink:

P.S. I have a hybrid Camry, but no hybrids in my tanks...lol


----------



## justinf67

stripped 19 mbamba and 9 demasoni... also my other mbamba spit on her own in quarantine, so i dont know if they will survive...(there are lots of juvies in there, do to a columnaris outbreak in my 40g  )


----------



## sisonek

Monday I striped 20 from a yellow lab, Wednesday I striped 23 from a Maingano and today I got home found two of my Kenyi females holding Striped 40 from the smaller female, my biggest Kenyi female will have to wait until Tuesday, and I have 25 maingano in the grow out tankÃ¢â‚¬Â¦..I need more tanks


----------



## sleepyhead416

Just started spitting. Her 1st fry I have another due feb 15. After months of fustration I've had 3 different fry in 3 weeks. :fish:


----------



## mightyevil

Just stripped the last spawn I told you guys about, I counted 61 Acei fry in this pic :fish: ...










I also found a younger Acei holding, must have spawned during the weekend, I didn't know it was female :dancing:


----------



## 6stang9

CrabbyMatty said:


> 6stang9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stripped 50-60 pheno's last night
> 
> 
> 
> That's fantastic. Are these your first?
Click to expand...

Yes this is the first of this group. She is about 4" and one year old.


----------



## 6stang9

I have a Tramitachromis intermedius holding. If she holds to term this will be three out of the four females to produce fry from this young group that is about six months old. The male is only 3" and is one of the most colored up fish for his size I have ever seen.


----------



## CaseyV

I know most people don't seem to like the Kribensis but I've always found them easy going and really nice to watch..

anyway, I just saw some eggs in their flowerpot!!! if all goes well this will be my first batch of fry!! I can't believe it


----------



## thevein

awesome, kribs are cool, never kept em', you have any pics?


----------



## larry.beck

My dem spit in the tank and given her size and that this was her first time I assumed she had spit early. Nope, found 2 fry tonight hiding under the rocks. Fortunately got them transferred to the fry tank. Both look quite healthy and are more active than my yellow lab, red zebra and rusty fry have been.

Now let's hope she can keep spawning, and maybe teach a few of the other females how! :lol:


----------



## CaseyV

Yeah they were my first cichlid because they're so simple to keep! I can't get any pictures  
I only saw them because I had no idea they'd even mated yet and was moving them to a bigger tank, once I saw the eggs I sort of freaked out and put everything back where it was! lol


----------



## CaseyV

I wonder if the babies are out of the eggs yet! Wow I'm too excited about this ahh!


----------



## jasien

Came home to find one of my wild Copadichromis Trewavasae 'Lupingu' had spawned! It took them over a month to really settle in. These are gorgeous fish and I hope to re-introduce them into the local market here in Chicago.


----------



## CaseyV

Krib's eggs weren't actually fertilized and got eaten


----------



## frozennorth

frozennorth said:


> My cyno hara is spawning this evening for the first time. :dancing: This is the very first spawn in this tank.


Well it looks like she made a lunch out of them.  But it was only her first time. I'd rather see her grow a bit more first anyway.


----------



## why_spyder

I have another _C. afra_ Lupingu holding - and based on the actions of the other females there should be more to follow. All the girls have been swarming around the male each night like he's the Fonz or something... :lol:


----------



## justinf67

dem is holding again...they are regular spawners now...I kinda figured as the dom male has been in full breeding coloration for a few days now.. Just looked over and one female has a mouthful..I am hoping he knocks up another one as well. Last time, he got 2 within a day of one another...


----------



## 6stang9

I have a 9 month old T. intermedius that is stunning at 3".This male has 3 of the 5 females holding in this group. He did one every other day. How convenient is that for mixing fry.


----------



## CrabbyMatty

I have two females holding about one day apart. It's about time to strip them this weekend. I don't look forward to netting these torpedoes out of my 210G tank.


----------



## why_spyder

Got another_ C. afra_ Lupingu holding. Females have been establishing breeding ranks over the past few days so I imagine more spawns will follow.


----------



## larry.beck

Two of my yellow labs are holding as of today, looks like my male finally reached maturity. :wink:


----------



## richardjwaugh

how can you tell if she's holding?


----------



## DJRansome

The pouch under her jaw bulges because of all the eggs/fry she has in her mouth. She also juggles them, looks like she is chewing gum occasionally.


----------



## cancichfan

Well, I couldn't stand it any longer and I decided to strip my yellow lab. I noticed her holding on January 21 but I had been away for a few days prior to that.
I finally caught her and stripped out 3 little fry. Not a record but I think pretty good for her first time and mine too. There may be more in there but it was hard to see in her little mouth. She is only about 2 inches long so you can imagine just how tiny her mouth is.
If she has more in there, I am willing to let them get eaten. I just couldn't do that to her again. Very stressful for both of us. I hope I didn't do too much damage to her...I tried to be gentle.

She's back in the main tank and the babies are in a 10 gallon, hopefully growing up to be big healthy yellows. I didn't see a yolk sak on them so I will try to feed them a tiny bit of flake soon.

Any advice or suggestions?
Thanks
Graham


----------



## why_spyder

Noticed a _C._ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove female holding tonight.


----------



## Riceburner

Got 3 labs holding right now. They have been busy... :lol:

Pics of my youngest Peacock fry...just about 1cm long.


----------



## nfrost

Just pulled 30+ fry from two Cyno. sp. 'mbamba' (Nkhata Bay) females; noticed a couple Met. aurora females about to spit. Yesterday, I noticed a Tropheops sp. 'red fin', Met. sp. 'patricki' (Mbenji Is) and Labeo fuelleborni (Katale) females all gravid and today they are all holding... fry currently in the grow out tanks aren't growing fast enough...


----------



## why_spyder

Nice batch Nick! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 6stang9

Another Pheno holding. I just stripped 65 from another one.


----------



## why_spyder

Pretty crazy day in my tank. Wife sent me a text this morning saying that she was watching my _C._ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove spawning.... and then early afternoon sent me another text saying that she was watching my _C._ sp. "Lion" Magunga spawning. Great day to be a lion I guess... :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder

_C. afra_ Lupingu last night/early this morning.


----------



## CrabbyMatty

Aristochromis christyii and also the Aulonocara ngara. Not together, but with their respective mates.


----------



## barrem

2 Rusties are holding.


----------



## why_spyder

Sure enough, I post up my _L. fuelleborni_ Katale for sale and the female decides to spawn today while the wife was at home watching... bad timing on the _L. fuelleborni_'s part, good timing on the wife's part.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro

Pulled roughly 80+ fry from my Sciaenochromis fryeri (Electic Blue Hap)

My 4th batch of fry since I have owned her...

Its truely unbelievable how she can fit soo many into her mouth!


----------



## nvrstk

My auratus spawned in a small overnight tank while I was getting ready to trade them in  Guess I got to keep'em and redo the big tank.


----------



## Reel North

I have had great success with myu phenoclius tanzania F1 breeding group. I have 4 females, and 3 of them have held twice each in the last 6 weeks!

I have over 100 fry right now in various stages of growing out, but they are all so small lol

Also had my Protomelas Spilonotus Tanzania Liuli spawen finally - female has a mouthful like I have never seen!!

Also has a Copadichromis Azureus (Mbenjo) spawn, and have about 15 fry from that one as well.


----------



## 6stang9

Just stripped 34 T. intermedius from two females, waited one day too long, the third spit in the tank last night. I also have two holding pheno's, and a spilonotus or insignus liuli or what ever you call them now.


----------



## ironnuckle12

Hi room


----------



## why_spyder

Count me for another _C._ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove. Hopefully this female holds longer than the rest - the last few have only held a few days and then they are eating again... :x


----------



## sasquatch-exists

Good luck with your dem.! :thumb:

I have 4 yellows and 2 of the 3 females have had fry. Yesterday #3 spawned!!!  
21 eggs! and I relly hope their firtile.


----------



## justinf67

I stripped my other female dem yesterday and got 9 more fry. Recent fry total is 24, bringing my total number of dems up to 47 I think. All ranging from BABY fry to about an inch now. Store credit, here I come! lol


----------



## GaFishMan1181

My Fuelleborni Katale breed today!  I actually got to witness it and my male breed with the best looking female. This is a great day. Now i just hope everything is good to go. I will not be 100% happy until i see little fish in 3 weeks.


----------



## mbudd

just noticed ob zebra holding 13 fry last batch :thumb:


----------



## sisonek

Melanochromis auratus 26 eggs striped


----------



## MNCproductions

Mass amounts of Kenyi Cichlids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justinf67

mbamba holding. she hasnt held in a while. I have way more than enough, so I may let her spit in the tank...


----------



## frozennorth

Labidochromis Caeruleus (Mbowe) holding 2 weeks now.  I didn't post earlier because I figured with this being her first spawn she wouldn't hold long enough. I guess I better set up the fry tank.


----------



## justinf67

frozennorth said:


> Labidochromis Caeruleus (Mbowe) holding 2 weeks now.  I didn't post earlier because I figured with this being her first spawn she wouldn't hold long enough. I guess I better set up the fry tank.


Okay, I was curious about the mbowe part. I looked it up and found some pics of the yellow lab with striking black fins. You got pics of urs? I'd love to see what they look like


----------



## GaFishMan1181

From what i read about the Mbowe they are only collected about 15 miles away from the Lion's Cove variety. From the wild pics i am looking at they are very similar except the Mbowe have all around more black on the fins and a slightly different shaped head (could be the angle though).

I would also like to see pics of your fish.


----------



## frozennorth

I'll try and get a pic once I figure out who borrowed my camera without asking.  Don't expect a very clear picture though. I'm not that good at taking pictures of my tank as you can see from a previous pic I posted on this thread.

They do have a thick black stripe on their dorsal fin. I have a couple with a lot of black on their bottom fins. Those also have the black bar through the eye area and I'm pretty sure they are males. The one with the most black seems to be the dominant one and he looks absolutely perfect. The other five don't have as much black on the anal and ventral fins including the one that's holding. They are about 2 inches now. Some a little smaller.


----------



## frozennorth

justinf67 said:


> Okay, I was curious about the mbowe part. I looked it up and found some pics of the yellow lab with striking black fins. You got pics of urs? I'd love to see what they look like


Here are some pics. Like I warned you they are not that great.

This is a pic of what I think is a male and the holding female.


2 more pics


----------



## GaFishMan1181

Very very nice looking! They look just like the Mbowe in the wild pics i saw. :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl

My Cyno Hara for the first time! I thought the holding mom was a male...lol I have seven total(thanks Natalie). I also have Red Zebra and Saulosi holding. My Syno Multies are eating well!


----------



## Rhinox

Just noticed yesterday that 1 Acei in my tank is holding eggs. This is the first acei that has held. I did not witness the spawn, but at least I know I have at least 1 confirmed female acei now. She's around 3". Not sure if I'm going to attempt to keep her fry or just let her spit in the tank - I've got a lot to do in the next month to 2 months to set up for the upgrade to the 125g tank that I don't think I wanna worry about fry right now. I'll be much more excited when the good looking fella in my avatar fathers some fry - definately plan on keeping some of them.


----------



## justinf67

GaFishMan1181 said:


> Very very nice looking! They look just like the Mbowe in the wild pics i saw. :thumb:


Me too. Frozen, may I ask where u got these guys? pm if ur uncomfortable saying where.


----------



## stnick80

A.walteri again today.

Yellow lab yesterday.


----------



## jasien

Metriaclima Msobo (I was more concerned that the male would kill the females!) on Monday and Copadichromis Trewevasae on Tuesday!


----------



## frozennorth

justinf67 said:


> Frozen, may I ask where u got these guys? pm if ur uncomfortable saying where.


They are from Quebec Cichlides. Here is their review section. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_retailer_review.php?id=2568
He also has about 120 tanks at his home and breeds a lot of wild caught's there for the store. There is even a short tv segment on him made by Radio Canada Television in February.


----------



## frozennorth

Noticed a Labeotropheus Trewavasae Chilumba and a Cynotilapia sp. Hara Gallireya Reef holding.


----------



## CrabbyMatty

Dimidiochromis Compressiceps....this was her first time and she gave 36 nice wigglers after just 10 days! They're in a tumbler now. I wanted to let her hold for a few more days but she's just been too tempted the last couple of days when I've fed the rest of the group. So rather than have her spit or swallow them I took them early and everyone is fine. I can't wait to watch her pig out tonight at dinner.


----------



## jaylay

my Ruby Red/Hybrid pair just spawned about a week ago ... two more weeks and ill strip her ...

i striped by OB trawavasae at 3 weeks and she gave me 33 fry ... awesome! that was my first batch!


----------



## shaguars7

My beautiful yellow labs spawned I think on thursday. I am not 100% sure because wednesday is my waterchange day so i noticed on thursday.. It is there first time spawing so I have my fingers crossed she holds to term. I will post pics soon so people can see there are still great quality labs out there.!


----------



## justinf67

My dom dem has been flashing neon colors lately so I knew a spawn was coming... Today my dom female is holding...its been a little while. my mbamba has been holding for a while as well. I may let her spit while stripping the demasoni as they are costly around here, so it goes for a nice rate at my lfs


----------



## 6stang9

Pheno holding,albino ancistris laid eggs and 3 Intermedius holding


----------



## justinf67

Got the mbamba fry, 19 of them... My dem female is holding. My female albino socolofi is holding. its her 2nd time, first time she swallowed the eggs after a couple days. I am hoping this time she doesnt.... Just witnessed a spawn between my lime nkhomo. They are about 2 inches, so it caught me by surprise...


----------



## DJRansome

Synodontis multipunctatus, one new fry.


----------



## thevein

labs @ it this am after wc


----------



## Digilistan

Have a Rusty that's holding, and the Sc. Fryeri Iceberg are at it again... Pity I can't say the same for the yellow labs. Recalcitrants, all of them.

Amazing how small Rustys are when they start holding.


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN

Eureka peacock & Lab. Pearlmutt.


----------



## cjbtech

I have a wild group of Ctenochromis horei & I believe my Syno group just spawned with them twice. Also my pair of Alto. Sumbu Dwarf Comps. Saw the fry last night.


----------



## ironnuckle12

First batch of fry in my tank is about to come out. She (Kenyi) is three weeks along right now and I will be moving her to a 5 gallon fry tank so she can spit them out and I can feed her back to full strength this week. Can't wait!!


----------



## liquid134

i just had my first batch of cichlids!!! i recently got a pair of firemouths to pair and after i noticed the eggs were fertile, i pulled a bunch and put in my DIY tumbler. but today i went and checked to see another 30 - 40 free swimming fry today (the ones i didnt get out of the gravel)


----------



## shaguars7

yellow lab....that is 3 so far this month....who needs yellow labs in a few months?? Lol


----------



## rarefaction

Female kenyi and male johannii... No, I won't try to raise the fry... but I bet they would look so cool... 8)


----------



## CanadianCoaster

I just started my first mixed african tank and I tried to buy all males but ended up with some females. It sounds like these fish are more like rabbits after reading this thread. Should I be on the look out for holding females even though they have only been in my tank for a week or two?


----------



## rarefaction

CanadianCoaster said:


> Should I be on the look out for holding females even though they have only been in my tank for a week or two?


If you did your homework setting up your tank, and your fish are happy... then, YES! (assuming you have a mature female and a mate for her)


----------



## JSwan

C. Afra Cobue These things are like rabbits! I have 40 or so fry gowing out and every time I strip a female they get a mouthfull in less than a week.


----------



## Digilistan

The Maingano are at it again. One of the Sc. Fryeri Icebergs are getting ready to spit again as well. The other Iceberg spat 20 the other day.

I hope my Demasoni will be as prolific when I get them.


----------



## why_spyder

*Ps. sp. "Minutus Tanzania" Manda.... finally!* :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## HDrydr

My Melanchromis Auratus's are at it!! She's got a mouth full of eggs!! Last time she had 22 this time she looks alot fuller so I can't wait to see how many!!

I guess they are feeling better just got done (I hope) from treating for popeye!!


----------



## shaguars7

i know it is not
malawi, but my haplochromis sp"ruby greens"


----------



## CaseyV

Labeotropheus fuelleborni is holding


----------



## Bogman

I have two _M. callainos_ holding. As I only have one mature male ... lucky boy ...


----------



## tires_6792

Ruby crystal peacocks and the next day.. afra cobue.


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> *Ps. sp. "Minutus Tanzania" Manda.... finally!* :dancing: :dancing:


#2 spawned today, along with _Cyno._ sp. "Lion" Magunga. I just may recoup some cost on those Minutus yet.... :lol: If not, I'll still enjoy them.


----------



## ws812

We just noticed another one of our aulonocara j. eurekas was holding today. it's her first spawn so we'll see how it goes. man when they start going things happen fast. we're gonna need more fry tanks!


----------



## tires_6792

The Ruby Crystal female not holding anymore..... :-?


----------



## iplaywithemotions

juvenile demasoni is holding for the first time


----------



## mbudd

i have srt hongi 2 holding.and 1 that spit these fish are only 1 inch in size amazing.


----------



## ws812

we now have an aulonocara jacobfreibergi eureka albino holding for the first time. we also have a aulonocara maylandi holding for the first time. we hope they do well.


----------



## jamesd

kribensis (A biweekly event), copadochromis borlyei, red peacocks, both currently holding. Tons of swortails(I know, not a cichlid, but I have them in 5 of my planted tanks and I have them coming out of my ears)


----------



## tires_6792

just noticed i have a young Labidochromis Caeruleus Nkata Bay holding. KNew this was coming, finally glad to see her holding.

This is her first time so hopefully she'll hold to term. Not sure if i should just let her release in tank or move her for this first batch or not...hmmmm decisions..... decisions....lol

Here is the young father:


----------



## HDrydr

My Red Zebra is about to lay eggs!! I can see them through her skin.... And her vent is out sooooo couple days if that!! 
Also think my Bumble bees are at it too!!
That goes along with my Auratus currently holding.... she's at about 2 1/2 weeks now


----------



## JSwan

C. Afra Cobue again I am starting to be over run with fry! I have 2 tanks with around 70 fry and another F holding hope I can find a good market for these :wink:


----------



## tires_6792

Not sure when it happened but i see another afra cobue female holding now. GEEZ!
:thumb:


----------



## HDrydr

Well just as I expected my Metriaclima estherae (Red) is holding!! And her mouth is stuffed!! Her last batch was 28! And she looks fuller than last time so it should be interesting. I have 4 OB fry in one tank, a holding Auratus in another, 22 Auratus fry in my 30 and 12 red's in the other half already!! opcorn:


----------



## eeztropheus

pair of yellow labs... saw eggs for the first time!


----------



## why_spyder

L. fuelleborni Katale and C. sp. Lion Lions Cove today.


----------



## why_spyder

C. afra Nkhata Bay


----------



## thevein

Cyno. sp. lion 'lupingu purple'
first spawn from the F0 pair, super excited


----------



## slowlips

I stripped 7 fish (3 yellow labs and 4 demsoni) yesterday.Lots of fry


----------



## tires_6792

found a 3rd afra cobue holding. But i must have thought it was the same fish as the original large female i saw.

so, 2 large females and 1 smaller currently holding...all at basically full term now.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

My first Yellow Lab spawn!


----------



## jlose

Today I stripped one of my more reliable red zebra females. I got about 25 fry from a 3 and half inch female. About five years ago I had a five inch female spit almost 50 fry. They are all like mom and dad - red male and female. I have them floating in a plastic fry trap in a 29 gallon tank. I'm goint to get the female back in shape before putting her back in my 75 gallon main tank. I've been keeping M. estherae now for about eight years and this is one of my larger spawns.


----------



## kabuto

2 demasoni spawned one yesterday and one this morning!!

WOHOO!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

My first time Yellow Lab mama is still holding, six days strong now. I managed to get some pics of the mama and papa to be. They are both still juvies, at about 2.5-3 inches in length.

Papa: 









Mama (the flash made the black across her dorsal fin appear nearly invisible for some reason):










Here's another shot of Mama before she got knocked up:


----------



## cjbtech

My Psd. Williamsi spawned yesterday & my Ctenochromis Horei.


----------



## shaguars7

pseudotropheus polit!


----------



## tires_6792

another afra cobue female holding.  good thing im not keeping them all or id end up with 100....lol.

wont be too long and the F1 magunga afras will be breeding...the young male is really trying today.
:lol:


----------



## tires_6792

Well, it wasnt an hour or so since my last post that i went back down and found the little F1 Magunga afras have mated. I could see the yellow eggs as im not sure how many are in there but at her size i would think 3 would be too many.... :lol:

here is a pic of the little mandingo in breeding dress.....and let me tell ya...nothing was goin to stop this guy from his mission....not even the 6" acei male! (see 2nd pic below of actual size difference...lmao).


----------



## cichlid4lyf

i had a female Pseudotropheus elongatus "neon spot" spawn in my tank today.
will have some pics soon.

cheers,
phil :thumb:


----------



## cichlid4lyf

i know have another spawn from my demaosni. big mouthful this time. :dancing:

phil


----------



## mattsmommaashley

Yellow lab spawn. First real spawn for me and them. Male is CRAZY!!! But I now have at least one male and one female confirmed


----------



## HDrydr

OB peacock!! She's a regular girl that's for sure!! fry tanks are full so will have to do some shuffling...


----------



## tires_6792

Just found a large female acei holding today. I just picked these up on sunday!!!! cant believe it. i guess theyve settled in nicely. :lol:


----------



## jlose

The 10th one of my reliable red zebra females released at least 30 fry. I was really surprised because in the past she has released no more than 15 at a time. The mother is about 3 and one half inches in length. All of the fry are orange yellow like their parents. They are alittle over a half an inch now. I have them in a 29 gallon grow out tank. I'm feeding them Hikari first bites and they are eating well.


----------



## shaguars7

yellow lab and haplochromis ruby green....now if only i can get a spawn from my lethrinops or kandeense..


----------



## mattsmommaashley

1st Demasoni Holding!!!!


----------



## kabuto

5th Demasoni holding since i started out the tank 2 months ago!! 
insane!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

I've secluded my yellow lab, who's been holding for 16 days now. When attempting to catch her, I noticed one of my dems holding! :thumb:


----------



## iplaywithemotions

kabuto said:


> 5th Demasoni holding since i started out the tank 2 months ago!!
> insane!


Wow! Lucky *******! :lol: I've had my dems for at least 3 or 4 months now, but they are still juvies and are growing very slowly despite large, frequent water changes. I've had one hold for a day or two, but she ended up swallowing her eggs.


----------



## GeriJo

I have some ahli fry right now... and expecting more by the end of the month.


----------



## JordanRHughes

my snails for sure.. hehe


----------



## iplaywithemotions

JordanRHughes said:


> my snails for sure.. hehe


 :lol:

I stripped my yellow lab the other day and got about 20 fry! Not bad for her first time holding. :thumb:


----------



## shaguars7

lethrinops intermedius....whoohoo :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## cjacob316

my cynotilapia sp. mbamba (mpanga rocks) just started holding today, i must have just missed the mating when i went to work, because i was watching my males shaking for her this morning, i was hoping they'd mate soon once i saw that, didn't know it would be this soon!!


----------



## why_spyder

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## AaronAllan

Sp. 44 holding 1st time, she has a deformed mouth so we'll see how it goes
Dem also holding


----------



## cjacob316

sadly i think my cyno aborted, this sucks, maybe i should consider egg tumbling next time


----------



## cdnarcher

One of my Rusties is holding!


----------



## cdnarcher

And about 5 minutes ago, my male Acei became a daddy!


----------



## tires_6792

2 more afra cobue within the last couple days..... gonna be overrun soon if they dont stop.


----------



## cjacob316

Labeotropheus trewavasae (z-rock) looks to be holding, also soemtimes the cyno looks like she's still holding, and soemtimes she doesn't look to be holding, i did a big wc today so most are not out in the open, i'l try to get a better look at them all tomorrow


----------



## GotCichlids?

Hemichromis bimaculatus spawning again! just got rid of the last fry and they have started asap!
Pseudotropheus estherae have also started!


----------



## tires_6792

hard to believe but.... my protomelas marginatus bred in the 90g ...wow...a surprise for sure


----------



## tires_6792

tires_6792 said:


> hard to believe but.... my protomelas marginatus bred in the 90g ...wow...a surprise for sure


Bummer to say that the female isnt holding anymore. not sure what the issue was but at least i know they are comfortable enough to try after being in there only a few weeks.


----------



## justinf67

First time holding for my F1 Cyno Afra Nkhata Bay. They are still pretty young, so she prob wont hold to term


----------



## justinf67

couldnt edit, but I also have a red zebra holding for the first time


----------



## metro6775

I have an Otopharynx lithobates "Zimbawe Rocks" holding. My first time with african cichlids!


----------



## thevein

finally got my cyno. afra RT chimate going today, female is finally breeding size and that didn't take long


----------



## tires_6792

Well, let see.....

I first saw the *afra cobue* breed around noon yesterday....
.... then i noticed the tube on a female *afra maguna* protruding.... and the F1 male displaying to no avail as the unrelated wild male i had put into the tank the day before was determined to be the "man"...well.... in the evening he finally got her to go into the stump and they bred....

....while this was going on my *protomelas marginatus* were also breeding...on top of the same stump!

They werent able to get their business done as the magunga male kept chasing them away.

I was able to snag a video clip of the marginatus on top of the stump.


----------



## MikeyG

Saulosi:






Now, a week later, the female seems to be hanging out in the corner by herself.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Another Yellow Lab spawn! Second time in the past 2 months :thumb:


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Just stripped my Yellow Lab mama and got about 25 fry! :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316

this really should be in a non lake specific forum

Found some Neo Brichardi eggs this morning


----------



## AC/DC

Hey guyz 2 of my Alonocara maleri golds spat yestreday (70 plus) & another 2 are about to! So many peacocks not enough tank space. :drooling:


----------



## cjacob316

finally, got fry out of my cyno sp. mbamba mpanga rocks, only 8 though and i didn't see any more left


----------



## why_spyder

*cjacob* - send some my way...


----------



## electyellowdude

i had a polit spawn the other day.


----------



## tires_6792

afra magunga. 3rd batch on the way


----------



## GeriJo

my 4" yellow lab is holding...


----------



## kyboy

My Ps. Saulosi :dancing:


----------



## tires_6792

white lab again


----------



## iplaywithemotions

5 dems and 2 labs in a breeder box, almost ready to be released into my 20 gallon grow out.










and 18 lab fry that i stripped last week


----------



## Kanorin

After coming back from a week-long vacation, I discovered that my fish have been busy. Found the following females holding:

2 Yellow labs
1 Cynotilapia afra (nkhata bay)
1 Cynotilapia 'Mbamba' (nkhata bay)
1 Pseudotropheus Elongatus 'Spot' (Hai reef)


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Yellow Lab holding again! Just three weeks after she spit.


----------



## mbudd

cyno afra cobue and albino cobue .srt hongi.first time for the afras


----------



## kyboy

My 1.75" yellow lab is holding again, second time now!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Demasoni... first time holding! Hope she doesn't swallow the eggs!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Discovered another demasoni holding today :thumb:


----------



## tires_6792

finally got some success from my white labs 14 fry from the young mother!


----------



## Hart

Yellow labs on second spawn. First attempt, I believe she ate her eggs. After yesterday, there's no doubt: I knew "Sweetie" was plump with eggs, and suddenly, she appeared w/a mouthful. Shortly after, the family had a blast watching the fertilization process unfold before our eyes (between "Biggie Smalls" and mama "Sweetie" - they make a very, very handsome pair). After about 15 minutes we had our fill.

I have no plan to actively manage any fry, just gonna see what shakes out. I'm hopeful a few will make it to maturity in the natural environment of the 90 gallon home environment.

Also looked to have two Acei gettin' jiggy yesterday. Maybe it was the salt addition to aid a scratched eye on the Taiwan Reef, but all of a sudden, love was in the air!

Is it typical to get this level of spawning activity in a tank that is only 2 months old?


----------



## chrisFewell

even with the slow dieoff of a bunch of my fish(still havent found out why). I think one of my 2" yellow labs are holding. It has the little pouch sticking out and is constantly "chewing" I guess this is her moving them around inside? I just cant see in her little mouth to see the eggs though

So idk, we'll find out though.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Another demasoni! :thumb:


----------



## Jmanolinsky

I have a 2" Saulosi with a mouthful for the first time. I hope she doesn't eat them!


----------



## GoofBoy

Caught my Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi doing the nasty today, saw at least 10 eggs :dancing:.


----------



## s.patelski

Unfortunately our Newly Dominate male Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius cross spawn with our Copadichromis Azureus female. We have a beautiful nice male Azureus she has grown up with, guess he just did not advertise enough for her. Guess we will have blue mutts!










XXXXX








male Azureus

It says that Azureus are related to Lethrinops - must be close enough!


----------



## s.patelski

We no longer have little blue mutts due, instead we have Rubescens Peacocks spawning.

I'm not sure the eggs are viable. This is a colored up 6.75 month old baby who showed his stuff to the new girl and three days later she spawn!








is he not the cutest little guy!


----------



## why_spyder

_Ps._ sp. "Minutus Tanzania" Manda.


----------



## cjacob316

Cynotilapia sp. 'Mbamba' Mpanga Rocks holding, hopefully she'll carry full term


----------



## Jmanolinsky

It looks like my Red Zebra has joined my Saulosi with a mouthful of her own.


----------



## paradigmsk8er

Currently a aulonocara SP set of eggs in my tumbler...20+ eggs..hoping for a decent number of fry


----------



## electyellowdude

my afra cobue spawned. 1 of 7 holding hopefully more to come...


----------



## gomester

stripped my 3rd spawn from my geertsi gome pair. a bit too early. hopefully they survive. here's a link on youtube of my first spawn:


----------



## why_spyder

Any spawns from the Chitande Type North Nkhata's?


----------



## gomester

Not yet, still settling in i guess.


----------



## cjacob316

agression got a little high in my tank tonight, even the other "female" was picking on the holding female, so i quickly and nearly effortlessly scooped her into a breeder box where she will stay for th enest 2 weeks because i really want these eggs to make it to fry

gotta tell ya, i love using pipe in this tank


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> _Ps._ sp. "Minutus Tanzania" Manda.


+1

Both females can barely shut their mouth, lol.


----------



## paradigmsk8er

Ooops...I spilled about 18-20 of the eggs out of the tumbler when trying to pour them into a bowl to get the rotting ones...they were lunch FAST

I'm down to 4 and they're not looking too hot..I'm wondering if this batch even got fertilized.


----------



## s.patelski

My new pair of Strawberry Peacocks spawn 09-01-2010 ( hopefully they are Strawberrys, if anyone says different please let me know!)








little female "Pinky"

and








male "the Brain"


----------



## bmweiler09

Finally have a demasoni holding as of yesterday! Also today I noticed at least two more holding. I need more tanks! Lol


----------



## iplaywithemotions

bmweiler09 said:


> Finally have a demasoni holding as of yesterday! Also today I noticed at least two more holding. I need more tanks! Lol


Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## tires_6792

afra magunga and *finally* a crimson tide female is holding!


----------



## Rhinox

This morning, I saw a rusty with a swollen tummy and protruding vent. Looks like the rusties going to win the spawning race in my tank. I really want some albino or giant dem fry. I already have enough rusties and access to more when needed . I'll update once I see her holding, should be in the next couple days. Yesterday was the water change. Maybe if I'm lucky, I'll catch the spawning this evening.


----------



## Riceburner

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=218191

latest spawn...
That big rock is less than a cm...









...but not all of it's siblings were as lucky...








...thought that one was stuck in there and I'd loose them both...


----------



## wayoung

Moved a red top hongi into a 10 gallon tank on Monday. An hour after getting home from work today there are 21 babies swimming around. :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## football mom

There's 2 rusties and a red empress holding in one tank, and I woke up this morning to find
another batch of Bristle nose plecos in my BN tank!


----------



## GTZ

Stripped for the first time today, yellow lab. 12 eggs are tumbling away


----------



## Tristan_1202

My "male" Dragons blood..... that was a head scratcher. Coloured up like a male yet I come home to a mouth full of eggs. Was wondering why my all male tank was going nuts lol. I guess thats line breeding for you.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Stripped my demasoni today and got 13 fry out of her. My biggest Demasoni brood yet! :thumb:

So I have a total of 27 (14 that I stripped a few weeks ago) demasoni fry in my breeder tank as of now. Once these guys grow out then I'm set! It will be nice to not have to worry about the total number of dems falling below 12.


----------



## larry.beck

w00! my WC cobalt blue spawned with 1 female last night, and with another tonight. Fingers crossed for a slew of F1 babies.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

*crosses fingers for Larry.beck*


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Yellow lab holding again. This is her fourth time holding, with each spawn being about 3 weeks apart.


----------



## Kerricko

My pair of red jewels did the deed for the first time. This should be interesting. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## cjacob316

stripped 10 from my cyno mmr a few mins ago


----------



## Tristan_1202

I stripped the dragons blood female counted 46 eggs!! Shes only 2.5" long!! too bad they were all hybrid eggs. My fish didn't seem to mind as they gobbled them all up.


----------



## cjacob316

my other female mmr seems to be holding, if so looks to be a small batch, we'll see


----------



## why_spyder

Nice *cjacob*! :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316

yeah she's def holding


----------



## iplaywithemotions

cjacob is the man! :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316

sadly there are only two females, so i need them to slow down. the first batch have stalled around 3/4-1 inch, so i can't up the numbers anytime soon


----------



## larry.beck

F1 white-tail aceis spawned last night.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

9 days ago my SRT Hongi's got it on. I striped the eggs at 9 days and got close to 40 partially developed eggs. They're now in my DIY tumbler and looking good.
















Mama








Papa


----------



## s.patelski

Lemon Jakes 09-13-2010


----------



## 702Cichlid

That's a gorgeous Male Hongi!


----------



## dollysnw

The cichlid fish has a very colorful appearance which makes them one of the most popular fish to own


----------



## cjacob316

sounds like a quote from a book


----------



## Rhinox

Rhinox said:


> This morning, I saw a rusty with a swollen tummy and protruding vent. Looks like the rusties going to win the spawning race in my tank. I really want some albino or giant dem fry. I already have enough rusties and access to more when needed . I'll update once I see her holding, should be in the next couple days. Yesterday was the water change. Maybe if I'm lucky, I'll catch the spawning this evening.


Well it took a whoe week later, but this morning before I left for work I noticed a mama rusty with a puffy looking chin. Don't think I'm gonna keep 'em though. If I manage to catch mama without removing all my rocks (unlikely), maybe I'll feed the eggs/fry to my synomultipuncs. If not by the time she's ready to spit in the tank, I'll be moving the synos in with the mbuna anyways.


----------



## gvbryan

I had rusties spawn while I was at work. I've got a 10 gallon fry tank all cycled.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

I noticed another young dem holding a few days ago.


----------



## Rhinox

Rhinox said:


> Rhinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, I saw a rusty with a swollen tummy and protruding vent. Looks like the rusties going to win the spawning race in my tank. I really want some albino or giant dem fry. I already have enough rusties and access to more when needed . I'll update once I see her holding, should be in the next couple days. Yesterday was the water change. Maybe if I'm lucky, I'll catch the spawning this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it took a whoe week later, but this morning before I left for work I noticed a mama rusty with a puffy looking chin. Don't think I'm gonna keep 'em though. If I manage to catch mama without removing all my rocks (unlikely), maybe I'll feed the eggs/fry to my synomultipuncs. If not by the time she's ready to spit in the tank, I'll be moving the synos in with the mbuna anyways.
Click to expand...

Not sure, but I think I might actually have 2 rusties holding, and I think I noticed another protruded egg tube. Must be the fry explosion time every talks about :fish:


----------



## redtop72

Well to my surprise this morning i counted 10 neo brichardi in my main tank! didnt even know i had a female( i thaught i had 3 males).
Also my blue ahli is holding for the first time.


----------



## jonathansruelas

the first time i have any fish holding. my electric yellow, she's pretty small so i dont expect much from her this time around. :dancing:


----------



## Kanorin

Pseudotropheus Elongatus 'Spot' (Hai Reef)


----------



## cjacob316

very nice Kanorin, can't wait until my elongatus spawn


----------



## GeriJo

Got another brood of ahli's and my first brood of yellow labs that hatched over the weekend.


----------



## Jaffy

was a circus last night, after splitting my tank into 2 tanks, 3 OB Peacocks holding, 2 Acei, and 3 Yellow Labs are all holding.


----------



## why_spyder

Watched my _Cyno_. sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove spawn today. :thumb:


----------



## nhra_20

just got done watching my flamebacks spawn tonight. I hope she holds them this time and does not swallow or spit em out too early. Only her second time holding


----------



## cjacob316

one Elongatus chewere female has been hiding a bit and not eating for a while, been trying to keep an eye on her, looks to be holding, just not sure for how long, I will probably pull the rock out tonight when i do a water change and catch her


----------



## cjacob316

just stripped 6 fry from my mpanga rocks female, they tend to have had small broods so far, just 23 fry all together from 3 broods, but the females are only about 2 inches


----------



## cjacob316

another elongatus chewere female holding


----------



## shaguars7

pseudo polit just spawned today..second spawn in 6 months..lol...they aint no rabbits


----------



## TutenStain

Nimbochromis livingstonii holding


----------



## rubenm

added 1 very dominant male and 3 female yellow labs to my 30g spawning tank and fed them some brine shrimp...they went at it like rabbits and now the 3 females are holding.


----------



## shellyboot

we videoed our fossorochromis rostratus spawning, this is her 4th time, his second, he was once a small sub dominant! he has flourished in the last 3 months, not sure if you guys allow youtube videos to be posted but will give it a go.


----------



## why_spyder

Found my _Met._ sp. "Red Top Gallireya" female holding tonight.


----------



## why_spyder

Came home on break today to find my _Lethrinops_ sp. "Deep" Malopa holding - my first spawn from them!   Soooo happy right now!


----------



## Guams

I found a Ps. sp. "Acei" holding last night. I'm excited about it because she (which I thought might be a he...) is quite large at 6 inches. Can't wait to see how many come flying out when it comes time to strip her.

Now I'm just waiting for my C. afra "Nkhata Bay" to spawn again. I couldn't keep the fry from the first two spawns (hybridization issues), but now that the problem fish is removed it's game-on from here.


----------



## why_spyder

Guams - lemme just send you some Nkhata Bay 'love potion' from my tank to you... I got more than I need. lol


----------



## Guams

I've been trying to pawn my "love potion" off to my brother-in-law... but the bum skipped out on cichlids and is now saltwater only... 

We should open up a store... lol


----------



## cjacob316

I got 15 fry from the first elong. chewere female. the second I dipped the net in to catch her in the 10 gallon tank, she spit all the fry out so i just fished her out and moved her


----------



## Glaneon

20 fry from a yellow lab; I think the dad is an Ice Blue... not sure how to tell before the fry get a little older.

(I had her in with red zebras which didnt seem to be interested in anyone, the ice blue - the tank boss, and another yellow lab)


----------



## davecshrode

So i have a dumb question...what do you guys do with all your fry...Im new to mbuna and am looking foreward to a holding female :thumb: but i dont know what to do with the fry...let nature take course...probrably but not sure?


----------



## Glaneon

Being my first time, I wanted to "strip" the Mom to get practice.

Assuming they're hybrid, I may see if any friends want some - setting no expectations of temperament or color. Otherwise, I should have room in my 125.

If they're not (unlikely, but I'd be posting pictures here to be sure), then I may sell to the LFS or craigslist.


----------



## cjacob316

I have pre requests for most of my fry, i just have a few extra 10's set up with sponge filters to raise the fry


----------



## cjacob316

stripped the second chewere female a few mins ago, got another 15 fry


----------



## why_spyder

Either today or yesterday had another _Cynotilapia_ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove spawn!


----------



## cjacob316

cyno. sp. mbamba mpanga rocks holding again, might need to keep the males and females separated for a little while


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> Came home on break today to find my _Lethrinops_ sp. "Deep" Malopa holding - my first spawn from them!   Soooo happy right now!


Found female #2 today.


----------



## Joekahuna

pseudotropheus elongatus mpanga, saw them doing their thing while I had breakfast today, best morning I've had in a loooong time


----------



## chrisFewell

one of my electric yellows, I took her out of the 125(sucked) and put her in the 56g planted tank for now.


----------



## GaFishMan1181

Rusty


----------



## shaguars7

yellow labs/greshakei/polits/flavus/ngara...busy times in the shag household..lol


----------



## AC

rusty


----------



## cjacob316

afra likoma, but don't really have a place to raise them


----------



## pack-rat

Yesterday (Thursday) I watched two of my maingonos going after it for some time. I saw the female lay and pick up at least 20 eggs. They are young fish and it was the first time for this group. She really has a mouthfull now! They are nice looking fish so I hope she holds on to them.

I have some decent video of the spawning (something I haven't seen anywhere) so I will post it soon.


----------



## chrisFewell

chrisFewell said:


> one of my electric yellows, I took her out of the 125(sucked) and put her in the 56g planted tank for now.


well I got 10 little ones from her, I cant tell if she has another one in her mouth or not.


----------



## GTZ

Stripped one of my Elongatus Usisya last night, second time for this group since adding them to the tank a few months ago. Missed the first time, ended up rescuing 3 after removing all the rocks for a big vacuuming, that was a surprise, didn't notice anyone holding.


----------



## cjacob316

I have had another elongatus chewere holding for about a week, but I think i'm just going to let her spit in the tank this time


----------



## Dieselfool

My Blue Peacock and my OB Peacock female, whom I thought was a male. Think I'm just going to leave her be and let nature take it's course.
Here's a video of the event.


----------



## Dieselfool

My German Reds also spawned today. No video this time.


----------



## Jolly cichlids

Deiselfool, why do you have 3 types of peacocks togeather you like producing mutants(hybrids)?


----------



## soulpride

does p. nyererei count. cause have 2 females holding right now.they both first time holding. 1 for 1 week or so the other one just saw her holding last night. i missed the whole breeding pocess. waiting for the afra cobue to breed.


----------



## Dieselfool

Jolly cichlids said:


> Deiselfool, why do you have 3 types of peacocks togeather you like producing mutants(hybrids)?


Did you not read my post? I was under the impression that they were all males.


----------



## Petrochromislover

my tropheops elongatus kanchedza spawned!! the female has a big bulge. i am going to tumble the eggs though.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Yellow Lab, her first time holding @ around 2".
My Zebra long pelvic is also holding for her second time after introducing a new male.


----------



## Skallekaj

24 days after letting out fry (12) my Labidochromis sp "hongi" red top is carrying again, so now both females are holding :thumb: .


----------



## redtop72

my Eureka Red spit this morning.
my blue ahli spat last night and I just witnessed my Steveni Taiwan Reef doing the deed this evening, I counted about 20 eggs being picked up and she already had a mouth full befor that.


----------



## cjacob316

not sure if acei usually spawn at 2.5 inches, but i seem to have a ngara white tail holding


----------



## joshdo7

uh.. guys..
i came back from college for a weekend to find out two females are holding....
one is an unknown peacock 
and another is otopharynx lithobate!
I think my pimping dominant lithobate did them both .. :roll:

its my first holding!!!
i don't know what to do!!
they are currently in 55g with lithobates, shelldweller,catfish,blue dolphin, yellow lab, alto compressiceps.
should i take them out now?? i don't know when they put darn eggs in their mouth..
(i don't see the eyes in their mouths yet, so i think they are still eggs)
if i do take them out, can i put both holding females in 20g?
or do i have to separate them?
does anyone know easiest step by step way to make successful ****??
I am going back to college in a day, so i would have to explain to my parents..

please help!!!!


----------



## BoilerFan

Came home from school (work) yesterday to find my female yellow lab holding AGAIN. I had pulled her to let her heal up from a beating she'd taken from my alpha male. I did a 25% water change and filter cleaning and sure enough, less than 24 hrs later she's holding.


----------



## big bill

lets see i stripped a Cynotilapia afra - lion mara rocks today and got 9 wigglers ,2nd batch for her and a small batch .
then i notice i have a dragons blood holding and a Haplochromis sp. 44-thick skin also holding.

Also i currently i have 25 Otopharynx Lithobates -(zimbawe rock) eggs just hatched and still in the tumbler


----------



## malawimix

Rusty yesterday, Pundamillia sp. Crimson Tide today. I can usually tell a day in advance who is going to spawn ....those 50% water changes usually spark it!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Stripped a yellow lab yesterday and got about 15-20 fry. Also discovered 2 dems holding. I'm running out of room in my 20 gallon grow out (currently holds 25 dems and 30 lab juvies), and will be placing an ad soon! :thumb:


----------



## Sir Tristen

Stripped my first two fish a couple days ago. Two labs. Unfortunately, my breeder box was occupied, so they are in a 20 gallon tank with decor and sponge filters and lots of moss and algae, so I have no idea how many I have. Hope they can find food in the plants/algae/sponge filters. Oh well. A mistake I will not make again.


----------



## why_spyder

Well I can finally post here again. 

At least two _Protomelas taeniolatus_ Namalenje Island females are holding now (better check again - could be three) and at least two mbuna species are working at getting some action too (_Met._ sp. "Red Top Gallireya" and _Cyno._ sp. "Lion"). Will be posting the _Proto_-orgy in the Photo/Video section as soon as it uploads (~1.5hrs from now). :wink:


----------



## BoilerFan

Congrats, you called it :thumb:


----------



## kyboy

I just witnessed my Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos (maingano) spawn!


----------



## Morgan Harris

Don't know if it counts since she isn't an mbuna, but my second pundamilia nyererei spawned yesterday. Now have two holding. With both it is their first clutch. The first one is still holding and the spawn was 13 days ago. Haven't been able to see any wigglers yet.


----------



## tchoked

so happy to be posting on this thread
i had a demasoni hold on the 25th first time for her and for me :lol: 
then sunday 28th i purchased yellow labs which i was hoping were females
and this morning i have one of them holding :dancing: 
not planning to pull them out or strip them im hoping they spit in a fry pile that i have made
and for 1-2 **** to survive


----------



## wilsonj88

Just saw my red empress' doing the funky monkey. Never had any of my cichlids spawn before. interested to see what happens!


----------



## wilsonj88

so i get home from work this morning... turns out my empress isnt holding... but my eureka jake is... wierd lol. guess i better get a fry tank set up


----------



## porcelain987

Have yellow benga fry in the 20G tank and just had a red empress spit out. The coolest thing is watching the fry swim back into her mouth. After a day the mom wasn't interested in taking the fry back into her mouth so I moved her back to the main tank.


----------



## CichMomma

I did a HUGE water change this past friday.....wanted to get my nitrates well under 40 because I have algae starting to grow......then went away to Charleston for the weekend for my anniversary. When I came home last night I discover a Saulosi with a bulging pouch!! Yay! I remember reading somewhere that huge water changes can "spark" the breeding fire......why is that?? Or, is it just coincidental that she spawned in the same weekend? On that note, I really hope it is with my dom male Saulosi as he is B-E-A-Utiful!!!


----------



## why_spyder

_Copadichromis borleyi_ Nkhata Bay - 3 females holding.


----------



## wilsonj88

i got 7 fry from my eureka jake and my red empress is FINALLY holding. been holding for about 10 days


----------



## bcyra

I watched 2 of my yellow labs spawn today. They are only about 2-2.5 inches.


----------



## iwade4fish

Psuedotropheus 'Chailosi' Chitande.
Cynotilapia Afra'HaiReef' (these might be a variant of 'Mbamba' Cyno., not Afra)
Wild Ps. sp. Elongatus 'JewelSpot' Hai Reef
TankBred Ps. Williamsi North Makonde's are figuring out who's who.
Cyn. Cobue has a girl every two weeks preggo.
Labeo. Trewavasae Mpanga.


----------



## Kerricko

Aulonocara Maylandi. 4 th spawn. :dancing:


----------



## Melificent

My Acei spawned today, this is the first time for both of them, so we'll see how this goes. I had the female definitely pegged as a male, guess I was mistaken. :lol:


----------



## GTZ

More elongatus on the way, no more room in the fry tank!!
Sorry hun, you're gonna have to spit where you are and hope for the best


----------



## iwade4fish

would love some juvies off you when they are ready!! Usisya, right?


----------



## Imaconvict

I have two yellow labs and three dems holding, two of the labs are first timers.


----------



## bcyra

I've got 2 Yellow Labs holding now!!


----------



## Joekahuna

Pseudotropheus Demasoni
Cynotilapia Sp. White Top Hara
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Chalo "White Belly"


----------



## GTZ

First lab spawn, managed to catch some video!


----------



## dielikemoviestars

GTZ - Nice video and beautiful fish. Might have to look out for some of those.

Nothing specifically today, that I know of, but 2nd dem spawn was earlier this week. First one spit sometime this weekend.

Waiting on the multies to get comfortable in their new home and the YL to mature up a bit (not in the same tank, obviously).


----------



## GTZ

Thanks, I wish I had a decent camera


----------



## exasperatus2002

One of my young Yellow Labs spawned today at 2.5" long. My first time breeding Labs. I have bred 13 other fish species before. Im hoping its 14 now, in that Im trying to spawn Synodontis multipunctatus catfish.


----------



## thevein

cyno. afra chimate RT, looks to be a huge clutch


----------



## kyboy

Mainganos again.


----------



## GTZ

Another lab,


----------



## Frenzy

Aulonocara baenschi "Benga"

First timer. Only a little mouthful. She's only about 7cm. She'll be spitting into the tank this time.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Just stripped one of my labs for 21 new fry. I'll have to try and catch the other holding female tomorrow


----------



## kyboy

A Yellow lab.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Just stripped around 35 fry from my Ruben Red Peacock today, unfortunately only about 25 survived into my egg tumbler.  First time for me and the fish so def a learning experience for me and the kids.


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Yellow Labs (first time for these guys!). They started in the middle of a water change. Silly.


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Yellow Labs... Again. 2 females holding in 2 days.


----------



## giantkeeper

A Jacobfreibergi and two Dragons Blood


----------



## cantrell00

Rusty. Female was barely 1.5" long... Tiny...


----------



## exasperatus2002

a 2nd yellow lab spawned today. I wondered why my multipunctatus were being rambunctious & I noticed that another one wasnt eating. She looked right at me & I could see a large egg in the middle of her mouth.


----------



## eeztropheus

They are not Malawi but, 2 Tropheus sp. black bemba females holding this morning.


----------



## jceja01

What I'm given to understand is an orange zebra? and a male hap sp. 35 "tomato"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=226563


----------



## exasperatus2002

I stripped my 1st yellow lab today after she held for 4 weeks, at 2.5" & as a first spawn I got atleast 15 fry. One is deformed, crooked spine. hard to get an exact # as their moving around alot now that they have some room to move arround!


----------



## LanceN34

Roughly how old is your Demasoni? I know they are known for breeding very young but that one looks extremely young...Crazy how they can do that.


----------



## eeztropheus

Yellow labs spawning as we speak!


----------



## Frenzy

Frenzy said:


> Aulonocara baenschi "Benga"
> 
> First timer. Only a little mouthful. She's only about 7cm. She'll be spitting into the tank this time.


Still holding. Been in hiding since she gathered but is out and about tonight. Be surprised if there is more than 5-6 and not sure if I'll even see them :lol:


----------



## Frenzy

Frenzy said:


> Frenzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aulonocara baenschi "Benga"
> 
> First timer. Only a little mouthful. She's only about 7cm. She'll be spitting into the tank this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Still holding. Been in hiding since she gathered but is out and about tonight. Be surprised if there is more than 5-6 and not sure if I'll even see them :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, she made it. I saw one little tacker amongst the stones but no others. She's out and eating and looks in good condition. Augers well for the future I guess as I know she can hold full term.


----------



## GTZ

Oy, 3rd lab just spawned, my dominant male is a workhorse, lol.
3 holding out of 11, 26th, 31st and today, there are at least 4 males in the group :roll:


----------



## Eric_S

My demasoni population was thinning so I tore down the tank to strip a female yesterday. Got about 15 fry in a 10g now.

My acei were attempting to spawn a couple days ago, but my synos kept swooping in for a snack. Got too many acei anyhow.


----------



## dotbomb

First Mbuna spawn for me. I have a young polit holding. So now I know out of 7 murky fish one is a female 

I thought for sure my Cyn. Lion was going to win the race. This gal is practically bursting it seems and she has 2 males courting her constantly. She's such a flirt. She'll go in and check out the love dens the lions have dug and then emerge unimpressed. One of the 2 males has switches spots in the tank and started digging a new den. He must be desperate 

Attempted to net my holding polit tonight. She narrowly escaped a few tries. I'll try again tomorrow. Makeshift tumbler is all set. I knew ordering extra sponge filters and prefilters would come in handy! :thumb:

edit: Oh and as luck would have it a window screening company sent me a sample in the mail just the week too!


----------



## DJRansome

Copadichromis trewavasae.


----------



## GTZ

4th lab just spawned as I was cleaning the front glass after a water change.....
......help.....me......


----------



## exasperatus2002

GTZ said:


> 4th lab just spawned as I was cleaning the front glass after a water change.....
> ......help.....me......


 I know that feeling. I have 3 Labs that spawned for me. One I stripped 2 weeks ago, one I'll do over the weekend & another the week after. I got 15 fry from the 1st one. Congratulations.What are you feeding yours? Im using hikari first bites 3 times a day.


----------



## GTZ

exasperatus2002 said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th lab just spawned as I was cleaning the front glass after a water change.....
> ......help.....me......
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feeling. I have 3 Labs that spawned for me. One I stripped 2 weeks ago, one I'll do over the weekend & another the week after. I got 15 fry from the 1st one. Congratulations.What are you feeding yours? Im using hikari first bites 3 times a day.
Click to expand...

Usually crushed NLS Grow for a couple of weeks, then just Grow pellets.
Scheduled to strip on the 13th, 18th, 21st and 24th :roll: My dominant male is a machine, it was all him. I swear he does more vibrating in the tank than normal swimming.


----------



## ktaylor

yellow lab holding, also peacock. p. steveni trying again


----------



## cjacob316

just saw my elongatus boadzulu spawning


----------



## AZcichlidfreak

Copadichromis borleyi "Red Fin"! It's there first time so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Petrochromislover

pseudotropheus elongatus usisya "mara rocks" first spawn from them.


----------



## GTZ

Petrochromislover said:


> pseudotropheus elongatus usisya "mara rocks" first spawn from them.


They bred like rabbits when I had them, I have 20 in a fry tank from the last time they spawned. Great looking males.


----------



## kyboy

Mel. Cyaneorhadbos(Mainganos) again - I'd rather it been the Membes or Chailosi though. :wink:


----------



## jlose

Two Maylandia estherae OB's, one Melanochromis auratus and one Pseudotropheus willamsi. The boys and girls in my tanks have been busy. :lol:


----------



## brinkles

lab sp. hongi and a lab caeruleus that I got all chewed up from a friend's tank a month ago.


----------



## dotbomb

Boadzulu and Cyn. Lion spawning as I type. Watched both drop eggs and pick up.

Figures the Boadzulu pair spawns right after I ordered another group to replace their low numbers in my community :?


----------



## II25tolifeII

Didn't happen today but my Cynotilapia chimate norths started breeding finally.


----------



## iwade4fish

WC Ps. Minutus Tanzania Manda spat 6, wtf? gotta strip her in the future.
F! Afra Cobue x 2!
Ps./Cyn. Mbweca x 2!
F1 Hara x 2!


----------



## Petrochromislover

iwade4fish said:


> WC Ps. Minutus Tanzania Manda spat 6, wtf? gotta strip her in the future.
> F! Afra Cobue x 2!
> Ps./Cyn. Mbweca x 2!
> F1 Hara x 2!


How big is your minutus female? im thinking about getting some of them, are they worth buying?


----------



## dotbomb

Rusty spawned. Now up to 3 holding females. Going to have a busy day of stripping in a couple weeks :thumb:


----------



## kyboy

Cyno. Haras again


----------



## iwade4fish

The Minutus are stunning, a little pricey, but I am more than happy with the specimen I got from Dave S.
Female is 2.25", male almost 3.5"? Kinda big for a dwarf, my Mbwecas are smaller and for sure full grown. He looks too much like the HaiReef Afras, so I had to remove them(afras) from the 100; I've had males of this locale go rogue and wipe out entire breeding groups trying to take top-fish spot in the tank. Lost four wild females in that war, very upsetting.
He keeps to himself, and doesn't harrasss the Cobue or Hara females, so I'm happy about that. 
I say get them while they are here, not imported very often, and always a desireable species amongst us collectors of the 'non-lfs' fish!!

F0 Ps. Elong 'Likoma' spawned, and my HaiReef Afras are getting frisky.
Looks like Katale and Hara are also going to be up next.


----------



## dmoreken

Female Electric Yellow "Lab" is holding today.
One of my female Blue Ahli is holding and she is only 3" long not expecting anything from her since it is her first time , b ut have been waitting for my 5" feamle to breed no luck yet.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Came home from work to one of my Ps. Acei Msuli Holding. Has a weird mouth so hope that doesnt affect her at all.

Plus all the Dems that will be ready to strip next week!!


----------



## GTZ

2 labs, again, need...more......FRY TANKS!
Well, not really. 20+ elongatus graduated (got kicked out) to the big tank. 8)


----------



## Birdybig9

Well I just noticed I have two hara females holding! Such excitement!


----------



## cdavitt

if anyone can ship hara fry or juveniles to Arizona let me know. It's been tough to track them down the last month or so.

Thanks


----------



## newforestrob

finally have a few males coloured up ,noticed a couple females holding today,heres a few pictures of my saulosi


----------



## Nina_b

yellow lab holding... I think a cobalt blue is the dad. She's going to spit in the tank (if it gets that far, first hold), but whoo hoo! She's definitely a she! She's only 1.5 inches, little thingy.


----------



## longislandmbuna

labeotropheus trewavasae holding just got them 5 days ago too lol


----------



## why_spyder

#3 & #4 Hara female spawned this weekend - that's four within a week's time. :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00

Another Johanni female holding...

Last 3 weeks, a demasoni, 2 johanni, & 3 labs.


----------



## cantrell00

And as of 5 minutes ago, Acei 'Ngara'

At this rate, a better question would be, what is NOT holding?


----------



## exasperatus2002

Lab #4 now holding.


----------



## II25tolifeII

3 Cynotilapia afra chimate norths in 3 weeks one after every water change


----------



## ktaylor

yellow lab holding (again), new fry from p. elongatus!


----------



## flyn dutchmn

140 gallon - 3 demasoni holding, one of my German Red females spawned last weekend after the water change.

72 gallon - Red Cap is holding, but don't think she'll make it. This is her third attempt, and I'm a little confused on why she won't hold full term.


----------



## kyboy

Met. Chailosi !


----------



## Riceburner

and my labs are all holding again as well...


----------



## yellow

Yellow labs again, bloody plague , I can't catch the fry or the mothers, of which i have 4 regular mothers and 2 sparring males. I have a seventh but i don't know what sex. I also have at least 20 and probaby 30 1 inch long fry. My 4 synodonts are hopeless fry eaters. Or maybe they are brilliant , they're always fat an i don't feed much food.


----------



## iwade4fish

That's their food in the lake!
TumbiReef L. Caeruleus, Katale spit 13, Minutus 19, 2 Haras holding, Cobue, Mbweca, plus 9 f1 Elong 'Likoma' this week.
Learning some acrylic stuff, making a 'fry trough' similar to frag displays for marine, 4 compartments, @ 2.5g each.pics to come.


----------



## AK runner

10 week old Yellow Lab Fry
holding mom ready to spit

This is their 2nd batch.

The little guys are already starting their pecking order.


----------



## regal120gal

on mothers day #1iceblue alonacara ,#2red top zebra #3 female alonacara? and an ob . what the heck is this !! :fish: spring has sprung or what. Every one is pawning :dancing:


----------



## Joeyallison

My acei again! lol


----------



## kyboy

A Mel.Cyaneorhadbos(Maingano) & another Cyno. sp. Hara, this hara is much bigger than the 2 that I've gotten fry from a couple of times. I've been thinking it was a sub-dom male, but now I know I've got 3 females!


----------



## thevein

A.Stuartgranti Maleri are @ it again, hope i get my female before she spits this time.

My male Afra Cobue is digging out his cave and a few of females are looking plump around the belly :lol: any day now


----------



## Petrochromislover

My second elongatus usisya female spawned, I thought she was a male lol


----------



## Kerricko

Aulonocara Maylandi and Otopharynx Lithobates are at it again. :dancing:


----------



## iwade4fish

Fuellie Katale F0, another Cobue afra, and the Haras are looking at each other.


----------



## Prosonic

got home from work tonight and one of my yellow labs are holding 2nd mouth full for her, her last lot are 1.5" in the grow out tank, maybe more than 7 this time


----------



## exasperatus2002

Discovered my albino bristle nosed plecos in my malawi tank spawned. I've got 20+ babies. I netted what I could but theres alot hiding in the tank yet.


----------



## Kanorin

Over the past week:
Pseudotropheus Williamsi 'blue lips' (Makonde North)
Labeotropheus Trewavasae (Mpanga Rocks)
Cynotilapia afra (nkhata bay)
Pseudotropheus Elongatus 'Spot' (Hai Reef)


----------



## 702Cichlid

Acei Ngara...her first hold so lets hope she carries to term!


----------



## lilcris

One of my yellow labs. I feel like her mother, scolding her and her mate: "You are tooooo young for that!!!" My yellow labs are the smallest fish in the tank. Hehe...


----------



## SAMhap

monday July 25 : protomelas sp. orange fin mabamba 

Tuesday July 26 : copadichromis mloto "lupingu" 

Wednesday July 27 : aulonacara stuartgranti "mdoka" 

always breeding. :thumb:


----------



## Sparrk

my kenyis... again! ahahah


----------



## chris777

My bristlenose plecos. if only my ruby reds and ngara would get on the ball :lol:


----------



## esparzar1

My Saulosi's....can't wait till I can fill up my 30gal. Currently have 1M/3F in 30gal, 6 fry in 15 gal, and 1F holding (hopefully 10-20 fry). That should give me some great options once fry are bigger!!!!!


----------



## MalawiMan24

My Metriaclima Maison Reef Zebras spawned today


----------



## The King Crabb

My Red Zebras, 3rd time!


----------



## chris777

Didnt realize my smallest lemon jake female was holding she end up having only 2 babies left in her mouth


----------



## chris777

Lemon jakes are breeding as I type this.


----------



## chris777

one ruby red peacock female finnaly bred and two more have there tubes down


----------



## mbuna77

I have a rusty holding. A yellow lab that just spit. 2 yellow labs, one more rusty, and a C. Afra (Lupingu) that has tubes down, so it won't be long.


----------



## 6stang9

T. Intermedius I'll probably have 200 now!


----------



## iwade4fish

Past week...
3 Hara Cyno
2 Cobue Cyno
F0 Minutus 'Manda'
F0 Labid. C. 'Tumbi Reef'
F0 Fuellie 'Katale'
Cyno 'Mbweca
F0 Elong 'Likoma'

Love that full moon!!!!


----------



## Chromedome52

Stripped about 30 wigglers from the _Fossorochromis _female Saturday. Spent an hour making a tumbler just in case, but the second time I had her in the net she spit them out. They were far enough along that the tumbler wasn't necessary, but at least I've got one now.

She had spawned with the dominant male several times, but this was the first time I saw her hold more than two days. I figure he was shootin' blanks on the earlier spawns, or she just needed some experience.

All I can say is it's about time!


----------



## monisaab

my auratus... and its the first time any of my fish has spawned...


----------



## Prosonic

78 aceii sp fry today 18 from one rest from other, rescued about 10 from the tank dunno how many got eaten, yellow lab also holding as of today


----------



## malawimix

Cyps and Ps. Williamsi.
3rd time for the Cyps....they spit/swallowed after two days the previous times. Let's hope this time works!
1st time for the Williamsi.


----------



## matrixxmaxximus

petrotilapia holding, petrochromis red eye ikola holding, german red holding and lwanda peacock holding.


----------



## chris777

2 ruby reds holding


----------



## phinexswarm35

my first post here,i announcing 2 types fishes spawns:
cytrolica moori male-16.7cm,female-11cm
for my luck they are mothbrooder unlike immense others haps
2 psuetropheus scolofi albino
male-12.5cm frmale-10cm
the male chasing the female untill she finds place too hide


----------



## Jaffy

During tank maintenance found 8 White Top Hara fry.


----------



## chris777

Another ruby red holding.


----------



## xWingman48

My female afra cobue is finally holding!

Since she got stressed and swallowed her first batch, it's taken almost two months for her to hold again. This time she's going to have a nice restful home in a 10gallon until she spits.


----------



## malawimix

Labidochromis pallidus yellow cap


----------



## cdavitt

I'm proud to finally add my first batch of Mbuna!

Cynotilapia sp. "white top hara" (just 3, first time mom)

Also 4 batches of Neolamprologus multifasciatus. Prolly 30 total. "just add water" couldn't be more true!


----------



## malawimix

another pseudotropheus williamsi


----------



## BNoel21

Just got 27 Metriaclima Zebra Long Pelvic


----------



## BNoel21

Just got 27 Metriaclima Zebra Long Pelvic


----------



## mcbdz

*BNoel21*
 WOW :fish: , Love them. I have one male and looking to get a group. :drooling: 
Would love to see pics opcorn:


----------



## BNoel21

Ill be growing these out for sale/trade. Ill take pics and post them soon. These are one of my favorite mbuna. I am going to have to rehome a few males here soon.


----------



## Prosonic

about 10 days ago now: aceii sp 78 total 19 from one rest from the other, yellow lab holding


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

Well i was doing maintenance and i caught my yellow lab that was holding! I stripped her down and got 7 fry that still had their yolk sacs attached  I wasn't prepared but i took a lipton bottle and stuck them in there with an air pump! So far they made it 4 days =) will move them to a 10 gallon when free swimming!


----------



## BNoel21

Well i got two clutches from both my kribensis for a total of 150-200 fry[/list]


----------



## iwade4fish

Ps. Elongatus "Bee"!!!!!!!


----------



## chris777

Another ruby red holding


----------



## BNoel21

Just found 2 ps orange caps and 1 lab hongi holding


----------



## monisaab

the auratus pair did it again...


----------



## tile55

hi all, my holding yellow lab produced fry today while I was at work, i can see about 20 small fry. My largest yellow lab was being very frisky this evening in the main tank - here's hoping


----------



## brinkles

My OB zebra - I'm going to trade off the original trio and the 30 or so juvies I already have, looks like I'll have some more fry to raise up!


----------



## jturkey69

whew..where do I start...my auratus pair, ob zebra is currently holding in a 10g, Kenyi group...all iside my 75...when I moved them from a 65g we found 13 fry...so they are in a 20g..inside the 75 my fry count is roughly 20


----------



## orbproductions

hi all i'm new.
i need one post, until i can post pics. 
glad to be here


----------



## brinkles

Lab. joanjohnsonae today
I haven't had many spawns last couple months until 2 this week.
I had cut back on their food but I started giving them more a few weeks ago, maybe that has helped.


----------



## The King Crabb

My Yellow Labs, 3 of them! 3rd, 4th, and 5th batch of fry I've had, and my first from these Labs!


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia_ sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef. The females are fattened up and tonight's waterchange just put one in the mood. Should have another 1-2 spawns soon....


----------



## why_spyder

I got a call about a holding female. Guess our Metriaclima callainos 'Pearl' finally spawned again.


----------



## II25tolifeII

2-3 demasoni
1 yellowlab
1 wild caught metriaclima "hajomaylandi pombo" pombo rocks


----------



## esparzar1

Ps. Saulosi's again....got two holding in the past two days....they're like rabbits...lol


----------



## II25tolifeII

lol my fish didnt breed in how long then boom last 2 days all of those fish bred


----------



## 702Cichlid

Acei Ngara!


----------



## BNoel21

I have been waiting a little while for these to start but i finally have a holding Met OB Blueberry Slim


----------



## fishman13

No one. I am very p-oed. They haven't spawned in 4-5 months


----------



## jturkey69

Auratus pair.....again....


----------



## monisaab

the Lombardoi pair...


----------



## monisaab

the other Auratus female...


----------



## lowcountrycichlids

2 of my tyrannochromis nigriventors just had fry last week. first litter for both, total of about 40 fry. they are fun/funny to watch.


----------



## chptunes

Ps. Saulosi!! I just started keeping Cichlids again in July. I got a 1" group of 8 Saulosi for my 55g. Since July, they've done very well.. They are about 1.75-2" now, and there is one male that's mostly blue.

Just now, I discovered a female holding for the first time! I'm pumped!!


----------



## monisaab

its the Albino Socolofi pair that did it this time...


----------



## Gregory D

My female rusty has been holding for 2 weeks and my tank was setup a month ago on Labor Day weekend.....


----------



## Sand Man

Did not spawn today, but my Hongi is holding again! =D>

Now if I could just get my Acei to hold! Then I would be :drooling:


----------



## iwade4fish

Wild Psuedo. Minutus 'Manda', again! Fuellie 'Katale', and the 'HaiReef' Afra's all with mouthfuls :fish:


----------



## Rock Harbor

My fish all got acclimated and grew up about the same time. In 2 weeks I'm looking at having a lot of babies swimming around and for now I'm just going to provide them plenty of cover.


----------



## why_spyder

Watched the _Cyno_. sp. "Hara" spawn before work yesterday.


----------



## football mom

With the assistance of my spousal unit, today I recovered about 2 dozen new lab fry, and about 12 or so C. afra Cobwe. The little afra females are
becoming quite prolific!


----------



## Sand Man

Two of my rusties are holding as well.

So in my main tank right now I have 1 hongi holding and two rusties. My fry tank has 8 hongis about a month old and 20+ rusties about 3 weeks old. Need to post pics.


----------



## coonie

my ob peacocks spawned this week...and my elecetic blues and my mpanga reds lol


----------



## II25tolifeII

well this week i had 
2 demasoni

1 yellowlab

1 f1 hara

2 cyno. afra. chimate north red top dwarfs(i think both of them swallowed their eggs i cant find them anymore but with 28 fish of the same color its kind of hard to tell lol)

and im about to have a f0 met. hajomaylandi pombo "pombo rocks" shes all fat and her egg tube is dropped males starting to show off and shes getting nasty(all my females get really nasty to everything in the tank when they breed never happened before but since i restocked my tanks properly they just get nasty lol)


----------



## Cichlid-Lover-45

My Yellow labs spawned last week for the first time in months


----------



## why_spyder

C. afra Lupingu finally...


----------



## brinkles

a. latifasciatus for the first time in awhile, and l. joanjohnsonae as we speak!


----------



## II25tolifeII

the wc hajomaylandi spawned and boy does she have a mouth full


----------



## isadorasarah

Cichlid-Lover-45 said:


> My Yellow labs spawned last week for the first time in months


Good. This news definitely enjoyable


----------



## quentin8

2 Demasoni


----------



## liquid134

i just stripped my female yellow lab tonight.....got 36 eggs (which im 99% sure there fertile, as she just spawned successfully a few weeks ago)


----------



## II25tolifeII

another demasoni
stripped about 100+ babies from all my spawns since the 22nd


----------



## ndblaikie

yellow lab just spat about 20 minutes ago, count unknown as of yet.
Hockey game on TV took priority


----------



## II25tolifeII

about to be another hara


----------



## why_spyder

_Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ Katale :thumb:


----------



## The King Crabb

My Maingano! And who said they couldn't be kept in a 55G? :wink:


----------



## why_spyder

_C. sp. "Hara"_


----------



## Dogtanian

My only mature female yellow lab.... again.

This in about the 4th time in 6 months! Fry tank has nearly 40 juvies in there. Not sure I'll strip this batch.

:thumb: :fish:


----------



## dark SSide

Buccochromis rhoadesii, I thought that I had two males and one was just showing sub-dominate colors. They spawned about two weeks ago and she has been holding eversince. Male is about 11" and female is about 8"


----------



## Dogtanian

Further to my earlier post today, above, another female yellow lab spawned for the very first time this evening!

Must be something in the water....


----------



## brijar

My Yellow Labs, just about 2" in size, in the tank about 4 weeks, tank has not fully cycled yet. Go figure!


----------



## kribby

My white labs, acei, and placidochromis phenochilus tanzania all bred this week.


----------



## AFRICAN-FISH

My Demasonis


----------



## ndblaikie

My rampant yellow Labs again, so many fry I need a bigger breeder, grow up tank.


----------



## why_spyder

_Tropheops_ sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu" Kanchedza Island
_Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ Katale Island


----------



## iwade4fish

Elongatus 'Bee'
Hara
'HaiReef' Afra
JewelSpot


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> _Tropheops_ sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu" Kanchedza Island


Found a 2nd female holding tonight.

_C. afra_ Lupingu


----------



## RyanW

Noticed a beautiful P. saulosi holding yesterday! Her 1st time, so we we'll see how it goes. It's a relatively new set up species tank with 1 male 3 female mature fish and 12 older juveniles. I've been trying to maintain good water conditions and it looks like it worked.


----------



## DeFiant*X

My Red Zebra just released 7 fry without egg sacs from her mouth last night. I have them in a Top Fin net breeder hoping they eat some crushed flake!

P.S. This is my first batch of fry ever and the mother is only about 2 inches.


----------



## why_spyder

_Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ Katale Island


----------



## tile55

Was just passing the main tank tonight when I noticed 2 auratus's getting it on. Mouth full, and hoping she carries them full term now.


----------



## kpswd

I just noticed another Yellow lab is holding. I now have 3 out of my 4 F holding. He is chasing the 4th one around the tank and the other 3 are hiding from him. I guess I needed to have gone with a 1M/8F instead of 1M/4F ratio. YIEPES!!

His offspring is filling up my fry tanks....

Can I just neuter him like you do with dogs?
(It is just sarcasm folks.. no need to explain to me that you can't) LOL


----------



## GoofBoy

2 Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiwindi) females are holding and 2 Yellow Labs. But alas no room at the momment :?...


----------



## coonie

a pair of kande island peacocks for the first time...they are in a group of 3 m 6 f. and my electric blue fryeri spawned again yesterday


----------



## brijar

Yellow Labs (same Male as my previous post with a different female)


----------



## berbie38

1 pseudotropheus elongatus ornatus


----------



## kyboy

2 Met. (elongatus) Chailosi holding 8) 
also 1 Ps. Cyaneorhadbos & 1 Cyno. Hara


----------



## why_spyder

_Tropheops_ sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu"


----------



## fishman13

My yellow labs


----------



## tim_s

Hi,

I have 1 Yellow Lab holding.

I see Cichlids flirting regularly amongst the yellow labs. 
I also have a Salousi guarding a particular rock cave pretty regularly.


----------



## kyboy

A Yellow Lab & a Cyno. Afra "Nkhata Bay".


----------



## Jaffy

30 new white top haras, 100 or so bushy nose plecos the latter eally surprised the heck out of me while trying to clean the tank lol.


----------



## Melanochromis

Yellow Labs.


----------



## AFRICAN-FISH

My plecos if that counts


----------



## GTZ

Acei, yay! First spawn since I bought them about a month ago.


----------



## why_spyder

_Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ Katale Island


----------



## czar_wilson

First time yellow lab
First time OB Peacock
And the cons.. of course lol busy day
must of been that marvin I was playing earlier


----------



## Ragincajun

Saw my yellow labs spawning this evening, female is now holding. Demasoni is also holding.


----------



## a.wiatrowski

Stripped 12 fry from one of my demasoni this past weekend


----------



## brijar

Red Zebra Holding, Yellow Lab still Holding since Nov 9th, still has not released and is very this but still seems to be a healthy swimmer, just not eating.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

My Altolamprologus compressiceps "Sunset" have a batch of eggs in a shell and both mom and dad are guarding it. First time with this species! Hope for some fry in a week or 2!


----------



## why_spyder

Sometime this weekend the _Tropheops _spawned again.


----------



## Jarrods

N. Similis had their first spawn since I got them!


----------



## IamAquaMan

My first spawn!!! :dancing: :dancing:

My Acei Ngara (white tail) spawned last night. Her mouth is full! I'm excited. I guess spawning fish means happy fish. :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> Sometime this weekend the _Tropheops _spawned again.


Happened again last night.


----------



## cantrell00

Met Msobo this afternoon. First time too. The male hasn't even fully turned yet.


----------



## IamAquaMan

My Elongatus Cheweres spawned sometime in the last 3 hours and I missed it. My Acei's earlier and now the Chewy's. Must've been the water change yesterday.


----------



## why_spyder

_C. afra_ Lupingu


----------



## cantrell00

Cyno, Lion - Lion's Cove & Afra, Nkhata Bay.


----------



## BigJag

Well its not any of my malawi fish, but my Pink Covicts eggs just hatched the day after Christmas!!! Im very happy, first time having a CA Cichlid spawn!!!


----------



## football mom

Last weekend I have a new batch of jewel fry, and also A. compressiceps. Also have 2 labs
holding in the 90 gallon.


----------



## chrisFewell

My female yellow lab was spawning for awhile, I did get about 4 babies to survive :lol: I put them in one of those breeder nets but my big yellow lab was able to bite most of them through it and kill them.

I can never seem to catch my dems when they are holding. I didn't think they were breeding but I saw one baby swimming in the main tank the other day. I need to pay more attention to them. Lol


----------



## AFRICAN-FISH

My Salousi did!


----------



## DeFiant*X

I stripped 20+ fry from my Red Zebra! This is her 2nd batch which she held MUCH longer then the first. No egg sacs whatsoever here...


----------



## monisaab

My auratus pair...


----------



## ndblaikie

2 Aulonocara baenschi - ah great another 40 fry to add to the fry tank- need to find the divider!


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia zebroides_ Lupingu


----------



## GTZ

2x Ps. demasoni, 3x L. caeruleus.


----------



## monisaab

Lombardoi (Kenyi)


----------



## a.wiatrowski

So I flew home to Chicago for the weekend to visit the family. Took a look at my tank and what do you know???????????? My demasoni were spawning  My dominant male who is about 4" with a young female. She's only at about 1.5" :lol:


----------



## why_spyder

_Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ Katale Island -


----------



## monisaab

Zebra Obliquinden


----------



## eeztropheus




----------



## mbuna77

A rusty and a yellow lab is holding in my tanks!


----------



## proskier101

I stripped my yellow lab yesterday. started off with 20, now down to 18.

Hopefully I can get most of them to survive. :lol:


----------



## brijar

Red zebra, sub adult female, (maybe 2" long) stripped 5, there may be more in her since she's still hiding and not eating. but I'll see how the 5 do


----------



## Fogelhund

Metriaclima callainos... OB Females.


----------



## BigJag

My albino socolofi. She carried the eggs the whole time and on the 19th morning i woke up and had fry swimming around. They are now in the fry tank by themselves and doing really well. They r growing fast. I ended up with 13 of them making it. Is that a good amount for her first spawn?


----------



## Jaffy

Dont know what happened last night but wow, woke up to 100+ yellow lab babies, about the same of bushey nose plecos and 40 or so white top hara.


----------



## kyboy

Last week, Yellow labs & Ps. Cyaneorhadbos(maingano) & just last night; I got to watch my Cyno. Afra " Nkhata Bay" spawning 8)


----------



## fishman13

My-
Yellow labs
Hongies
Brevis
Orange cap
All in the same tank. 40 Breeder. They are medium sized. The shellies are in the same tank


----------



## MikeyMike22

I've got a Red Zebra holding (most likely a cobalt blue is the papa).
Also two of my female Kenyi hybrids are holding...if the fry make it, they'll become feeders for my wife's frogs (poor little guys, but the last thing I need in the tank is _Hybrid sp. Hybrid_ !!!)


----------



## BullyBuddies

I noticed a 2.5 inch Red Zebra holding this morning. I thought they were too young...guess not.
The male had been dancing around for a few days, but I did not notice any takers.


----------



## why_spyder

_Tropheops _sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu" Kanchedza Island


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia zebroides_ Lupingu


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> _Tropheops _sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu" Kanchedza Island


Spawned again last night. :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> _Tropheops _sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu" Kanchedza Island


#3 just spawned. I believe that is all of the females of this species....


----------



## fishman13

saw my yellow labs breeding
Rusties bred


----------



## ChoxRox

One of my red top Ndumbi's was holding last night =)


----------



## lil_stevies

:fish: Haplochromis Nyererei Spawning (HD Video):


----------



## r-fishies

3 holding females, Kenyi, Socolofi & as of this afternoon f Rusty w/ my m Red Zebra!


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia_ sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef


----------



## cantrell00

Cyno Lion, Lupingu...

I can't get my Hara's to spawn to save my life...


----------



## r-fishies

Wow, have the 55 as the juvie tank. Have 4 Acei white tails from 1.5 -2". And one of the smaller ones is now holding! Guess that made her a female positive ID. lol sheesh. Amazing.


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia zebroides_ Lupingu


----------



## brijar

Yellow lab, same pair as last time and as an added bonus, I just saw a survivor from the last brood, about 1/2-3/4 long and already yellow. Very surprised the little thing survived.


----------



## Jaycal

White labs (nkhata bay)


----------



## brinkles

My "male" yellow lab had a mouthful last week - surprise! The biggest female also has some, and I think the rest of the group is too young to have anything to do with it.

I gave away the dominant male...


----------



## GTZ

exLamprologus ocellatus, first spawn!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

Johanni, Dragons Blood and Demasoni were all holding today. And it looks like both of my female multies had a batch of fry around the same time because there are dozens of the tiny guys! (they usually aternate batches) The calvus and comps will be eating well for the next few weeks!


----------



## cantrell00

Hara FINALLY!

2X Met. Msobo


----------



## eeztropheus

My white top hara spawned for the first time too!


----------



## cantrell00

eeztropheus said:


> My white top hara spawned for the first time too!


They must need to get really large before spawning.. My guys are 4" +


----------



## eeztropheus

My male is 4" the female is 3". I have another female about 2.5" she spawned once before in my friends tank but did not hold.


----------



## malawimix

Copadichromis borleyi Croc. Rocks


----------



## why_spyder

I have "Hara" and_ L. fuelleborni_ Katale Island holding again.


----------



## bigwaverider

Peacock is pregnant and now I come home to find yellow tail acei with full mouth syndrome


----------



## Nodalizer

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos


----------



## ranchialex

I've got a single fry, likely a red zebra but can't say for sure. To my surprise we got it out of the main tank and it's got a 20g breeder all to itself. It's basically 2 eyes and a tail presently, but freeswimming decently.


----------



## ChoxRox

My 2 inch Ndumbi spat 24 fry last night. It was insane!


----------



## Fishingback

A young yellow lab female held for the 1st time. The eggs lasted about 6 hours before spit/swallowed.

I'm contemplating a stripping of my eldest lab matron, she has a full load and has been holding for over 3 weeks.


----------



## ChoxRox

My other Ndumbi in my 120g spawned today! Hopefully she has ~20 like the other female I just stripped...


----------



## Fishingback

Fishingback said:


> A young yellow lab female held for the 1st time. The eggs lasted about 6 hours before spit/swallowed.
> 
> I'm contemplating a stripping of my eldest lab matron, she has a full load and has been holding for over 3 weeks.


Stripped 16 but I'm not sure I got them all.

The youngest female loaded up with eggs today. Won't save that batch....


----------



## Dave

I have about 20 P. nigripinnis fry in a fry box and another dozen eggs in a tumbler. I also have Haplochromis sp. "Blue Bar" eggs in a tumbler.


----------



## IamAquaMan

White Tailed Acei. Just noticed a mouthful. This will be her first hold. So now I'm positive that I have 1m 3f, since my other two have already held. :dancing:


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia_ sp. "Lion" Lion's Cove - FINALLY! The two I had turned out to be a pair. :thumb:


----------



## CichlidsTank

Yellow Tail Acei -
Check out the video I took:


----------



## CichlidOWNR

8 Pseudotropheus Saulosi


----------



## cantrell00

CichlidOWNR said:


> 8 Pseudotropheus Saulosi


Wow! 

Lucky guy and lucky fish! :thumb:


----------



## Eric_S

Currently have a couple labs, a few demasoni, a maingano (first time for these guys), and a couple paracyps (different tank) holding. Didn't all happen today. Don't really keep track of it anymore. I'm raising some fry right now and after they go in the big tanks, my stock levels will be right where I want them.


----------



## riverpaws

Afra Jalo Reef! Yes! 8)


----------



## JohanniMan

yellow lab my first batch not hers...


----------



## Nina_b

Metriaclima callainos! They're soooo cute, the little ones


----------



## ChoxRox

Another Ndumbi is holding in my species tank. Already for 54 of these little guys growing out.


----------



## Eric_S

I know it's not malawi, but I have another holding xeno bathyphilus. But the females never hold for more than a week it seems. I guess eating and sifting sand are more appealing to them than toting around a mouth full of eggs. :-?


----------



## nicklaz4

I am wondering how do u go about saving your fry before they get eaten in your tank or do u move the female


----------



## Rhinox

Came home today and caught 2 of my FEMALE red zebras going at it   bow chika bow bow  

I had seen one was ready to lay eggs for a few days now (puffy belly full o' eggs, and then she dropped her egg tube), and I've been wondering if my male yellow lab would man up and get 'er done, but I guess he's too intimidated or she was too forward or something :lol:

Just for reference, I have 3 confirmed female RZ's in my tank just for some extra color (no other RZ's), and the only mature male of any species in the tank right now is my yellow lab.

Technically, I never confirmed that the third RZ was a female officially by seeing her holding, but it was and still is the smallest of the 3 by a smidge, and was not part of the girl on girl action yesterday.

I don't think I'm going to be able to keep them though - they stress each other out too much, 1 of them rules the group just like a male and chases away the other 2.


----------



## IamAquaMan

Acei Ngara again. I have two females holding now.


----------



## ranchialex

When I de-decorated my tank to remove some fish, I also rescued 7 fry, 5 Red Zebras and 2 Acei Ngara that I had no idea were even in there! This is particularly good news, since Acei are hard to get around here, and one died mysteriously (probably beaten by bully) a week or two ago, so I'm glad to have 2 more in the pipeline and hope for more in the future!

Then I ordered 14 demasoni and they turned out to be fry, too, so my fry tank is a cute little swarm. I probably need to give it its own light since I'm so much more interested in it than the main tank right now.


----------



## danielratti

My F1 Pseudotropheus sp. "zebra long pelvic" is holding now after changing the water in the tank.


----------



## DrgRcr

Some of it not Malawi, but in recent days, I've had a Red Zebra holding, Cyno Afra Jalo Reef, Cyprichromis Kerenge(didn't hold to term), possibly a neon spot goby(still trying to get a clear determination), and as of yesterday, my Trig Otostigma spawned again, finally.


----------



## iwade4fish

Jewel Spots!!!!!!


----------



## JAyliffe

P. Johanni seen holding today. Dad chased her hard and fast last night! Now have three females look like they are holding, 1 Johanni, 1 Red Zebra and 1 Yellow Lab  If my memory is right, Yellow Lab is two weeks and counting, not sure about the Zebra.


----------



## Atrayl

OB peacock with her first mouthfull


----------



## ranchialex

Stripped another estherae today, got 20 free-swimming fry, 10 got killed by other fry before they got caught and moved back to breeder net. Whoops.


----------



## cebo1953

My red zebras. Just had a batch, they are about 1/2" long and starting to show color. Wow, and mom and dad are dancing the jig again! What's with that? Oversexed maybe, who knows?


----------



## Ragincajun

Moved a 4" livingstoni to my 20 gal. She spit 50 or 60 fry soon after.


----------



## JAyliffe

JAyliffe said:


> P. Johanni seen holding today. Dad chased her hard and fast last night! Now have three females look like they are holding, 1 Johanni, 1 Red Zebra and 1 Yellow Lab  If my memory is right, Yellow Lab is two weeks and counting, not sure about the Zebra.


Well either my count was off or both my lab and my zebra spit or swallowed early  neither one are holding now and I saw them both eating yesterday. The lab looks so much smaller than the male I buoght at the same time and they were about the same size then. Since both females are in my main tank I have no hope for the fry even if my count of days was off but I can't help but stare @ the rocks just hoping to see a little face poking out...


----------



## cantrell00

Afra Likoma, Cyno sp; Hara , Elongatus Usisya


----------



## mbuna77

I had 7 females this past week. 2 Rusties, Ps. Acei (Tanzanian), Ps. Crabro, 2 C. Afra (Lupingu), and a Melanochromis Auratus. Been a busy week. I stripped the females and there were a total of 102 babies. Most were first time mothers.


----------



## monisaab

My Auratus male and my albino auratus female...

I've already started looking forward to the fry... its her first spawn so i am keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Catfish Dan

In the past week-

Geophagus steindachneri- insatiable. Can't slow this boy down. In one weekend, he has 3 girls holding.

Our VC-10s 

Last night saw baby buffalo heads (Steatocranus causarius)!


----------



## cantrell00

Cynotilapia sp; Chinyankwazi
Labeotropheus Trewavasae 'Mpanga Red'


----------



## tfaurot

Ok I know this is not a good thing, but had a male albino socolofi and female mangano spawn yesterday! has anyone ever seen this combo? I don't know why the female chose the albino male rather than the mangano male ? I currently have 4 batches of OB fry 1 batch yellow lab 1 batch pure albino socolfi and a batch of rubescent clowns awaiting deportation to the fish store!


----------



## theoryguru

OB peacock.. prob ready to remove from holding on wknd


----------



## Mike_G

I just transferred all my fish from my 37G to my newly set-up 55G on Monday and last night I noticed that my female Hongi Is. Jacobfreibergi is holding (YAY!) I'm going to remove the female today and put her back in the 37G which has 2 giant danios and a 2.5" BN pleco in it and see if she'll hold to term this time (2nd attempt)


----------



## Mike_G

UGH! She spit her eggs while I was trying to catch her. I'm gonna need to get another net and recruit my wife to help next time.


----------



## cantrell00

Cyno afra Likoma


----------



## cactusPOLAND




----------



## ChoxRox

Ready to strip four fish today! 
2x Ndumbis, a socolofi, and an acei.

Next up: two more aceis, two more ndumbis, and a lab. :zz:


----------



## iwade4fish

JewelSpot, Hara, and my Yellow Labs(F2's!!)


----------



## k7gixxerguy

DJRansome said:


> Yes she is holding. Here is an article:
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/raising_fry.php


For those with Demasoni, do you tend to notice them spawning at any particular times, or lights on or off, etc. My males tend to do the shimmy about every fifteen minutes if I am watching them, yet I havent actually seen them spawn yet. But every two or three days I seem to have a new holding female. I guess I just dont catch them in the act. Must be shy, lol. I need more tanks for fry, I'm at 43 and have five more batches in the ovens. Glad that I have a few shops willing to buy juvies.


----------



## amcvettec

I'm excited - witnessed my first spawn today. My yellow-tail aceis are only 2" and I had not even tried to sex them at this point. I wasn't expecting spawning this young but noticed that they were spinning and chasing each other. They had chased the other fish away and had an entire extra large piece of holey rock to themselves. They were up near the top of the rock and some of the eggs were sinking into the tunnels and others down to the gravel. The female seemed to do a good job of collecting. She is definitely holding - puffy jaw. She wanted to eat but was not taking anything in. I'm not planning on raising fry so I will just let her spit in the tank. I will keep an eye on her for any bullying. Everything in the tank is still young so there hasn't been much aggression at all. The aceis are my largest.


----------



## Storiwyr

I have two albino Socolofi and possibly a Demasoni all holding. Like amcvettec, I wasn't planning on raising fry (yet, anyway), so I don't have a separate tank for them, nor am I prepared to strip them at work, since the tank is in my office. What do you think are the chances any of them will survive in 90ish gallon tank with tons of hides and 2 Fryeri, 3 albino Socolofi, 3 albino Auratus, 3 Demasoni, 3 Johanni and 2 C. moorii? They're all young, no one seems super aggressive.


----------



## DJRansome

Slim but you might get one or two survivors.


----------



## cantrell00

Cyno Mbamba 'Lundu'


----------



## kpswd

I took out 2 Yellow labs, 2 Rusty and 2 Cyno sp. "Hara" that are holding last night when I was doing my water change, so there will be a nice amount of fry. :fish:

I just notcied that another Rusty have just spawned this morning... Oh well, she has to wait until next water change.


----------



## k7gixxerguy

No fresh spawns but still have one demasoni holding and stripped the other girl of eighteen fry last night.


----------



## iwade4fish

'nother JewelSpot. :dancing:


----------



## mokofeyz

Man, I haven't visited this site in ages! I got bitten by the fish bug again. LOL. My perpetual spawners are my Demasoni. Have the eggs in a tumbler right now. Still patiently waiting for the M. zebra "White Blaze" manda to spawn.


----------



## Michael_M

C Moori, 2 days after another moori female spat her fry. Going to need another fry tank.


----------



## DJRansome

The spawn was a while back, but yesterday I got Pundamilia nyererei Igombe Island fry. :dancing:


----------



## iwade4fish

mokofeyz said:


> Man, I haven't visited this site in ages! I got bitten by the fish bug again. LOL. My perpetual spawners are my Demasoni. Have the eggs in a tumbler right now. Still patiently waiting for the M. zebra "White Blaze" manda to spawn.


would LOVE to see a pic of the Manda


----------



## Mike_G

Hongi Is. Jakes spawned last night, first time I've seen this pair in action, it was quite a sight and lasted ~20 minutes total.

This is their third try- I'm setting up my 10G for her right now with a cycled sponge filter from my 37G.

Last time I tried to net her she spat her eggs and the Mooriis had a feast- I'm keepin' my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mike_G

Quick update: I netted the female fairly easily, but she spat at least some of her eggs in the net- I transferred her to the 10 gallon and put the eggs in with her and was happy to see her pick them all back up. :thumb:


----------



## RoundRockHaps

Noticed my Super Red Empress female holding last night right before I went into work. Happy Fathers day to my male!


----------



## Catfish Dan

Geophagus steindachneri (again... gonna start adding salt peter to their water!)
Just found a rock wall covered in Steatocranus casuarius eggs  
And... our Lamprologus ornatipinnus!! :dancing:

Very thrilled about that last, as we bought 6 hoping for a pair and 4 died. We were sure the two remaining were both boys.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia Zebroides Cobwe. It's only her 2nd time. She swallowed the eggs last time after 2 days. Hopefully she'll go all the way this time, and follow her 'sisters' examples


----------



## kyboy

Cyno. Afra Nkhata Bay "yellow blaze" :fish:


----------



## Michael_M

Demasoni x2


----------



## Guest

Copadichromis Trewavasae Ivory Head Mloto Likoma :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

phister said:


> Copadichromis Trewavasae Ivory Head Mloto Likoma :thumb:


That's a mouthful...


----------



## lilscoots

phister said:


> Copadichromis Trewavasae Ivory Head Mloto Likoma :thumb:


Me too. First spawn so far I count 9 fry, put her in a 20 long before I left for vacation and I came back today to find them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia Zebroides Cobwe


----------



## smitty

C/A Pink Fenestratum. Found wigglers on Wednesday.


----------



## iwade4fish

JewelSpots and hara


----------



## thatbb6

I got a few yellow lab holding, I stripped one of them yesterday and had 5 fry still with sacks attached.
I was gonna start a new thread but since it's somewhat related to this thread so I'll ask it here.
What do you guys feed your fry? I searched for BBS and this seems popular. http://www.marinedepot.com/Ocean_Nutrit ... BS-vi.html


----------



## DJRansome

New Life Spectrum Grow Formula for fry. If they are too small for NLS Grow, then I use freeze dried Cyclops-eeze. Labs are not strict carnivores and BBS is not the most nutritious option even if you WERE feeding a strict carnivore.


----------



## cichlidboy123

Red zebras spawning now, finally


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Psuedotropheus Acei Msuli. I guess 'he' was a 'she'


----------



## E82M6

My pseudotropheus acei has been holding for 11 days now. This will most likely be my first successful spawning in my tank. She held a couple of times prior but always swallowed after a day or two.


----------



## cichlidboy123




----------



## Baggly

One lab spit this morning. Another lab and a zebra holding, could spit any day now. I'm getting a little frustrated with my males. They have terrible taste in women. I've had six spawns altogether and they have yet to pick the best of my females.


----------



## Guest

Aulonocara Ngara Flametail(Red Strain)


----------



## hatsoff389

Hi everyone,

I have a female Maingano holding! I caught them breeding last night while feeding the fish. I removed the female immediately into a cycled 20 gallon. Did I remove her too soon? Since she will not be eating, will I lose the beneficial bacteria in the 20 gallon tank? Should I put a little food in daily even though she will not be eating? How often should I do water changes?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## ratherbfishnjp

I just stripped my SRT Hongi and for it being her first time and knowing that hongi fry are bigger usually.... She isnt full grown yet but I ended up getting 26 little ones out of her. I was shocked there was so many. She was so full her head was huge and her body was slimmed down. Glad I got them out so she can eat. I bet that was a mouthful. Next week I will be stripping my white top high north afra for the first time


----------



## Super Turtleman

Currently have Chewere and White Lab fry. 1 White Lab holding. Picking a group of Saulosi in a couple days...have some new fry and two holding.


----------



## thatbb6

Question for you guys,
I just stripped 5 fry from my Yellow Lab. Where should I keep them? Will my spare 10 gallon tank work with filter? I'm just afraid it's too big for 5 fry and they won't find the food and there will be lots of leftovers.


----------



## DJRansome

The 10G is fine and they will learn to find the food. Vacuum up the leftovers and add a bristlenose to get anything you miss.


----------



## E82M6

Pic of my acei holding.


----------



## BigTuck STL

I currently have 5 of my 8 female Demasoni holding! Still have a bunch of their fry growing right now good thing I have another 20G ready to go. Do Dems ever stop breeding? It seems like this is all they do.


----------



## Storiwyr

I don't think they do, BigTuck! Mine managed to carry without my noticing and spit in the tank ... I expected them to get eaten but all three of them that I spotted that first time are alive and kicking (finning?) today. I think they may actually make it in the tank. And my two females are carrying again. I'm going to be reshuffling that tank soon and adding more females though, because my poor females are looking a little frazzled from the attentions of the male.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Have two Saulosi holding.


----------



## toyster17

Just stripped my yellow lab; 18 fry. It still looks like she is holding, but from what i could see there is nothing left, is this normal? She's acting a bit strange, and since it was my first time stripping I sure hope I didn't hurt her.


----------



## mtbloco

Just saw my first free swimming baby Acei. Momma is still holding some.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Psuedotropheus Acei Msuli. Sometime while on vacation.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Psuedotropheus Acei Msuli, again. Good ratios so far...


----------



## Michael_M

C Moori breeding again, Could set my watch to it. Every 2 months...


----------



## Super Turtleman

2 more Saulosi holding. 1 White Lab. 1 E. Chewere.


----------



## GoofBoy

Lethrinops albus Kande female is holding...


----------



## Storiwyr

A second batch of Demasoni--two surviving fry in the tank currently. My albino P. socolofi looks like she's about ready to pop too!


----------



## Erikamae

My placidochromis Electra spawned two days ago! The male has been really rowdy ever since. I hope she holds them to term!


----------



## Michael_M

Rusty, yellow lab and Demasoni today. Msobo continue to elude me though.


----------



## survey

I have a yellow lab holding, she will go soon. Last lot was 12, hoping for a few more this time.
Also my auratus is holding her second lot. First lot there were 24!!!! :thumb: 
I have to say though, many people talk and tell you to have several females for one male, 
well I have one male and one female and they get a long just great. She dont take no **** from him!

Also I possibly thought I may have had a kenyi holding but I think they are gone now (not sure if it was down or out) haha

And I know its not an angel forum but I have 48 wonderful fry that I reared totally on my own......YAYYAY

To top it all off my cobolts are doing the dance!!


----------



## cichlid-gal

Have had my Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano females holding off and on for the last month. Have not removed anyone from the tank yet as I am in the process of setting up a new fry tank (seeding the sponge filter in the main tank now)

Assumed the ladies where just spitting the fry and the babies weren't making it but low and behold my grandson (best eyes in the west) yelled out to me yesterday...Grandma...look....there is something in the tank...and here is what we saw










He/she is hiding in some of the rockwork so now I'm making a point of squishing up some of my food and sprinkling it in that vicinity. How exciting...1st baby ("ies" maybe there are more hiding???)


----------



## Storiwyr

cichlid-gal, I'm always really surprised how well the babies can hide! Here's one of my 'bigger' babies that is currently cheerfully surviving in my main tank with the wacky stocking:


----------



## Kimmah

My first female Maingano is holding. I knew this day would come soon, surprised it took this long!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia Zebroides Cobwe


----------



## blackedout

dragons blood fry!

this was my first attempt at ever trying to save the babies, the pair of dragons bloods have had many sets just about every two months, and today i said.... i'm stripping her! it worked quite well, ill do it in a net next time, and in the water, i did it out of the water, but wasn't very happy with how it went, just seemed way too stressful. there is one unknown owner peacock in there as well that i found and saved. is he too big to be in with the others?


----------



## DJRansome

They look like they need to be tumbled...are they free-swimming or weighted down by their egg sacs?


----------



## blackedout

i was thinking the same thing, but about an hour or two later, most of them are free swimming!


----------



## blackedout

i put them in a different breaded net, and 90% of them are free swimming, a few are kinda bouncing around the bottom. sorry for the blue, and the blurry shot, its dusk in the tank 8)


----------



## Mr.Dempsey

Well in the night or early this morning my F1 rams had their first spawn, I now know why everyone says they're bad parents lol. Well im about 99% sure non of the fry will survive i'm still excited as i've never spawned rams before and these guys are on the right track.


----------



## stayfrosty

My astotilapia caliptera spawned with one of his females


----------



## Paragon

Pretty sure both of my rusty females are holding. Again. Forever. -_- It also looks like one of the Saulosi females is holding, though I can't tell. That would be super cool since I only got them a few weeks ago.


----------



## eeztropheus

They are in different tanks but today my metriaclima sp. msobo and my zebra chilumba luwino reef both have holding females...


----------



## Storiwyr

I feel like I need an autoposter that, every week, will post "More demasoni."


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia zebroides Cobwe


----------



## madmort0

Protomelas taeniolatus. 1st holding female ever. I'm not expecting much.


----------



## stayfrosty

My mdoka white lips ..tumbling eggs now


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia Zebroides cobwe


----------



## zeusjuice

Didn't want to open up a new topic, but one of my yellow lab females is holding. It doesn't really seem like anyone is bothering her. however the male seems to have "kicked her" out of his territory. Question, I just let her stay in the main tank, or would be less stressful on her to move her to a separate tank? She has only been holding for about 2 days. Let me know what to do! thanks guys and gals!!!


----------



## DJRansome

I'd wait at least a week if possible, and usually unless the fish is being injured I leave them in the tank for 18 days.


----------



## zeusjuice

Gotcha, she isn't being injured she is actually swimming around with everyone else, and even running people off, she is getting chased some, but no more than the other labs. I guess my big concern is that she will tire out quickly without food. But I will try to give it 18 days or so. Thanks for the feedback!!!


----------



## mak51

Convicts


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Psuedotropheus sp. Acei 'Msuli'


----------



## Catfish Dan

Our VC-10s. Finally! Actually watched the whole process. Momma's mouth is full!

The girls (we have 1M:3F) have held a few times but usually for just a few days. We really want these babies and are wondering if we should pull the holding female out to a separate tank. Thoughts?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus sp. Acei 'Msuli', again


----------



## stayfrosty

U can pull her out and she might spit them out. Especially if she comes out of the water or you can strip and tumble the eggs. I striped my mdoka white lips and tumbled the eggs because they wouldn't hold long term now I have 40+ 1/2 inch fry


----------



## zeusjuice

Labs again, I have 3 females holding now.....


----------



## lilscoots

Protomelas spilonotus "mara rock"
Copadichromis sp mloto fluorescent

first spawn for both


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia Zebroides 'cobwe'


----------



## monisaab

Hey Iggy do you have a spawning-factory or what??? You sure are making me feel jealous... what do you put in the water???


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

monisaab said:


> Hey Iggy do you have a spawning-factory or what??? You sure are making me feel jealous... what do you put in the water???


 :lol: Not really. I have 6 different types of mbuna. Decent ratios on the acei and cyno, but the rest are either too young or I have too many immature males. Not really sure yet. The tank has been up and running since May, though. Just letting the young mothers spit in the tank for now.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima sp. ''Elongatus Chailosi'' Chitande


----------



## Dawg2012

Iggy Newcastle said:


> ... Just letting the young mothers spit in the tank for now.


Will this affect their ability/desire/success at holding in the future? I had an Acei that I let spit the first time and she never held again. Just curious.


----------



## fusion

Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Chimwalani reef Holding, exited, first time for me.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Dawg2012 said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Just letting the young mothers spit in the tank for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Will this affect their ability/desire/success at holding in the future? I had an Acei that I let spit the first time and she never held again. Just curious.
Click to expand...

Well, for now just because at this time I don't have much interest in setting up additional tanks and raising fry. Although I did just spot my first fry in the tank today. Pretty cool. I've actually read that allowing a first time mother spit in the tank the first few times aids in her future holds. My fish are all still young, but the majority of the mothers have held several times, with the exception of the Chalosi. It's the first time I've had them spawn. Pumped about that one...


----------



## Storiwyr

It may depend on the fish, but my Demasoni are basically perpetually holding and spitting. I ALWAYS have three or four sizes of fry in that tank. XD


----------



## iwade4fish

Hara, waiting on Williamsi and Elong Mbenji Blue


----------



## 4RSo

my otopharynx lithobates spawned, I think. I came home and her buccal cavity was dropped, I really hope my lumbaulo ahli didn't breed with her.


----------



## Baggly

Cynotilapia sp. lion lupingu. First time stripping and keeping fry! A bit nerve racking at first but she was a champ and spit out 21 little buggers


----------



## ParadoX19

yellow lab first timer and shes small, not even 2" and i just managed to get her into a holding tank last night on day 22 and today as im typing this she is spitting out her babies, so far theres 6 and shes still holding. i think she deserves a :thumb:

also have one mdoka zebra holding as well going on day 15


----------



## chrish777

15 yellow lab fry and another mom due for some in a couple days


----------



## cichlid-gal

Spit in tank today:
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos

Holding:
Cynotilapia afra (Nkhata Bay)
Pseudotropheus polit


----------



## Jaylari79

my male Kenyi and a female powder blue :[


----------



## ParadoX19

Stripped 15 fry mdoka zebra


----------



## iwade4fish

Hara again, and Ps. Elong "Mbenji Blue"
Williamsi are looking at each other a little more, so.....


----------



## chrish777

Another yellow lab


----------



## sickwithcichlids

my phytophagus


----------



## cichlidboy123

Red zebras. As i type . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4RciPWP ... ata_player when should i put them in the egg tumbler ?


----------



## chrish777

Ruby red.


----------



## thegundog

My Dragonblood --- in my all male community... turns out he is a she..... gheeeez?!


----------



## Dawg2012

Gold Occies at work... again. :lol:

And one of my own OB Zebra's last week! First time a fish born to us has spawned. :dancing: . She's just barely two inches... I was surprised.


----------



## chrish777

7 fry from one of my yellow labs


----------



## cichlidboy123

OB zebras FINALLY ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfPcX_o2 ... ata_player


----------



## baenshi3

my sunshine started dancing with my obviously not male OB.i got to see her grab the eggs and all. too bad for the hybrids cause its my first mating fish. i will get proper females soon no doubt.


----------



## Kanorin

cichlidboy123 said:


> OB zebras FINALLY ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfPcX_o2 ... ata_player


Videotaping them secretly in the dark? :lol:


----------



## thevein

Afra Cobue spawn, via LED by satellite evening setting after a water change, getting back into these guys, anybody with a good genetic line pm me as I could use some genetic diversity


----------



## cichlid-gal

June 2009


thevein said:


> A. Stuartgranti Maleri Island- 1st spawn so not expecting much from her
> 
> F1 Cyno. Afra Cobue- 1 of 3 holding, other 2 have tubes down- whoohoo, love this fish


May 2013


thevein said:


> Afra Cobue spawn, via LED by satellite evening setting after a water change, getting back into these guys, anybody with a good genetic line pm me as I could use some genetic diversity


Nice to see the original poster of this thread post today...makes my day to know that people who LOVE cichlids love them for a long time ... WHERE is my energizer bunny ... STILL GOING STRONG!!! Congrats thevein


----------



## Shahlvah

maylandia, sp Mdoka long pelvic, I also have a Pseudotropheus socolofi holding and Labeotropheus trewavasae (Maleri) always have at least 2 out of 6 females holding....so babies galore.


----------



## thevein

thx cichlid-gal, i am officially addicted as are most members


----------



## DRWalker

MY Eureka Red Jake & one of his girls!


----------



## NJmomie

German blue ram pair --- hopefully third time is a charm. This is their third batch of eggs within the past three weeks.


----------



## thevein

awesome vid DRwalker

hap azureus spawn today, the male is an absolute show quality specimen from one of the online sponsor breeders, but a complete psycho maniac when spawning. won't bully his female, but chases every other fish from end to end across the entire tank, first spawn from these guys


----------



## cichlid-gal

Paralabidochromis chromogynos...went to pull the female to move her to a holding tank and she spit. Stripped the rest...20+ tiny tinies but all are fully formed. This is my 2nd spawn of these Vics and I am so excited. My 1st spawn of them is a month old tomorrow. Go chromos!!!


----------



## chiroken

OK, I'll jump in on this thread. Probably 6+ yrs now with malawi fish with at least 2 tanks on the go at all times and never have I seen spawning until this past week where I saw 2 L. caeruleus spawn. Only saw maybe 30 seconds as it is a work tank and....well....I had to get back to work. I've had several other fish over the years spawn but never had I voyeur'd them!


----------



## thevein

hap. azureus again, young female spat a few days later last time, lets see if she's figuring it out


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Reviving this thread...

Metriaclima Pyrsonotos Nakantenga


----------



## GTZ

Nice bump! I forgot all about this thread. :thumb:
Also, congrats!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Thanks GTZ

Metriaclima sp. 'Elongatus Chailosi' Chitande Island

IMG_1074 by Adam James K, on Flickr


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Labidochromis sp. 'Hongi'


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima estherae Minos Reef


----------



## austings

Wow Iggy, whats your secret? you have a breeding factory going on over there.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Kinda goes in spurts but it's only the second time my Red zebras have spawned. Saulosi should be set to go here soon...


----------



## jas1313

Metriaclima pulpican. Just watched a spawn happen (after wc ). I have 3 females for him and 2 are holding and I guess the third will be real soon. Is that normal for all the females at once? One of them is a first timer. He's been busy!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima Pyrsonotos Nakantenga



jas1313 said:


> Metriaclima pulpican. Just watched a spawn happen (after wc ). I have 3 females for him and 2 are holding and I guess the third will be real soon. Is that normal for all the females at once? One of them is a first timer. He's been busy!


Nice! Depends on your rotation I think. Mine usually don't hold again for about a month after they spit or get stripped(which I have only done a few times). I just stripped a fish because she was getting very thin after 3-3.5 weeks. I don't even want the fry, really.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer

Lethrinops sp. Mbasi Creek. Her first, now hes shimmying up the other 2.


----------



## BigTuck STL

Cyprichromis Leptosoma "Kerenge Island"


----------



## TheJ0kerrr

Pseudotropheus saulosis!










My first spawn ever :dancing:


----------



## kyboy

tank 1 : Yellow lab & Cyno. Zebroide(afra) Nkhata Bay
tank 2: Ps. Saulosi
Hoping my Mel.Parallelus & Met.sp.Dolphin will spawn soon :fish:

Congrats to TheJOkerrr on 1st spawn ! prepare for more as Saulosi are prolific breeders


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats to all!

Pseudotropheus saulosi and Metriaclima sp. 'elongatus chailosi'


----------



## kyboy

Congrats Iggy :thumb: I especially like the chailosi, had to dig out a couple of pics of chailosi fry  
They have such nice markings right away!


----------



## growpower

My iceberg spawned with the 2nd female this last weekend. What a proud daddy!


----------



## ViTxLz

This is the wrong lake but my Neolamprologus pulcher have babies now.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus elegans 'yellow tail Acei' collection point unknown


----------



## jlose600

My Metriaclima phaeos (Chiwindi) finally spawned. The female is almost three inches in length. I hope to get at least 15 fry when I strip her.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

jlose600 said:


> My Metriaclima phaeos (Chiwindi) finally spawned. The female is almost three inches in length. I hope to get at least 15 fry when I strip her.


Nice! Pretty lookin fish


----------



## kyboy

congrats jlose600 ! :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima sp. 'Elongatus Chailosi' Chitande Island


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## GTZ

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Pseudotropheus saulosi


Dude, you have a fry factory on your hands. 

C. sp. 'hara'


----------



## Eric_S

My demasoni needed a serious boost in #'s so I pulled the rocks (nothing I hate more! lol) and stripped a female a few weeks ago and got about a dozen free swimmers. Recently noticed a couple more females holding and pulled the rocks again (ugh! last time for a long time!) and now have a bunch of wigglers in the tumbler. Since I had the rocks out, I stripped a yellow lab, too, and have a bunch of labs growing out.


----------



## trader_sam

I posted a way to get those fry without stripping all the rocks,

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=302354


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

> Dude, you have a fry factory on your hands.


There's no way I can save even a fraction of them. No room  More Hara? Nice.

Congrats Eric_S :thumb:

Metriaclima Pyrsonotos Nakantenga


----------



## crazycolt42

I had two of my 6 demasoni start holding last weekend, one of them is not even 2in long and this is her 2nd already. She only spit three fry the first time and they are all growing in a 10g. They are about a 1/2 inch now or longer. Also had my third rusty in the past month start holding too! Good thing I'm working on a bigger tank! Hope to post pics that I'm taking as I work on it. None of my elec. yellows have started holding yet and I am kind of surprised. Congrats on all the new fry everyone! It's a really rewarding part of the hobby.


----------



## kyboy

Metriaclima Chailosi "Chitande Island" and Labidochromis caeruleus(yellow labs)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Nice kyboy!

Labidochromis sp. Hongi


----------



## austings

For so long I have monitored this thread wondering when the day would come that I could post here....

In the a last 24 hours, I have witnessed both my Demasoni, and Labidochromis caeruleus mating. So now I have one of each holding!! I am so excited.


----------



## crazycolt42

Cool! congrats! Are you going to try and move the holding females?


----------



## austings

I am not going to move the Lab. One of them has some black coloring in it, and I don't want to disperse more hybrid labs. However, the Demasoni I will attempt to move, and hopefully be able to grow out some fry. Since this is her first time, I am not sure if she will hold full term or swallow. Time will tell.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima sp. 'Elongatus Chailosi'


----------



## GTZ

Metriaclima sp. 'elongatus chewere'


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Buuuuuurrrrnnnnnnn.... 8)


----------



## Eric_S

Didn't like the arrangement of the rocks after the last time I pulled them so I took the opportunity to take all the rocks out again and gather any fry that I could get from holding females.

Result: 
42 maingano eggs from a big husky female  
22 or so yellow labs
a piddly 6 demasoni eggs from small first time holder

A couple days later and the eggs in the tumbler all have eyes and tails. I love watching them develop in tumbler. Even my wife loves to check on them every day and she normally tries not to show any interest at the risk of encouraging my tank obsession :lol:


----------



## audierou

Z rock lithobates


----------



## TTUhouston

red fin borleyi


----------



## 7mm-08

In the last week I've stripped batches of Pundamilia sp. "Crimson Tide", S. fryeri, Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap" and Metriaclima sp. "Elongatus Chewere".

Got a couple of Astatotilapia latifasciatus females holding and I really want to get my Elongatus Chailosi and Hap/Xystichromis sp. "Flameback" to breed next.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

I know this thread is in the Malawi forum, but 'Lamprologus' multifaciatus - my multies have babies!

Sure, most of you reading this are saying "if he's getting excited about multies spawning, he must really be a rookie..." Understandable, since multies are the fish equivalents of rabbits. It is exciting, though, and if you want to know why, you can read the new thread I posted in the Tang forum called "The Multies are breeding, the Multies are breeding!!" Thanks!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Nice nmcichlid!

Scianochromis fryeri


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Labidochromis sp. 'Hongi'


----------



## Eric_S

I've had paracyps for a few years now and they have spawned but I've never actually witnessed it...til now. They're spawning as we speak. Pretty cool.


----------



## kyboy

Metriaclima sp. Elongatus Chailosi at it again .
This Thursday, I witnessed my Metriaclima sp. Dolphin spawn & she's holding ! ! ! :dancing: 
I'll be keeping my eye on her :fish: .


----------



## GTZ

Labidochromis caeruleus. Why is it that the only times I witness spawning and have a camera handy, the glass is overdue for an algae scraping.... :x


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats everyone!



GTZ said:


> Labidochromis caeruleus. Why is it that the only times I witness spawning and have a camera handy, the glass is overdue for an algae scraping.... :x


Cuz you're too busy on the forum


----------



## GTZ

:lol: Too true.


----------



## situation

Tropheops red face mac holding


----------



## Derpfish

Caught 2 of my Dragonbloods in the act last night. rawr.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer

Aulonocara Saulosi (green Face) in one tank, 37 eggs, Tumbling them now, cause momma has a bad track record, and Copadichromis Borleyi (kadango) in another. And got Chromogynos shimmying in yet another, busy day! Spring is in the air, and water too I guess.


----------



## seattle_530

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos, been in the tank 2 days. Guess I'm doing something right


----------



## seattle_530

Pseudotropheus saulosi finally!!


----------



## TheJ0kerrr

Metriaclima estherae minos reef!

7 males and 8 females for her first spawn. She was starting to get harassed by other fishes, so I decided to strip her on day 15. She was the easiest fish I ever had to catch in my tank...she was just laying down on the sand in a corner and I approached the net real slow, picked her up gently and she barely noticed until I pulled her back to the surface. Usually, I have to tear down half of my aquascape to catch one...haha.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats everyone!

Pseudotropheus demasoni


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima sp. 'elongatus Chailosi'


----------



## Skie

Wild caught red compresseiceps. 3rd spawn since January. Beautiful fish. Hopefully in the coming months I will also have breeds by F1 mosobo deeps, wild caught kilesa and wild caught white calvus.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus saulosi

Ancistrus cf. cirrhosis 'Bristlenosed Pleco' (they're from Africa, right :? )


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia sp. 'Hara' Gallireya Reef


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Sciaenochromis fryeri


----------



## promoe

Iggy send me some chailosi! ill send u some splitgene Cobue!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima Pyrsonotos Nakantenga

I'll send you some Chailosi if you send me some planer boards and flashers to catch hogs like your avatar pic....


----------



## Demasoni1

Iggy, looks like you will be having quite a few fish in about 25 days!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus saulosi

Demasoni1- I cannot save all of them. Just too much work. I'm using this thread to keep track of things, though


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

And another saulosi...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus demasoni


----------



## TheJ0kerrr

Hehe... Iggy Newcastle, the one man fish breeding factory!

I somehow have a Labeotropheus fuelleborni holding, but I have no male of her kind in the tank, so I guess that doesn't count.


----------



## dsiple3

2 Demasoni holding
1 Dem just released into the tank
1 Acei found holding yesterday


----------



## seattle_530

2 saulosi released in the tank, now the rustys have spawned


----------



## Ramseydog14

I have 2 Yellow-Labs holding and a Red Zebra sp cherry, currently.

I also just spotted a single TINY Demasoni baby in my main tank. I knew one of the Dems was holding a couple of weeks ago but never say any fry,..now I see this one little one swimming around in the rocks and eating nicely. So what are the chances of this one making it in a tank with mainly adult Dems, Yellow Labs and a couple of Acei? There may be others but I've only seen this one so far. This is the first time I've actually had a spawn with fry,..so will this one get eaten?..or sucked into a filter intake? I had decided not to try to save and raise fry but I'd like to see this little guy grow up.


----------



## dsiple3

Ramseydog14 said:


> I have 2 Yellow-Labs holding and a Red Zebra sp cherry, currently.
> 
> I also just spotted a single TINY Demasoni baby in my main tank. I knew one of the Dems was holding a couple of weeks ago but never say any fry,..now I see this one little one swimming around in the rocks and eating nicely. So what are the chances of this one making it in a tank with mainly adult Dems, Yellow Labs and a couple of Acei? There may be others but I've only seen this one so far. This is the first time I've actually had a spawn with fry,..so will this one get eaten?..or sucked into a filter intake? I had decided not to try to save and raise fry but I'd like to see this little guy grow up.


Each time I have a holding female Dem and she releases in my main tank, I tend to get 1 that survives. I don't try to pull holding females anymore because even when I pull all the rock work, they hide behind the 3d background which I am not about to attempt to remove to capture 1 fish. I have 1 juvy from a release 2 months ago that is now about 1.5" swimming around and 2 babies that are about 3/4" hiding in the background and between 2 specific rocks. Only the smart fry survive in my tank with 2 syno's lurking around.


----------



## Ramseydog14

I just spotted a few babies in my office tank this morning. One of the Red Zebra had been holding but I never saw any fry until today. Here is the biggest one,..maybe 1/8th of an inch at most!


----------



## seattle_530

Metriaclima aurora


----------



## ilm121209

im watching my yellow labs breed as im typing this. they dont mess around, anyone want some yellow lab fry? i just had 2 batches last week, a batch 2 weeks ago and a batch about a month ago. plenty left! and i have like 50 socolofi in the 2 inch range. you know what they say, it must be something in the water haha


----------



## Demasoni1

Man............ can wait till I can post that one of my fish spawned...........................


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Sciaenochromis Fryeri


----------



## Demasoni1

Finally!!

Elongatus Chewere

Yellow lab

:dancing:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Demasoni1 said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Elongatus Chewere
> 
> Yellow lab
> 
> :dancing:


Sweetness =D>


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus saulosi(7-3 & 7-7)

Cynotilapia sp. 'Hara'(7-1)


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I don't have any Malawi and only one Tang, but the _Ctenochromis horei_ spawned a couple of days ago. There are so many hiding places in the tank that the male isn't being rough on her, which is good, because catching her out would be a major project that I'm afraid would cause her to eat the eggs. This is one of the few Rift Lake Cichlids that has always fascinated me.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## Demasoni1

Hongi

x2 yellow lab.


----------



## rooster120

Metriaclima estherae


----------



## ilm121209

more yellow labs holding today...


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN

I originally went to pick up a breeding pair of yellow labs yesterday. However, I saw two beautiful (F1) Hap. Otopharynx lithobates and I couldn't leave the dominant 6" male of the pair.

He had a beautiful orange crown with an awesome purple/blue body - wow! He also had a breeding harem of 3f along with 3 of their female offspring.

So I took that bad boy and his family home, along with the breeding pair of Labs. The female Lab was holding, so the seller had her spit 14 little beauties. I went to pick up 2 and carried home 21 

I put everyone in (2) 40 gallon tank (fry in their own tank) that was set up for the pair of labs to set up a bigger tank for the bad boy and his brood

This morning (12 hours later) I went to check on them - bad boy was doing his thing for the ladies. A little later, (1) of the adult females was holding. The set up of the tank was for the labs only - (2) large caves made of rock and the middle of the tank open. The tank was bare bottom, but I guess the rock work cave did it for him.

I will move the Haps to a bigger tank in a week when I can save the fry if she spits while trying to move them.


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN

Sorry tried to edit the 4th paragraph but it would not accept the edit.

4th paragraph should read - I put everyone in a 40g (fry in their own 10g) until I could set up and transfer the bad boys and his brood to a larger tank Sunday morning.


----------



## Trackerdude

I have 5 little Greshekis hiding throughout the tank today!


----------



## Borsig

I currently have growing acei fry and a holding lab whos about to pop isolated in a 20L.

Id pay ood money to have my metriaclima dolphins spawn. Apparently its a rare occurance.


----------



## Demasoni1

Yellow lab,

Hongi

Chewere elongatus


----------



## bubblesklb

I noticed my maingano was holding a few days ago. I moved her yesterday but must have been to early because today she no longer has them. :? 
Fingers crossed for another spawn soon. :fish:


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN

Another (F1) O. Lithobate (Saturday 26th)


----------



## Bikeman48088

Cobalt Zebra in mixed CA/African tank. And imagine my surprise when videoing them I found a 3/4" fry hiding under some rocks. I wasn't aware of any other breeding taking place. Not sure what species the fry is. It could be Mbuna, Firemouths or JDs.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Sciaenochromis Fryeri x 3
Pseudotropheus demasoni


----------



## R6RaVeN37

O. Lithobate spit today, and I noticed one of my Tramitichromis intermedius is holding.


----------



## Melanochromis

11 Red Zebra Fry in my breeder net/trap, moving them to my new fry tank soon


----------



## Bikeman48088

Melanochromis said:


> 11 Red Zebra Fry in my breeder net/trap, moving them to my new fry tank soon


I'm curious. How do you trap the little buggers?


----------



## Melanochromis

You have to catch the female in a net whilst she's holding and place her in the breeding trap and then wait for her to spit the fry. When she does release them you can catch her and put her back in the main tank. If you have an empty fry tank it's easier as you setup the fry tank (cycled and water tested etc.) and move a holding female to your fry tank, and catch her again when she's released her fry and return her to the main tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudo Demasoni


----------



## kyboy

Ps. Flavus 8)


----------



## stayfrosty

My wild caught otterpoint Jake


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudo Demasoni


----------



## BlueSunshine

Demasoni, My wife and I are fairly new to this hobby. This is our fist fish to hold.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

BlueSunshine said:


> Demasoni, My wife and I are fairly new to this hobby. This is our fist fish to hold.


Congrats!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

BlueSunshine said:


> Demasoni, My wife and I are fairly new to this hobby. This is our fist fish to hold.


That's Great! Don't Get Discouraged If She Doesn't Hold This Batch For The Full Term - It's Pretty Common For First Time Moms To Swallow Or Spit Their First Batch Or 2 Of Eggs Prematurely. If They've Started Breeding, They Will Continue To Do So FREQUENTLY, so You'll Have More Soon Enough!


----------



## Corphish

The other day I got 4 albino yellow labs around 2.5", the largest seems to be holding now! I saw her vibrating with both the smallest albino male and the dominant male lab with black fins, checked on youtube and it does look like they spawned but I don't know with which one, hopefully the other albino so the babies will be too! They are yellow with red eyes, I used to think the albino labs were the white ones.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus Saulosi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Pseudotropheus demasoni


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Mylochromis sphaerodon 9/11
Pseudotropheus demasoni 9/13


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia sp. 'Hara'
Pseudotropheus demasoni
Placidochromis sp. 'Phenochilus Tanzania' - don't believe these eggs were properly fertilized


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Demasoni


----------



## BlueSunshine

BlueSunshine said:


> Demasoni, My wife and I are fairly new to this hobby. This is our fist fish to hold.


Just wanted to let everyone know she did not hold full term. But that's ok, gives us a little more time to prepare . This fish tank hobby is very addicting!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

BlueSunshine said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demasoni, My wife and I are fairly new to this hobby. This is our fist fish to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know she did not hold full term. But that's ok, gives us a little more time to prepare . This fish tank hobby is very addicting!!
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear. I'm finding them to be good holders, so I'm sure your lady will learn soon. Having a ton of them helps so the holding females don't get singled out.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Demasoni- (9/24)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Copadichromis Borleyi Kadango
Labidochromis sp. Hongi


----------



## chopsteeks

Moba Frontosa in a growout tank....so I thought.

She is barely 3 1/2" and in my books, perhaps 1 1/2 years old. Fed the Frontosa growout tank and she was not eating. Checked her again in the evening....hola she had a mouthful of eggs, her egg tubes were down. Pretty sure these eggs were not fertile as there were no males, even if my venting was inaccurate, male not mature enough. Can I be wrong again ?


----------



## Catfish Dan

I can't believe this thread is still going! Aulonocara "Turkis", Aulonocara ethylwynnae, Limnotilapia dardenni, Protomelas spilonotus. Phew!


----------



## ptrnyc

Metriaclima lombardoi....


----------



## Chester B

Metriaclima cyneusmarginatus "nkhomo reef" - Gotta love the awesome 4M/1F sex ratio, this is at least her third mouthful. The males squabble among themselves and leave her alone.


----------



## ptrnyc

Yellow labs today....


----------



## Jeff1192

My saulosi spawned a few days ago and the female is definitely holding. It's a mature . colony of 18 that I added to . the Tank less than a month ago. So they didn't want any time.


----------



## boomer92

Cyno Z. Jalo Reef.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Saulosi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia sp. Hara


----------



## lilscoots

As of one hour ago, all five of my female Protomelas spilonotus "tanzania" are holding...
Just stripped 8 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis fry
3 of my Protomelas taeniolatus "likoma is." are holding as well.

I think that's it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

> As of one hour ago, all five of my female Protomelas spilonotus "tanzania" are holding...


Busy guy... Congrats


----------



## BlueSunshine

Our demasoni is holding, again, as of yesterday. We have another tank ready for her this time.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Surprise!!! Surprise!!! My wife and I picked up a Lawanda peacock on Labor Day weekend, he was about 2" in length. Last night I noticed his belly was unusually large and it's butt was sticking out ever so slightly. Also watched as our 3.75" male rubescen peacock was showing a little extra attention to him. We went to bed thinking we would wake up and find our Lawanda beat up, everything was fine this morning. Just feed tonight and to our surprise, the Lawanda is not a he but rather a she and she is now holding a mouth full of eggs.
I guess we are well on our way to a long and joyful time with our new hobby.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

BlueSunshine said:


> Surprise!!! Surprise!!! My wife and I picked up a Lawanda peacock on Labor Day weekend, he was about 2" in length. Last night I noticed his belly was unusually large and it's butt was sticking out ever so slightly. Also watched as our 3.75" male rubescen peacock was showing a little extra attention to him. We went to bed thinking we would wake up and find our Lawanda beat up, everything was fine this morning. Just feed tonight and to our surprise, the Lawanda is not a he but rather a she and she is now holding a mouth full of eggs.
> I guess we are well on our way to a long and joyful time with our new hobby.


Keep in mind that these will hybrid Aulonocara and should not be sold or distributed whatsoever. If it were me... I'd let the female spit in the tank so the fry get eaten.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. saulosi


----------



## Lake Malawi Crazy

Eureka Red Jake


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN

otopharynx lithobates: (Oct.19th) & (Oct.30th)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Saulosi
S. FRYERI x2
C. Borleyi Kadango
P. Demasoni(several)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Saulosi x 2


----------



## JP_92

yellow lab with some hybrid fry. Kind of look like mini flavus.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Demasoni


----------



## lilscoots

Lamprologus occellatus "gold"
Aulonocara baenschi - 1st spawn and she may have swallowed them already.


----------



## dsiple3

Demasoni


----------



## BlueSunshine

We had a demasoni spit yesterday and a cyrtocara moorii started holding today.


----------



## 7mm-08

Currently holding females are Deepwater Hap, M. elongatus Chewere, and German Reds. Not Malawi, but also have some Pundamilia sp. Crimson Tide females holding and a tank full of Neolamprologus cylindricus newborns.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Demasoni x 4 or 5
L. Trewavasae 'Lions Cove'
P. sp. 'Spilonotos Tanzania'


----------



## JP_92

Currently have a yellow lab with hybrid fry and an acei with what I 99.9% believe will be pure acei fry. I've seen 'em doin it. :wink:

I only have 2 acei and they're a good couple, the male is very non-aggressive.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Saulosi x 2 two days ago
Mylochromis Sphaerodon 2 days ago


----------



## lilscoots

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Mylochromis Sphaerodon 2 days ago


Nice, You're going to need to add those to the profile section sometime


----------



## chopsteeks

Ruby Red Peacock. 2 females are currently holding.


----------



## kyboy

Yesterday Cyno. Afra Nkhata Bay "yellow blaze" spawned.

And recap of recent activity:

A Ps. Saulosi has been holding for 1 week now.

A couple of weeks ago stripped a Met. Chailosi & 2 Ps. Flavus.

3 Yellow labs have been holding pretty long, have to let nature take it's course there.
Had Met. sp. Dolphins hold twice for a few days & nothing. :?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Another Mylochromis Sphaerodon



lilscoots said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mylochromis Sphaerodon 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, You're going to need to add those to the profile section sometime
Click to expand...

There are some photos up. I don't think I'll be stripping these 2 ladies. I'm going on a long vacation in the beginning of February and would worry about water changes and such. We'll see...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Borleyi Kadango
P. Demasoni


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima Estherae 1/1 & 1/2


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima sp. 'Membe Deep' Membe Point 
FINALLY!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima Estherae


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Within the last week...
M. Estherae 'Minos Reef'
L. Fuelliborni OB(no collection pt)
C. Borleyi 'Kadango'
P. Demasoni(not sure how many...)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

L. Trewavasae 'Lions Cove'


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Within the last week or so...
P. Saulosi
S. Fryeri
M. Estherae x 2
L. Fuelleborni OB (no collection pt)
P. Demasoni


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Borleyi Kadango


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Labeotropheus Trewavasae 'Lions Cove' x 2


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima Estherae


----------



## GTZ

Dude, you're owning this thread, lol. I'm eagerly awaiting some tropheus fry.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Well I may be abusing it somewhat. It's now my personal log, so I don't need to write it down anymore lol. I'm not really saving many fry, but if I want to it's easy to reference this thread and determine how long a fish has been holding. You already have a holding Troph? That was fast. I thought you got little 1.5" dudes...


----------



## Cichlid Debby

I think Iggy just has rabbits with fancy names! 
Great work!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cichlid Debby said:


> I think Iggy just has rabbits with fancy names!
> Great work!


Pretty much  . I've never kept rabbits, but I think these fish may be worse, lol. My Thorichthys are spawning non stop as well, but not Malawian so I don't post here. I've stopped adding Demasoni to the list. To hard to keep track.


----------



## Mudkicker

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Well I may be abusing it somewhat. It's now my personal log, so I don't need to write it down anymore lol. I'm not really saving many fry, but if I want to it's easy to reference this thread and determine how long a fish has been holding. You already have a holding Troph? That was fast. I thought you got little 1.5" dudes...


Which ones are you making a point to save?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I was saving all Saulosi but stopped about a month before I went out of the country. I haven't stripped them since, even though there's been several holding mothers. That's about it really, though I did strip a Borleyi about a week ago. The only Membe Deep female to spawn held for 11 days. I was planning on stripping at 14. I definitely screwed that one up. I was ending up with fry I couldn't sell readily like Pyrsonotos and Estherae so I ended up keeping them. If it were up to the Mrs. I wouldn't be saving any at all...


----------



## GTZ

Iggy Newcastle said:


> You already have a holding Troph? That was fast. I thought you got little 1.5" dudes...


Nothing yet, still waiting. It'll be a few months at least.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Saulosi


----------



## Mudkicker

We should change the thread title to "Who spawned in Iggy's tanks today" :dancing:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Mudkicker said:


> We should change the thread title to "Who spawned in Iggy's tanks today" :dancing:


Haha! I'm sure the serious breeders on this thread have way more action than my tanks...

But a few more over the weekend...

P. Saulosi
Protomelas sp 'Spilonotos Tanzania'
Tropheops sp. 'Chilumba' x 2
P. Demasoni


----------



## Mudkicker

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Mudkicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should change the thread title to "Who spawned in Iggy's tanks today" :dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I'm sure the serious breeders on this thread have way more action than my tanks...
> 
> But a few more over the weekend...
> 
> P. Saulosi
> Protomelas sp 'Spilonotos Tanzania'
> Tropheops sp. 'Chilumba' x 2
> P. Demasoni
Click to expand...

You're on fire bud!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima sp. 'Membe Deep'
I'll try to not screw this one up...


----------



## Narwhal72

_Protomelas annectens_ is holding this morning. Last time I stripped too early and lost the eggs. Will let her hold longer this time.


----------



## Mol_PMB

> We should change the thread title to "Who spawned in Iggy's tanks today"


Off topic perhaps because this species wouldn't do too well in Lake Malawi, and it's not a cichlid, but I think it's someone else's turn in this thread 

Farlowella vittata. Their fifth spawn in 6 months, and I'm starting to get the hang of raising the fry too (second pic, now 30 days old, from the previous spawn).


----------



## Narwhal72

Very cool. I have always wanted to spawn Farlowella but never was able to keep a group long enough. I have spawned a number of other loricariids though.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Awesome Mol!


----------



## Mol_PMB

Thanks 

The Farlowellas share their tank with some little Dicrossus filamentosus, who are busy flirting at the moment too. There's just 2M1F of each species in the tank but it's always entertaining to watch. 
Several times both species have spawned within a day or two of each other. Sadly the Dicrossus eggs have never yet lasted long enough to hatch. Here's one of their previous attempts:








Several times I have seen the female Dicrossus (not much more than one inch long) physically nipping and chasing the male Farlowella (about 7" long) when he got too close to her cave.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Tropheops sp. 'Chilumba'


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima sp. Pyrsonotos 'Nakantenga'


----------



## lilscoots

Paracyprichromis nigripinnis x2


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Borleyi Kadango


----------



## GTZ

C. sp. 'hara'. Take that, Iggy!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

GTZ said:


> C. sp. 'hara'. Take that, Iggy!


Protomelas sp. 'Spilonotos Tanzania' And I got it on film! So yea... :wink:


----------



## GTZ

lol, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

GTZ said:


> lol, looking forward to seeing it.


I'll probably work on it tonight or tomorrow. Lot's of boring footage to wade through... :x


----------



## Mudkicker

Iggy Newcastle said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably work on it tonight or tomorrow. Lot's of boring footage to wade through... :x
Click to expand...

 opcorn:


----------



## lilscoots

Lab caeruleus "lundo island"


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

lilscoots said:


> Lab caeruleus "lundo island"


Already? Didn't you just get these?

P. Saulosi...


----------



## lilscoots

yeah, they spawned the night I got them into my tank.


----------



## lilscoots

Aulonocara maylandi


----------



## aforce

Aulonocara sp. "Ruby Red"

im pretty pumped for these little guys, i have another female with her egg tube down who i expect to be holding in the next couple days.. i plan to grow out these next few batches of fry and see if i can find a new extreme red male to continue the line with.. while my current male has a nice deep red he doesnt have a lot of it.. a friend of mine has one of his brothers tho who is a wonderful ruby red from cheek to tail so i know the trait is there, i just need to spend some time finding it


----------



## Mol_PMB

I've been at the Catfish Convention all weekend, and have come home to find not just another batch of newly-hatched Farlowellas, but in the same tank my female Dicrossus is herding a group of her own babies. 
This is the first time I have ever had any hatch. Mrs Dicrossus is vigorously nipping and driving away the adult twig cats that are 6 times her size!
Paul


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats mol. Sounds awesome. Catfish Convention?

L. Fuelleborni OB(no collection pt)
P. sp 'Spilonotos Tanzania'
A couple/three Demasoni


----------



## Mol_PMB

She's still guarding the fry and they seem to be growing in size but diminishing in number. I hope some make it. pH in the tank is 4.7, which should be ideal for them - in the wild they are found in pH as low as 3.5!

















The Catfish Study Group's annual convention, near Wigan, Lancashire. A weekend conference-style event with a mix of speakers and attendees from the hobby and the fields of ichthyology and conservation, from all over the world  Fascinating stuff, got to meet most of the big names in catfish, and bought some Cory condiscipulus that I've been looking for for ages. Are there Cichlid conventions too?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Good luck with them Mol. Sounds like fun. There are Cichlid conventions, and swaps and shows and contests....

Tropheops sp. 'Chilumba'


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Borleyi 'Kadango' 2 days ago


----------



## Dolphins

My Blue Socolofi on Feb 27th 2015 which was just a little over a month ago from now. She was only about 1.75 inches long and the father was the Snow White Socolofi just a hair larger than her. I actually had her and the father and some other small juvenile Mbunas in a 16 gal bow front since about when they were 0.5 inches to .75 inches so was surprised at 1.75 inches that she would be holding. I almost didn't notice that she was holding; was scratching my head for a while wondering why she was looking thin and her mouth was so poofy. Then the light bulb went on and I realized she was holding.  I moved all the other fish in the tank (some other Mbunas and the golden algae eater) out of the tank and into a bigger tank so she could release them in peace. I initially left my albino pleco in there thinking he'd do no harm to the fry but I decided to eventually move him/her out as well and about 5 minutes after I did that she released her fry. About 8 small blue ones and 5 small white ones.


----------



## DJRansome

Protomelas marginatus.


----------



## Mike_G

A. Stuartgranti Chilumba with 2 females

Busy little guy


----------



## GTZ

Met. sp. 'elongatus chewere'' x2.


----------



## pigr8

L. Hongi SRT x2
M. Pulpican
L. Mbamba

and i think i have a M. Cyaneorhabdos holding but i'm not sure.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Labidochromis sp. 'Hongi' 2 or 3 days ago


----------



## Mol_PMB

Pelvicachromis subocellatus 'Moanda' 

Sorry for the pic quality. There are zillions of babies! What am I going to do with them all?


----------



## bgfalcon

White Labs. First "real" spawning attempt I've seen in my tank. I've seen some dancing by the males and a bit of circling, but this time the female dropped a few eggs. 

The female immediately went back to grazing on lettuce, so I'm not sure she "gets" it yet. They are still only 1.5-2 inches, so they still have plenty of time to learn. They also didn't get a lot of time, the multis got interested a minute or two in.


----------



## DJRansome

Bristlenose pleco. I put the female in the tank 10 days ago and I've got hatchlings today. That was QUICK!


----------



## lilscoots

Aulonocara baenschi

I also bought a holding female A. stuargranti "usissya", but that doesn't count


----------



## bgfalcon

I have a P. Saulosi female that appears to be holding. Her mouth is wider than usual and has a little bulge underneath. She's keeping to a cave for the most part, but she'll come out to see me if I peek closely.


----------



## bgfalcon

Two white labs holding now.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

bgfalcon said:


> Two white labs holding now.


Congrats!

Forgot to post for a bit...
Some P. Demasoni
P. sp. Spilonotus Tanzania x 2
Aulonocara sp Stuartgranti Maleri
Labeotropheus Trewavasae 'Lions Cove'
Tropheops sp Chilumba x 2
Pseudotropheus Socolofi
Metriaclima Estherae Minos Reef
Copadichromis Borleyi Kadango

And 3 pairs of Thorichthys Maculipinnis laid down eggs(Central American)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Socolofi
M. Chipokae
S. Fryeri


----------



## MizzLinz

Yellow lab. First time for her and I'm a newbie to cichlids. I'm going to transfer her to a 29gal tomorrow. She's be holding for maybe less than 24 hrs.


----------



## wolfemitch

I woke up this morning to an interesting occurrence. I have a 20G long that I keep a breeding group of smaller Hap "Dayglow". Normally 1 at a time is holding. With no activity yesterday, I woke up to 3 holding! =D>


----------



## bgfalcon

I have a Saulosi getting ready to spit and a white lab holding. We didn't get to see the last batch, she spit while we were out of town for the weekend. 

I put a couple pics of the Saulosi in my 4-month update thread - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=359634

The Acei are starting to take a little more interest in mating. The dominant male has been showing off and trying to guide the females to the tank floor, but so far I haven't seen one holding.


----------



## lilscoots

Lab. Lundo island x3
Pseudo. cyaneorhabdos
Copad. trewavasae


----------



## lilscoots

A. baenschi


----------



## DJRansome

O. tetrastigma and A. rubescens.


----------



## rsb513

Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" and Labidochromis caeruleus


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Copadichromis Trewavasae 'Lupingu'

Kinda surprised as the male is only about 3" and still in a growout tank. But he has put on full color in the last few weeks.


----------



## kyboy

Recently in various tanks :
2 Ps.Cyaneorhabdos 
2 Yellow Labs 
1Ps. saulosi


----------



## Dolphins

This video is a from last year but these are my Blue and White Socolofi fry feeding on crushed Spirulina Flakes which they took to from day 1. Father was a beautiful, feathered, Snow White Socolofi and their mother was a young (this was her first batch of fry) Blue Socolofi.


----------



## Dolphins

This video is a from last year but these are my Blue and White Socolofi fry feeding on crushed Spirulina Flakes which they took to from day 1. Father was a beautiful, feathered, Snow White Socolofi and their mother was a young (this was her first batch of fry) Blue Socolofi.


----------



## Mol_PMB

Very unexpected; I've had them 2-3 years and never a sign of breeding before.
Biotodoma cupido:








Mum's looking a bit stressed with her new responsibility, but is tending the eggs well.


----------



## DJRansome

Astatotilapia latifasciata.


----------



## Cichlid boy

I have a group of 1m 5f rustys and they're only 2-3" and I have 3 females holding and have had 5 other batches that I let them spit. I'm thinking of separating the male and letting the females get some size on them.


----------



## DJRansome

Been a while since anyone posted on this thread...and a while since I've saved a clutch of demasoni fry.


----------



## ha77

DJRansome said:


> Been a while since anyone posted on this thread...and a while since I've saved a clutch of demasoni fry.


I wish :x Great thread to get goin again though!


----------



## pcdiddy

This weekend I had a Astatotilapia calliptera and a Yellow lab spawn. The male Calliptera is realyl pretty all colored up. I didn't expect him to spawn with a lab. It was neat seeing him build a spawning nest.


----------



## Jnm230

Kenyi spawned she's living in a 29 gallon


http://imgur.com/x0LoL


----------



## DJRansome

I have a second clutch of demasoni fry being held, and one of maingano fry.


----------



## DJRansome

Must be spring, Copadichromis sp. Kwanga Undu spawned.


----------



## Jnm230

http://imgur.com/6rXHf

 Kenyi baby's


----------



## Fogelhund

Last week, Otter Point Jakes F1, and Lethrinops albus Kande Island.

This week, Cynotilapia zebroides Nkhata Bay and Scieanochromis fryeri Maleri Island. at least were stripped.

Chidongo saulosi just spawmed as well, another Jake female holding... daffodils spawn non-stop.


----------



## DJRansome

Nice...where are all the Tangs?


----------



## Fogelhund

DJRansome said:


> Nice...where are all the Tangs?


I can never tell when the buescheri, or any of the Julidochromis spawn....the babies are too well hidden, I just suddenly see 1/4" fish. Possibly going to be an aquarium room expansion, which is likely to be all Tang, so you'll see more spawns.


----------



## noddy

I just stripped 24 fry from one of my female Foai Moliro. That's over 100 fry since around Christmas.


----------



## Leyshpunctatus

Came home today to see both a yellow lab and a Cynotilapia sp. Hara holding. First time for both groups after growing them from lil' babies.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Fogelhund said:


> Last week, Otter Point Jakes F1


Who's smuggling these fish out. Is it the Germans? Someone local has wild fish from protected parks.


----------



## ha77

Elongatus Ruawre (Neon/Jewel Spots)
Had to do some tank maintenance 2 days ago and I had to move them in temporarily with the Demasoni, Labs and Hara. Then boom come home to one of the females holding. 
Probably my favorite fish so pretty pumped!


----------



## winstonwolf228

Last night my white top hara did the dance and now I have two females holding so now I'm setting up the hospital tank.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_ ... 1426552444


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats Winston

C. Borleyi 'Kadango' 2 nights ago


----------



## GTZ

Tropheus sp. 'red' (Moliro)....finally.
Hey Iggy!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats GTZ!


----------



## wryan

Julidochromis transcriptus ...

Dunno when it happened, just noticed them the other day ... judging from the size it's been a while.

The largest are maybe 5/16", the smallest are so small I can barely see them ... only notice those when they move.


----------



## RayMontana

Have a red zebra holding at the moment


----------



## DutchAJ

Had my first two spawns 2 days apart, both Saulosi.


----------



## Ironhead727

Holding?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

^^ absolutely

C. Borleyi Kadango yesterday


----------



## why_spyder

Got my first spawn since getting back into the hobby - _Cynotilapia _sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

why_spyder said:


> Got my first spawn since getting back into the hobby - _Cynotilapia _sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef.


Awesome!

More Borleyi...


----------



## DJRansome

Can't wait until mine start spawning.


----------



## ha77

Didn't know if these guys would actually spawn together housed in a 55g ...but I watched my Maingano spawn last night. Currently 3 holding females in the same tank now.

2 Elongatus Ruawre = Feb 2
1 Maingano = Feb 17


----------



## why_spyder

Left for an evening and came back to two _Metriaclima_ sp. "Red Top Gallireya" Gallireya Reef holding.


----------



## Ironhead727

^
Same here i thought one of my 4 females were holding, this morning 3 of my 4 female Met sp gallireya reefs are holding


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Finally caught the female _Chromidotilapia kingsleyae _female from the big tank, she's been holding for two weeks. She spit a little over 20 fry.


----------



## Cichlid boy

Yellow lab and venustus bred at the same time on different sides of the tank


----------



## why_spyder

Forgot to post yesterday - had a second female _Cynotilapia _sp. "Hara" spawn. Up to four total females holding now. opcorn:


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia _sp. "Hara" spawn #3 happened today. :roll:


----------



## ha77

Another Maingano and Ruawre female holding. These guys dont stop! :lol:


----------



## ha77

Another Maingano and Ruawre female holding. These guys dont stop! :lol:


----------



## DJRansome

Two demasoni holding.


----------



## ha77

Wild caught Tropheops Chilumba. Just picked them up on friday lol.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

ha77 said:


> Wild caught Tropheops Chilumba. Just picked them up on friday lol.


Those are awesome


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Aulonocara 'Red'


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Electra Likoma


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia _sp. "Hara"


----------



## ha77

Chilumba didnt hold long at all...but i have 2 Maingano and 2 Jewel Spots that currently are.


----------



## BlueSunshine

ob peacock
afra jalo reef
yellow lab
star sapphire
saulosi
fuelleborni
chewere


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Aulonocara Red


----------



## Cichlid boy

red fin borleyi
yellow lab 
2x S. fryeri 
Dragon Blood


----------



## wryan

Noticed more teeny-tiny Julidochromis transcriptus fry the other day ... hard to even notice them unless they move.

Based on the rocks where I've seen the new fry issue from, it looks like the parents are spawning in two different caves, on opposite ends of the tank.


----------



## lizardboy

Over the weekend my pair of WC Pelvicachromis sacrimontis spawned. Already have wigglers, so fingers crossed.


----------



## BlueSunshine

dragon blood
star sapphire


----------



## Fogelhund

Stripped 43 from a saulosi today... bit of a large spawn for them.


----------



## DJRansome

Wow, from one fish?


----------



## Fogelhund

DJRansome said:


> Wow, from one fish?


Yup, ONE fish... shocked. She must have been storing them all the way back to her tail... but the mouth was ridiculously large.


----------



## BlueSunshine

ruby green
We have found these to be just above rabbits on the breeding scale. LOL

Congats on the saulosi.


----------



## Ironhead727

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, from one fish?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ONE fish... shocked. She must have been storing them all the way back to her tail... but the mouth was ridiculously large.
Click to expand...

Thats insane and awesome, if i was by you i would definetly try to buy some


----------



## RayMontana

Not sure i have 3 7/16 inch fish hanging around in the rocks and plants. They are orange at the moment. Odd thing is the biggest and most aggressive male fish I have is protecting them. He chases everyone away. I was about to give him away until I saw the babies. I figured he would eat them.


----------



## why_spyder

Cynotilapia sp. "Hara"


----------



## Fogelhund

Malaysian Live bearing snails... ugg..


----------



## why_spyder

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BlueSunshine

ruby green
fuelleborni
afra jalo reef


----------



## BlueSunshine

ruby green x 2
aristochromis christyi


----------



## Fogelhund

My rusties spawned... ya, ya.. pretty common mbuna, and yet, in the some 35 years in the hobby, I'd never kept them.


----------



## BlueSunshine

super red bristle-nose, we picked these up when they were about 1.5" long. They have been together for about a year.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

O. Lithobates Zimbawe Rock


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

S. Fryeri 'Lundu'


----------



## joeyo

Was doing a water change and draining water out of the sump tank when I noticed a small 1" bushy nose calico piece at the bottom!

I removed the bio balls and to get to him and placed him in my 240gallon. Hope he makes it, Lord knows he took a beating getting down to the bottom of the sump tank!


----------



## joeyo

*plecostimus, not a "piece" of one. Although he's a lone survivor, I'm happy! I have 1 male and two female Calico Plecos, so happy there is potentially a pair that will breed again. The main 3 are one about 1 yr old total, and have been in my tank since I started it about 5 months ago.


----------



## why_spyder

Metriaclima sp. Red Top Gallireya


----------



## xgtphalex

Jalo reef got 8 little ones. Can't believe they are spawning already. Only about 2 months old.


----------



## why_spyder

Cynotilapia sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef - gonna have to stop collecting fry from these at this point.


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> Cynotilapia sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef


Found a new one holding.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

S. Fryeri


----------



## DJRansome

Maingano, demasoni, Copadichromis kwanga no spot. The male finally has some color.


----------



## jdg1208

In the 130 g.
Pearlmutt is holding. 
Orange blotch is holding... again!

In the 75 g
Yellow lab is on her second round.


----------



## BlueSunshine

ruby green
afra jalo reef x2
ob peacock


----------



## BlueSunshine

Ps. elongatus "chewere"


----------



## Cichlid boy

Red fin borleyi 
Dragon blood 
Yellow lab
Electric blue alhi


----------



## why_spyder

Cynotilapia sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef
Aulonocara brevinidus Chipokae


----------



## BlueSunshine

star sapphire
benga sunshine
afra jalo reef x2


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Borleyi Kadango


----------



## Old Newbie

The largest of my 3 Kenyi females is holding; got to watch as they spawned yesterday evening in a cave that has a large front opening. Now the male is flirting with the middle female as the smallest watches from across the tank knowing her turn is coming soon.


----------



## why_spyder

Cynotilapia sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef #5.


----------



## ha77

Tropheops Sp.Chilumba 
Cynotilapia Aurifrons Sp. Mphanga Rocks


----------



## PDX Fishhead

Didn't spawn today, but we have a baby socolosi. I noticed a young mother, about three inches was holding. I don't particularly have room for offspring, and have the possibility of cross breeding, so I didn't do anything. I do have a pile of rocks I set up in which a baby could hid and not be eaten, and at least one did. About a quarter inch at this point.


----------



## BlueSunshine

labeotropheus fuelleborni
afra jalo reef
super red bristle-nose.....almost 1 month to the day, they must be happy!!!!


----------



## Cichlid boy

Venustus 
Borleyi


----------



## BlueSunshine

fuelleborni x2
fryeri x2
ob peacock x2
star sapphire


----------



## why_spyder

Aulonocara brevinidus Chipokae

Looks like this time she'll hold to term..


----------



## Ram-Finatic

2 pairs of Chindongo (ex Pseudotropheus).saulosi


----------



## BlueSunshine

iceberg fryeri


----------



## caldwelldaniel26

German red peacock with one of his females and sunshine peacock with his females after a water change as usual.


----------



## BlueSunshine

benga sunshine
super red bristlenose


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

No super red, but albino BNs. 
C. Saulosi
C. Borleyi Kadango


----------



## FishGeek2000

New Yellow Labs I got 3wks ago as juvies....first brood of the tank and for the fish!


----------



## BlueSunshine

This past week:
labeotropheus fuelleborni
star sapphire
afra jalo reef x3
ob peacock x2


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

BlueSunshine said:


> This past week:
> labeotropheus fuelleborni
> star sapphire
> afra jalo reef x3
> ob peacock x2


Busy weekend!

S. Fryeri


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia aurifrons_ Nkhata Bay


----------



## Ironhead727

Chindongo saulosi


----------



## why_spyder

_Cynotilapia aurifrons_ Nkhata Bay #2


----------



## BlueSunshine

ob ahli x2
super red bristle-nose , best I can tell there are about 50 in this spawn. :fish:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima Fanzilberi 'Maison Reef' F1 8)


----------



## BenJammin

Metriaclima Callainos....again lol


----------



## BlueSunshine

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Metriaclima Fanzilberi 'Maison Reef' F1 8)


Very beautiful fish, I've always wanted a group of these. Maybe some day.

Nimbochromis livingstonii, fist spawn for a young group we are growing out.


----------



## BlueSunshine

This past week has been very busy. LOL
afra jalo reef x5
labeotropheus fuelleborni
hap. ruby green
ob peacock x3


----------



## BlueSunshine

Star sapphire


----------



## cichlid_nerd

I have a tank that houses only 1 Demasoni and 3 Zebra (Red/Yellow/Blue). The Demasoni started holding yesterday!!! I am so confused. I never expected cross breeding between the Zebras and the Demasoni. Has anyone ever experienced this? The Red Zebra is the dominant fish in my tank, so I'm assuming he must have done it, but I've also read that sometimes fish hold eggs that aren't fertilized. :-?


----------



## DJRansome

True the eggs may not be fertilized. Also true that zebra can crossbreed with demasoni or any other fish if there are not enough females in the tank of their own species.

Red zebra is Metriaclima estherae. Blue zebra could be many things. Yellow zebra? Metriaclima lombardoi?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Borleyi Kadango x 2


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs

Pseudotropheus Demasoni. First spawn these guys are barely 2 inches. How many fry should I expect and should I seperate her right away ?


----------



## DJRansome

I wait at least 7 days and usually I wait 18 days. From 8 to 12 fry...on the lower end if she is small.


----------



## BlueSunshine

moorii blue dolphin


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs

Acei spawned last night. I am excited as they are a gorgeous strain.


----------



## BlueSunshine

labeotropheus fuelleborni x2
pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

O. Lithobates Zimbawe Rock


----------



## caldwelldaniel26

Man I don't know what it is about Oto. Lithobates but my guy is an amorous little sucker, always breeding or at least trying. The copadichromis Trewevasae is in a close second.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Borleyi Kadango


----------



## Reddog1970

It's been a busy week in my tank. Jalo Reef last week, 2 in 2 days. I came home from work yesterday to find 2 yellow labs as well. Plus a red zebra that looks like any day will be her first as well.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26

Placidochromis Electra 1st time spawning at 3"


----------



## BlueSunshine

afra cobue
afra jalo reef


----------



## gillmanjr

One of my rusties spawned. I only just noticed that she was holding three days ago. Yesterday I did a total cleaning of my tank (with all rocks removed) and was able to remove her and put her in my 10 gallon QT. She spit the fry less than 4 hours after I removed her from the main tank! =D>


----------



## BlueSunshine

super red bristle-nose
afra cobue
ob peacock x2


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs

first time mama demasoni had 7 babies. put her back in the main tank tonight and found 2 more demasoni holding :dancing:


----------



## BlueSunshine

protomelas hertae :fish:


----------



## BlueSunshine

Star sapphire and looks like the big male may have another female interested. He is steady plowing up the end of his tank


----------



## beachtan

Neolamp brichardi - finally see tiny fry on the sand  Leleupi - also tiny fry, earlier this week: Enantiopus Melanogenys Blackface and Cyprichromis Kerenge Island. Fry is the best part of cichlid keeping, for me anyways!! <3


----------



## why_spyder

Cynotilapia sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef


----------



## BlueSunshine

:fish: protomelas hertae :fish:


----------



## BlueSunshine

Over the last two weeks we've had the following spawn.
protomelas hertae x2
moorii dolphin
star sapphire
afra jalo reef x4
afra cobue x3
hap. ruby green x4
bristle-nose pleco


----------



## Old Newbie

Not spawned today, but appeared for the first time today in my Demasoni tank:


----------



## Corey

Labidochromis caeruleus first time spawn for this fish.


----------



## BlueSunshine

First time spawn for a young group of white top hara. =D>


----------



## jwm2k3

Yellow tail blue Acei.

22 fry...


----------



## BlueSunshine

Just got home and found what I thought was a very nice sub-dominate white top hara male holding a mouth full of eggs. :dancing: 
You can also see the other female in the rocks that started holding a few days ago. :fish:


----------



## BlueSunshine

White top hara stikes again,I guess three times is a charm. Found the third female holding when I fed last night. :fish: :drooling:


----------



## BlueSunshine

Star Sapphire


----------



## BlueSunshine

Afra Cobue :fish:


----------



## BlueSunshine

Star Sapphire
Benga Sunshine
Fuelleborni
Hap. Ruby Green


----------



## why_spyder

why_spyder said:


> Aulonocara brevinidus Chipokae


Saw one spawn today, but noticed I have a total of three holding now.


----------



## BlueSunshine

:dancing: :dancing: Redfin Borleyi :dancing: :fish: :fish:

This has been a long time coming. I've been trying to put a group together for several years, just couldn't get what I wanted. I've had several males over the last hand full of years but not any I wanted to breed. About a year ago I stumbled across a few that were about 1 1/2". So I picked one out and to my surprise it turned into a very nice young male. Knowing I wanted to breed this one I set out in search for a group of females. Months later here I am , as I type this, watching them do the happy dance.


----------



## ha77

Just stripped my WC Pseudotropheus Perileucos !


----------



## BlueSunshine

ha77 said:


> Just stripped my WC Pseudotropheus Perileucos !


Very nice looking fish, reminds me of our redtop ndumbi with a different color.


----------



## ha77

BlueSunshine said:


> ha77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just stripped my WC Pseudotropheus Perileucos !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice looking fish, reminds me of our redtop ndumbi with a different color.
Click to expand...

Agreed! I dont know anyone else who currently has them, so pretty pumped!


----------



## BlueSunshine

Blue dolphins are feeling good tonight!!!!! First time for this young female. :fish:


----------



## BlueSunshine

One of our groups of pseudotropheus saulosi decided to do a little dance!!!


----------



## BlueSunshine

Over the last two days.
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" aka star sapphire
Cynotilapia sp. "hara"
Cynotilapia zebroides (Cobue)
ob peacock
Protomelas sp. "hertae


----------



## BlueSunshine

hara's struck again this morning!!! :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## BlueSunshine

Cynotilapia sp. "hara"

afra jalo reef


----------



## why_spyder

Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" Chirwa :dancing:


----------



## Old Newbie

Kenyi caught in the act; they went in and out of his cave for a while until he enticed her to spawn. After about 10 minutes of circling and a few breaks to chase off spectators they were done. I was very surprised that they continued to hang out together for quite a while before he chased her off and started after the other two females.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Great photos and capture! They look like nice specimens.


----------



## Old Newbie

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Great photos and capture! They look like nice specimens.


Thanks Iggy! They are nice fish; this is the middle size of my 3 females and she is definitely the best. I just tore this tank apart last weekend to get 3 Kenyi and 8 Red Zebra juveniles out. They did not waste much time working on replacing them!


----------



## BlueSunshine

Over the last four days.
x2- Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" aka star sapphire
ob peacock
x3- Protomelas sp. "hertae
x2-Cynotilapia sp. "hara"
Cynotilapia Cobue
x4-Cynotilapia jalo reef


----------



## BlueSunshine

Old Newbie said:


> Kenyi caught in the act; they went in and out of his cave for a while until he enticed her to spawn. After about 10 minutes of circling and a few breaks to chase off spectators they were done. I was very surprised that they continued to hang out together for quite a while before he chased her off and started after the other two females.


Looks like quality fish....very nice!!!!!


----------



## BlueSunshine

Dimidiochromis strigatus, This is the first spawn for this young group!!! :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

BlueSunshine said:


> Dimidiochromis strigatus, This is the first spawn for this young group!!! :dancing: :dancing:


Congrats!

Ophthalmotilapia Boops Kipili.
Was not expecting this as the fish have only been here 11 days. Male is fired up for the first time, but just a dark grey/black fish... :-?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Recently...

C. Borleyi Kadango
C. Saulosi
Possibly A. Calvus Congo Black. Don't want to disturb the shell...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. Johanni Gome
C. Borleyi Kadango 
O. Lithobates Zimbawe Rock


----------



## BlueSunshine

These have been our spawns over the last week.
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania"
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
3x Protomelas sp. "hertae"
Cynotilapia zebroides (Jalo Reef)
3x Aulonocara baenschi
4x Pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

BlueSunshine said:


> These have been our spawns over the last week.
> Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania"
> Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
> 3x Protomelas sp. "hertae"
> Cynotilapia zebroides (Jalo Reef)
> 3x Aulonocara baenschi
> 4x Pseudotropheus saulosi


Cichlid factory! Awesome

O. Lithobates Zimbawe Rock x 2
C. Borleyi Kadango 
L. Multifasciatus


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Cynotilapia zebroides Cobwe


----------



## Kevin in Ky

Metriaclima sp. ''Msobo'' Magunga










I noticed 4 of these little guys darting in and out of the rocks and week or so ago. Hopefully at least a couple of them will make it... They are nearing the size where they just might.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Zebroides Cobwe
L. Multifasciatus


----------



## zedtechus

yellow peacock, or maybe german red peacock not sure yet.
Got 11 fry today  
Here are the fry plus father and mother.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Saulosi x 2
L. Multifasciatus 
O. Boops


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

O. Boops
P. Johanni
C. Saulosi x 2


----------



## wryan

Melanochromis auratus holding x 2

Labidochromis caeruleus holding x 1 ... the other one spit about a week ago, just noticed the fry poking out of the rocks today.


----------



## wryan

Julidochromis transcriptus ... seeing teeny little fry flitting about on the underside of a piece of lava rock.


----------



## wryan

Last night as I was about to head out to the Ohio Cichlid Association's April meeting (Thanks Deeda for your persistence in getting me to finally arrive ... :thumb, the two BNP's in the 55G were circling each other and creating a quite ruckus in a cavity they had created under a rock in the 55G.

This morning when I got up and looked in the tank I found this:










I have heard the gravel being moved after the lights go out before fairly often and assumed it was one of them, but I had never seen the both them do it.

It was the first OCA event that I have attended ... and actually the first fish club event of any sort that I have ever gone to.

I took it as a sign I'd better join up asap ... :lol:

It was a great meeting BTW - very nice folks ... plus Chris Carpenter came down from Grand Rapids, MI and gave a great talk on shell dwellers and then took questions from the audience, followed by some refreshments, some socializing, and the Breeder Award Points fish auction where probably 20+ different species were auctioned off. I was surprised at the number of attendees (on a miserable cold "Spring" night with freezing rain and snow) ... I'd guess that there probably easily 50+ people there.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats Wyran!

In the last couple of weeks or so, most while I was on vacation...

P. Johanni 
P. Saulosi
O. Boops x 3
More Multies from the factory
A. Stuartgranti Usisya Mphandi Point
C. Borleyi
S. Fryeri Lundu
and C. Leptosoma Jumbo Kitumba tonight!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

S. Fryeri Lundu x 3
O. Boops
J. Malieri 'Gombe'
O. Lithobates 
M. Sp. Elongatus Chailosi x 2
More Multies
C. Leptosoma Jumbo Kitumba


----------



## wryan

Holey Moley Igg ... :thumb:

I nominate you as the C-F King of Spawn ...


----------



## wryan

M. auratus ... by at least 1x, possibly 2x


----------



## wryan

Definitely 2x ...


----------



## wryan

Yesterday:

L. caeruleus - 1x

M. auratus - 1x


----------



## BlueSunshine

Have not posted for sometime. This has been some of the breeding activity over the last few months.

3x Copadichromis sp. "Kawanga No Spot" (Undu)

6x Dimidiochromis strigatus

4x Cyrtocara moorii

1x Exochochromis anagenys

2x Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"

4x Cynotilapia sp. "hara"

3x Cynotilapia zebroides (Jalo Reef)

1x Labeotropheus fuelleborni

4x Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove)

1x Pundamilia nyererei "Juma Island"


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Nice!

Glad you fired this back up.

I stripped 3 C.zebroides Cobwe Friday night.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Well...my wife and I were feeding her babies tonight and I realized I left a few off my spawning activity list.

3x "OB Peacock Hybrid"

2x Aulonocara baenschi

4x Protomelas sp. "hertae"


----------



## BlueSunshine

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice!
> 
> Glad you fired this back up.
> 
> I stripped 3 C.zebroides Cobwe Friday night.


Very nice fish indeed. Would love to see what yours look like!!!


----------



## wryan

A while back I noticed a couple of good-sized (5/16" +) Julidochromis regani fry in the upstairs 55.

Last night while feeding there was a cloud of teeny, tiny fry hovering over the rock they have staked out as their territory.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

BlueSunshine said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Glad you fired this back up.
> 
> I stripped 3 C.zebroides Cobwe Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice fish indeed. Would love to see what yours look like!!!
Click to expand...

It's been awhile since I busted out the good camera, unfortunately. I have not been able to locate the battery charger. Definitely one the best looking Malawian fish, IMO. Such an array of colors.

Congrats Wyran!


----------



## morrismorris

This is one of two rusty fry that I found in the tank today. The mother appears to still be holding some fry in her mouth. Is this normal?


----------



## DJRansome

Yes it is common for one fry to escape while she still holds on to the others. In a day or so she will probably spit the rest.


----------



## wryan

Noticed a couple of days ago that there are several more N. multifasciatus among the shells.

Today when I went down to feed everyone, I noticed that one of the cherry red shrimp appears to be holding a clutch of eggs.

All three white worm cultures are massively reproducing ... started these by splitting a single small culture.

Probably another month or so of daily tending and they should be ready to start harvesting.


----------



## wryan

Noticed two more cherry red shrimp holding eggs yesterday.

Today when I was feeding everyone I noticed one of them seemed to have less eggs underneath and then I noticed that there appeared to be something tiny crawling around on the gravel.

Was almost too small to even see ... need to grab the hand magnifier from the garage and get a closer look.


----------



## wryan

Upon further inspection with the magnifier I can report that there are at least a dozen cherry red shrimp (the point where I stopped counting ... :lol: )


----------



## morrismorris

I had two mainganos and a rusty all holding at the same time this month. A couple days ago one maingano spit her fry and the other released them today. So far I have seen two fry hiding. The rusty is still holding but she is due to release the fry any day now.


----------



## wryan

wryan said:


> Upon further inspection with the magnifier I can report that there are at least a dozen cherry red shrimp (the point where I stopped counting ... :lol: )


There are now dozens and dozens ... and the two that were holding still appear to be carrying ... :lol:


----------



## morrismorris

The rusty must have released some because I spotted a fry under a rock but she is still holding others. Another rusty started to hold today as well.


----------



## wryan

It appears (one of the four) Sciaenochromis fryeri is now holding.


----------



## wryan

Julidochromis transcriptus "Zambia" ... saw two free swimming and there are more under the rock.

Pseudotropheus sp. "acei" (Yellow Tail) ... one female holding.


----------



## wryan

I cleaned out the 10 juvies in the 10G tank that my original pair of Julidochromis transcriptus were in and took them in to a LFS last week.

Also changed out about 50% of the water and suctioned off the top layer of gravel which was covered with brown diatomaceous algae.

Tonight I was rewarded with this:










Looking at the full res image I count 31 eggs.


----------



## wryan

As of yesterday morning the Bushynosed Plecos in the 20G Long had spawned.

The eggs are in a mass on the floor of the aquarium at a back corner, right at the end of one of the spawning caves I built out of ABS pipe.

This is the pair's third spawn, hopefully some of the fry will make it. If so, they will the first that have.

The J. transcriptus eggs mentioned in the previous post apparently were eaten - possibly by a BNP I put in that tank to clean up the brown diatomaceous algae.


----------



## wryan

wryan said:


> The J. transcriptus eggs mentioned in the previous post apparently were eaten - possibly by a BNP I put in that tank to clean up the brown diatomaceous algae.


Correction:

Apparently they have hatched ... :thumb:

The fry are so tiny they are very hard to see ... maybe about the size of the head of a pin length-wise or smaller.

Happened to be looking in the tank tonight and noticed several moving around on top of the lava rock right next to where the eggs were laid on the glass.


----------



## wryan

Bushynosed plecos have hatched ... :thumb:

Some have managed to make it back into the cave, a few are hanging on the tank walls, and the male has the rest of them corralled into a back lower corner of the tank.


----------



## ironspider

wryan said:


> Bushynosed plecos have hatched ... :thumb:
> 
> Some have managed to make it back into the cave, a few are hanging on the tank walls, and the male has the rest of them corralled into a back lower corner of the tank.


Can you get a pic? Would love to see them in the infant stages.


----------



## wryan

ironspider said:


> wryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bushynosed plecos have hatched ... :thumb:
> 
> Some have managed to make it back into the cave, a few are hanging on the tank walls, and the male has the rest of them corralled into a back lower corner of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get a pic? Would love to see them in the infant stages.
Click to expand...

I'll try and get some pics of the hatchlings here in a bit. All I have is the camera in my phone though.

In the meantime, here are a couple pictures of the spawns:

First one, from about a year ago:










Most recent spawn:


----------



## wryan

Afraid the pics aren't all that great ...

In the cave (on the roof at the back):










In the corner:


----------



## ironspider

wryan said:


> Afraid the pics aren't all that great ...
> 
> Can't see them. Oh well.
> 
> Nobody ate the eggs?


----------



## DJRansome

New BN look like a spine with a suggestion of a head. Maybe 1/8" long.


----------



## wryan

DJRansome said:


> New BN look like a spine with a suggestion of a head. Maybe 1/8" long.


Yup ... and orange-colored, like the eggs ... :thumb:


----------



## wryan

ironspider said:


> wryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid the pics aren't all that great ...
> 
> Can't see them. Oh well.
> 
> Nobody ate the eggs?
Click to expand...

Nope, no one ate the eggs.

If I had to guess, there were probably at least 40 - 60 of them in this batch ... just based on counting the ones I could see in the egg cluster.


----------



## wryan

Looks like all of the BNP fry have moved back into the cave at this point. They're starting to look a little more like fish at this point.

And the original pair of J. transcriptus that spawned back on January 11th have spawned yet again ... :roll:


----------



## wryan

And ... the Julidochromis ornatus have spawned as well and the fry are free-swimming ... :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## wryan

ironspider said:


> wryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bushynosed plecos have hatched ... :thumb:
> 
> Some have managed to make it back into the cave, a few are hanging on the tank walls, and the male has the rest of them corralled into a back lower corner of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get a pic? Would love to see them in the infant stages.
Click to expand...

Click to see larger images.

Baby BNP grazing on a piece of Mopani wood:










Daddy, lookin' out the pipe, a young male on top, and 3 babies ... which are down on the clear silicone holding the black ABS pipe to the tile:


----------



## wryan

Last night when I went down to turn the lights out in the fish room, I thought:

_"Well it's been around 30 days ... the BNP's might be due to spawn again ..."_

Sure enough, this morning when I went down, there was a mass of eggs in the back corner, same place as before ... 










The fry from the last spawn seem to be doing fine ... feeding them French Cut green beans supplemented with a little ground up Omega One Cichlid Pellets/Veggie Rounds.

They are in the same 20G Long tank and are probably 3/4" long or so at this point ... I haven't noted any losses.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

wryan said:


> Last night when I went down to turn the lights out in the fish room, I thought:
> 
> _"Well it's been around 30 days ... the BNP's might be due to spawn again ..."_
> 
> Sure enough, this morning when I went down, there was a mass of eggs in the back corner, same place as before ...
> 
> 
> 
> The fry from the last spawn seem to be doing fine ... feeding them French Cut green beans supplemented with a little ground up Omega One Cichlid Pellets/Veggie Rounds.
> 
> They are in the same 20G Long tank and are probably 3/4" long or so at this point ... I haven't noted any losses.


Thanks for keeping this thread 'alive' wyran. I love your enthusiasm, for sure.

Had a young group of P. Phenochilus Tanzanians spawn for the 1st time x3.
Pretty sure I have J. Transcripus Gombe x 3 different pairs
And spawning now are a group of L. sp. Hongi 'Deluxe,' which is just another name for SRT, but out of Germany. They're the best strain I've kept. Ridiculous coloration, at 2" or so, give or take.


----------



## wryan

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Thanks for keeping this thread 'alive' wyran. I love your enthusiasm, for sure.


My pleasure. I suppose I'm like a kid with a new(ly rediscovered) toy ... 



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Had a young group of P. Phenochilus Tanzanians spawn for the 1st time x3.


Awesome ... beautiful fish ... :thumb:



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Pretty sure I have J. Transcripus Gombe x 3 different pairs
> And spawning now are a group of L. sp. Hongi 'Deluxe,' which is just another name for SRT, but out of Germany. They're the best strain I've kept. Ridiculous coloration, at 2" or so, give or take.


 :thumb:

(Best in what way ?)

I rehomed two really beautiful S. fryeri males yesterday. To catch them I had to remove the rocks from the 55G tank they were in (with the adult yellow labs) ... so the tank got rearranged, did a pwc, etc.

This morning when I went to feed that tank one of the yellow labs was holding ... 

The S. fryeri were from a group of 6 I got awhile back ... two of them colored up, but 3 were larger than the others. This past week the one larger one that hadn't colored up started to show some color. I'm hoping I guessed right (in getting rid of the two males that were colored up) and that this "late bloomer" is really a male.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Just in terms of the amount of color they are showing at such a small size. Females as well.

If the Fryeri is showing any blue, it's likely a male. Sounds like you're good. Sometimes you can catch a slight blue haze on a female, especially in natural sunlight. How are they doing with the labs?


----------



## wryan

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Just in terms of the amount of color they are showing at such a small size. Females as well.


Got it.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> If the Fryeri is showing any blue, it's likely a male. Sounds like you're good.


Good to know ... thanks ! :thumb:



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Sometimes you can catch a slight blue haze on a female, especially in natural sunlight.


Yeah, I've seen just slight hints of it on the females. But this larger one has a lot more color:












Iggy Newcastle said:


> How are they doing with the labs?


So far so good ... the largest female labs are about the same size as the largest Fryeri ... the male lab is bigger by maybe an inch (5"+)

The largest Fryeri that I kept was probably (recently) the most aggressive of the three ... at least in terms of feeding. It was starting to quarrel with the other two males about a week or so before I got rid of them.

After pulling the rock work the other day everybody is still a little skittish.

This set up/combo is only meant to be temporary. I will need to move the holding female lab before she spits ... otherwise the fry will likely become snacks  :


----------



## wryan

The second Yellow Lab female spawned a few days back.

Here's a 3:30 video of that:






I also noticed the smallest P. ace now appears to be holding. I think she's the only one that I have ever seen holding ... which makes me wonder about the other two adults.

The first batch of BNP's have now reached an inch or better. I counted 29 in that group the other day when I fed them.

Here's a video of I took about a week ago of the feeding frenzy with the green beans:






The second batch - which seems smaller number-wise - has become free-swimming as of a couple of days ago.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Nice looking Electric Yellows. Was trying to find some quality ones over the weekend at a swap.

Julidichromis Marlieri 'Gombe' fry are pushing out of the nesting site. Referred to these as Transcriptus earlier...


----------



## Stephen88

Auratus, yesterday actually.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. sp Phenochilus Tanzania

A bad photo of the young group.


----------



## wryan

Neolamprologus pulcher, on the back wall, near the bottom, in between the lift tube and the right sponge filter:










Looks like there are at least 20 eggs or so ... :thumb:


----------



## wryan

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice looking Electric Yellows.


Thanks.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Was trying to find some quality ones over the weekend at a swap.


No luck I take it ?



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Julidichromis Marlieri 'Gombe' fry are pushing out of the nesting site. Referred to these as Transcriptus earlier...


I have some that I bought at a LFS that were sold as Transcriptus ... but they look to me to be Marlieri 'Gombe' ... :roll:


----------



## wryan

Those Star Sapphires look interesting ... :thumb:


----------



## wryan

Neolamprologus pulcher fry are now free-swimming (click image for the big picture, apologies for the dirty front glass):










Feeding infusoria and ground up Omega One Super Color Cichlid pellets.


----------



## ironspider

wryan said:


> Neolamprologus pulcher fry are now free-swimming (click image for the big picture, apologies for the dirty front glass):
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding infusoria and ground up Omega One Super Color Cichlid pellets.


They don't get eaten?


----------



## wryan

ironspider said:


> They don't get eaten?


They are in a species-only tank ... and the Brichardi complex, which they are a part of, are well known for their parenting skills ... even to the point that others, including juveniles, in a colony will act to care for other offspring.


----------



## wryan

Two of the Julidochromis marleri have paired up ... and spawned.

Just noticed the fry tonight hiding under a rock tonight ... they are around 1/4" to 3/8" long or so ...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Congrats wyran. Lots of spawning going on, for sure.

I found some Yellow Labs, but it was either too few or I just didn't like them. Kinda tough looking through a bag sometimes.

Over the past week or so...
More Julidiochromis Marlieri 'Gombe'
Multies x 2
S. Fryeri 'Iceburg'
C. Zebroides 'Cobwe' x 3
Metriaclima Chrysomallos


----------



## wryan

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Congrats wyran. Lots of spawning going on, for sure.


Yeah ... my water changes might have something to do with it ... replacement water is never heated beyond room temp.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> I found some Yellow Labs, but it was either too few or I just didn't like them. *Kinda tough looking through a bag sometimes.*


Yup.

I got the two holding Yellow Labs moved down into the 10G yesterday, where I have the juvies I bought awhile back ... so hopefully I'll be able to salvage enough fry for BAP at some point.

Having the two adults in there, made a huge difference in the juveniles' behavior ... they are actually out and swimming around the tank, rather than just hovering by the heater all the time.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Over the past week or so...
> More Julidiochromis Marlieri 'Gombe'
> Multies x 2
> S. Fryeri 'Iceburg'
> C. Zebroides 'Cobwe' x 3
> Metriaclima Chrysomallos


Awesome ... :thumb:


----------



## wryan

Spotted a newly-spit Yellow Lab fry venturing across the bottom of the 10G a few minutes ago ... :thumb:

Also - S. fryeri x 1  :


----------



## wryan

Had a couple of decent-sized (2"+) BNPs that I moved into that 20G Long tank mentioned above that the J. marleri are in.

They have now spawned ... in the area behind the matten filter.

The BNPs from the early February spawn are now 1 1/4"+ ... and the ones from the March spawn are 3/4"+ ...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Nice wyran. I have not had a BNP spawn that I know of in a long time. Should dedicate a tank to them.

S. Fryeri 'Iceburg'
L. Hongi x 3


----------



## wryan

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice wyran. I have not had a BNP spawn that I know of in a long time. Should dedicate a tank to them.


Yeah ... if they are in with other fish, the eggs may well get eaten.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> S. Fryeri 'Iceburg'
> L. Hongi x 3


Nice ... :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I keep a pair with cichlid fry. I've had them spawn with adult cichlids as well, but you're right, the young usually get destroyed.


----------



## BlueSunshine

This has been the spawning action in our tanks over the last month or so. 
It's possible I left a few out, this is what I could remember off the top of my head. LOL!!! :fish:

2x Tropheus sp. "Red" (Kipimbi)
3x Pseudotropheus sualosi
2x Copadichromis borleyi "kadango"
3x Copadichromis sp. "kawanga No Spot" (Undu)
2x Dimidiochromis strigatus
8x Cyrtocara moorii
1x Exochochromis anagenys
1x Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
1x Sciaenochromis fryeri "Maleri Is."
5x Cynotilapia zebroides "Jalo Reef"
8x Cynotilapia sp. hara "Gallireya Reef"
3x Labidochromis caeruleus "lion's cove"
3x Pundamilia nyererei "Juma Island"


----------



## wryan

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I keep a pair with cichlid fry. I've had them spawn with adult cichlids as well, but you're right, the young usually get destroyed.


Yup.

The most recent BNP spawn occurred behind a matten filter, right near the bottom opening of the lift tube.

Several clumps of eggs have gotten knocked off or otherwise come loose and have gotten blown out into the tank.

The julies apparently considered them a treat ... as all that left of those that got knocked off and blown out are empty white egg casings ...


----------



## wryan

BlueSunshine said:


> This has been the spawning action in our tanks over the last month or so.
> It's possible I left a few out, this is what I could remember off the top of my head. LOL!!! :fish:
> 
> 2x Tropheus sp. "Red" (Kipimbi)
> 3x Pseudotropheus sualosi
> 2x Copadichromis borleyi "kadango"
> 3x Copadichromis sp. "kawanga No Spot" (Undu)
> 2x Dimidiochromis strigatus
> 8x Cyrtocara moorii
> 1x Exochochromis anagenys
> 1x Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
> 1x Sciaenochromis fryeri "Maleri Is."
> 5x Cynotilapia zebroides "Jalo Reef"
> 8x Cynotilapia sp. hara "Gallireya Reef"
> 3x Labidochromis caeruleus "lion's cove"
> 3x Pundamilia nyererei "Juma Island"


Awesome ... :thumb:

I am curious about the (number x) syntax you guys are using ... is that the number of females spawning ... or the number of fry eventually hatched ?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Geez Blue... that's a lot

Wyran- number of females that have spawned.

Forgot to add P. Electra to my previous entry...


----------



## wryan

Apparently the N. pulchers spawned again ... think it might have been on the backside of a piece of rock/coral.

Anyways, they are free-swimming at this point ... there's probably 25 or 30 all told, between the two spawns.


----------



## wryan

Did a vacuum/clean up/pwc on the upstairs 10G tank a couple of days ago that holds my original pair of J. transcriptus.

I just noticed a couple minutes ago there's little green eggs all over the rubber suction cup for the sponge filter ... so they have spawned yet again ... :lol:

The tank already had probably 20+ fry in it, up to maybe 5/8" in length.

This pair has been quite prolific ... and have probably produced well over 100 fry at this point, over the last two years.


----------



## wryan

Speaking of prolific, the original pair of BNP's have spawned again :thumb: :










This makes the 4th time ... at least that I know of ... with three of those times being in the last 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

L. Sp. Hongi
M. Chrysomallos 
C. Demasoni 
C. Zebroides 'Cobwe'
P. Sp. Phenochilus Tanzania 
J. Marlieri 'Gombe'
S. Fryeri


----------



## ironspider

She spit in the big tank, this was the only yellow lab left, put her in the small tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

C. Saulosi
Multies
J. Marlieri 'Gombe'


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

S. Fryeri
L. sp. Hongi x 3


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Metriaclima Chrysomallos


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

P. sp. Phenochilus Tanzania 
L. Trewavasae 'Mphanga Rocks'


----------



## wryan

Your guys and gals are just killin' it Iggy ... awesome ... :thumb:


----------



## wryan

N. pulcher and J. marleri continue to spawn ... three distinct spawns in each tank at this point, not counting the parents.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

wryan said:


> Your guys and gals are just killin' it Iggy ... awesome ... :thumb:


I blame it on the continuous drip system...

Congrats on the Tangs!


----------



## BlueSunshine

Sitting here watching our tropheus duboisi spawn as I type this!!!!!!!!!!

:dancing:


----------



## Ice Man

Ps. Acei Itungi

Apistogramma Viejita ( obviously in a different tank )

Wish my yellow labs would, although I fear they are all male ( had hoped from 7 fish at least one would be female!)


----------



## wryan

J. marleri and N. pulcher continue to add to their numbers, with very tiny fry appearing regularly.

Expecting more fry anytime from J. transcriptus and J. ornatus, who have been acting like they may have done the deed.

The second pair of BNP's in the J. marleri tank have spawned again and the fry are free-swimming.


----------



## wryan

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I blame it on the continuous drip system...


Good to know ... :thumb:

I recently got a a small sink installed in the equipment closet off the fish room and got it plumbed and tied into the sanitary drain - it will serve as the drain point for mine.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Congrats on the Tangs!


Thanks.


----------



## wryan

Original BNP pair, L. pulcher, J.marleri, S. fryeri (2x), yadda, yadda, yadda ... :roll:


----------



## NewBK

My fish that was supposed to be a Rusty but then turned out to be something like an Ice Blue zebra spit sometime ago apparently. I honestly thought the two holding females just ate or prematurely spit the eggs. Well during a water change and a fake plant cleaning today, a bunch of little fry were swimming around freaking out since I stole their cover. So, the only fish in the tank I didn't really want to have fry...


----------



## wryan

Another cloud of J. regani fry under the rock in their tank ... probably a consequence of the new 30G species-only tank they are now in ... and and feeding a bunch of white worms I harvested here about a week ago.

Was not able to make the OCA meeting this past Friday, but will have J. marleri, J. regani, and N. pulcher for the August meeting BAP.


----------



## wryan

Got the wife some angelfish for Mother's Day a few weeks ago at the MCAS auction - two large black veil angels and two smaller zebra angels.

It looked like several of them came down with ich or some sort of white fungus ... cranked the temperature in the tank up to around 84F and treated the tank with some 30+ year-old malachite green (Nox-ich) ... that seems to have taken care of it.

Anyways they have spawned twice - probably 300 eggs each time - but they are gone the next day (eaten I would assume)

It appears the they have paired up with the other variety ... two black veil + zebra combos ...

Need to get some slate so I can pull the eggs.


----------



## BlueSunshine

super red top hongi


----------



## wryan

The surviving J. ornatus - which I assume is female - paired up with one of her offspring (I had three remaining, after submitting 6 for BAP) and spawned ... probably about 15 or 20 eggs on the back wall of the 10G tank they are in.

Unfortunately, she killed off the other two juveniles just before she did ...


----------



## wryan

Have two pairs of Julidochromis dickfeldi in the 20G Long that I removed the Neolamprologus cylindricus from ... at least one of the two pairs have spawned.

Noticed a number of fry (of various sizes) over the last day or so, hovering around the rock work that I built, that one of the pairs have claimed.

So that makes five species (out of six in the genus Julidochromis) that have bred for me.

Only marksmithi left to do ... :thumb:


----------



## Eilsel

I thought this one was a dude. Eggspot and everything. Now I know an eggspot is no guarantee that it's male.

I'm interested to see how the fry look if any survive.









Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## wryan

Brown BNP's a couple of days ago.


----------



## wryan

Julidochromis ornatus, maybe 15 - 20 eggs on the back wall when I went down this morning.


----------



## DJRansome

I usually think of Julidochromis eggs as being hidden on the underside of a rock...is it unusual for them to be on the wall of the aquarium?


----------



## Dooner

Don't know who spawned, but when I finished a deep clean On my 65 mixed hap and peacock tank I noticed one fry hiding in a piece of coral. Since I was or am shooting for an all male tank, someone is messing with me. Ha! Who knows what it is? I think a peacock.


----------



## wryan

DJRansome said:


> I usually think of Julidochromis eggs as being hidden on the underside of a rock...is it unusual for them to be on the wall of the aquarium?


I've seen it twice with this particular J. ornatus pair - and at least once with another pair of J. transcriptus I used to have (my original pair)

It's possible that it has occurred more than that, as I've used Azoo sponge filters that attach to the glass with suction cups - and they may lay them back behind those where they aren't easily noticeable. Have definitely had that happen with N. pulcher as I saw the eggs.

OTOH, I've had J. marlieri, J. regani, and J. dickfeldi that seem to spawn on the underside of rocks, although I have never actually observed the eggs (just haven't observed eggs attached to the glass anywhere in the aquariums)


----------



## wryan

BTW ... when I went down there today all the eggs were gone.

I still haven't spotted any fry from the previous spawn. The tank is fairly bare (larger rock sitting on top of three smaller ones to form a "cave", sponge filter, and a heater) but I suppose it's possible they could be in there somewhere ... they are very tiny when they first hatch.


----------



## wryan

Julidochromis ornatus again ... same deal as before: maybe 15 - 20 eggs on the back wall.

The front glass on the tank has some algae on it so it's hard to say for sure, but I thought I saw some movement on the back wall of the tank (which is painted black) ... so there may be some fry in there.


----------



## wryan

Cleaned the front glass (to the right of the heater tube):










Also today:

S. fryeri x 2


----------



## wryan

Julidochromis ornatus again ...

Pretty sure at this point they are shooting blanks but I could be wrong.

Noticed the Zambian strain of J. transcriptus has evidently started spawning again after I removed the remaining juveniles from the tank.


----------



## chefdanrd

My yellow labs. I recently changes the rocks around because the dominant yellow lab was being very aggressive for an extended period of time being relentless to the other labs. Three days late he staked out another area and today they were exhibiting spawning behaviors.


----------



## TTUhouston

Protomelas sp. "hertae" - 15 fry from smaller female, larger female still holding for another week or so.


----------



## wryan

Brown BNP's ... they recently got a new, more roomy terra cotta cave ... 

Angelfish ... probably a couple hundred eggs. If any of them survive they will be a cross between a zebra and a black veil. Given past history, the eggs will be gone in the morning. Still need to get a piece of slate so the eggs can be removed ... :roll:

J. marlieri ... keep seeing smaller fry appearing under their rock.

J. dickfeldi ... kind of the same deal as the J. marlieri ... the little ones just keep showing up, a few at a time.

S. fryeri x 2 ... now that I've gotten an egg tumbler, I plan on stripping them.

Need to get more tanks set up to grow out fry ... :?


----------



## BlueSunshine

These have spawned over the past two weeks. :fish: 
Hongi sweden x4
Fossochromis rostratus
pundamilia nyererei juma island x3
Cynotilapia sp. "hara" Gallireya Reef x4
Yellow labs x2
cynotilapia afra jalo reef x2
Sciaenochromis fryeri maleri island


----------



## Dooner

Yellow lab, though they are likely hybrids. On the other hand I lost two pairs this week. This morning a mated pair of yellow peacocks...ich pretty sure.


----------



## ironspider

Yellow tail acai 3 days ago, only 2 left. Yellow lab last week, none made it.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Metriaclima sp. "Gold" Kawanga :dancing:

Cyrtocara moorii

Fossorochromis rostratus x2

Cynotilapia zebroides (Jalo Reef)

Hongi Sweden x2


----------



## BlueSunshine

Fossorochromis rostratus x2

pundamilia nyererei juma island

Cynotilapia sp. "hara" Gallireya Reef x2


----------



## magila

Hongi Sweden

Afra Cobue 3x


----------



## BlueSunshine

Tropheus sp. "Ikola"   

pundamilia nyererei juma island


----------



## Dooner

Electric yellow and then she died.


----------



## DJRansome

Demasoni


----------



## Dooner

Noticed two cobue afra fry this week.


----------



## jcover

Champsochromis caeruleus spawned in my tank at 6" in size! Didn't know they would breed that small lol


----------



## ldrmanic

Where do I start??? My Rusty Cichlid is now pregnant for the 3rd time since I started up the tank in January, while my Acei cichlid is holding eggs now for the first time, I am super excited about this! My auratus cichlid just had her first set of babies, and I found one survivor yesterday, living in a crevice between two rocks. What do you think are her chances for survival? I don't have a separate tank to grow her out. What do you suggest I do? Thanks.


----------

